# Beauty Fix



## Janine Voegt (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I just subscribed to Beauty Fix &amp; got my first order today. The size of the products is great. I've used the code BFBLOG to get $30 of off my first order. I"m not sure if I'm keeping it for $49.99 though.

I got the following products:


EVOLVh Ultra Shine Moisture Conditioner 8.5. fl. oz - worth $25
Nick Chavez Ultra Shine Honey-Peppermint Conditioner 8 fl. oz. - worth $20 (smells delicious)
La Roche-Posay Effaclar Foaming Purifying Gel 6.76 fl. oz - worth $22
Vichy LiftActiv Day for Normal Combination Skin 0.5 fl. oz - worth about $14
LaLicious Sugar Kiss SoufflÃ© Scrub 2oz - worth $9.50
Global Goddess Beauty Eyeshadow in Kajol .06oz - worth $5
Jane Iredale Mystikols Powdered Eyeline/Highlighter in citrine - worth $20
POP Beauty Glitz Blitz Eyeliner in Teal Twinkle - worth $15
Beautyfix Cylinder Bag - worth $7.99

So I got products worth of $130 for $19.99 which is an awesome deal. Even for the regular price of $49.99 is a great deal. The good thing is that you pick out the products so you what you'll get.

The only thing I didn't like is that the package wasn't as cute as Birchbox or any of the other services because I always fall for cute packaging but on the other side I throw out those boxes most of the time anyways.

Did anybody else get their samples yet?


----------



## Pancua (Feb 16, 2012)

Aw man, too bad about throwing out the boxes. I'd totally take them from you. I love them as organizers.


----------



## Janine Voegt (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw man, too bad about throwing out the boxes. I'd totally take them from you. I love them as organizers.



If I'd keep all the Boxes I would keep stuff I shouldn't


----------



## Pancua (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janine Voegt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If I'd keep all the Boxes I would keep stuff I shouldn't


 LOL I know that feeling. 

Right now, Beauty Army's boxes are to die for! I absolutely love them. BB boxes are perfect size for my make up drawer.


----------



## Souly (Feb 16, 2012)

I got mine a few days ago. I got the same two conditioners &amp; a full size larocca primer/serum that retails for $75! I already canceled. It was a awesome deal for $20 though


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Feb 16, 2012)

I got my products yesterday and am really digging the selections. Just did my two surveys and got $25! Here is what I got (I'm a hair &amp; skin gal if you couldn't tell 



 ):


Jonathan Product IB Revitalizer
Jonathan Product Create Motion (LOVE!)
Jonathan Product Finish Control Hairspray
Murad Hybrids Absolute Bronzing Boost (LOVE!)
Skindanavia Makeup Finishing Spray
Kronos K-Charge Discovery Kit
DDF Brightening Cleanser
LaRocca C-Gold Reparative Primer
Large Cosmetics Bag

Can't wait for my next order. Emailed my boyfriend to tell his mother about it 



....


----------



## geniabeme (Feb 16, 2012)

Those are some really good sized products!


----------



## Janine Voegt (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are some really good sized products!



Definitely



I think the only product that I've got that's not full size is the Vichy cream.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 17, 2012)

You can get money for doing surveys? That's a pretty good deal then!  How does that work?
 



> Originally Posted by *BrooklynLuvvvvv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my products yesterday and am really digging the selections. Just did my two surveys and got $25! Here is what I got (I'm a hair &amp; skin gal if you couldn't tell
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 17, 2012)

I ordered from them back in November, and they have some really great stuff. I ended up getting a Murad Vitamin C serum, along with some other things. Unfortunately my eye cream went rancid, which is a bummer. 

Just so people know, make sure you look at the products and if there's the blue button that says "more choices", you can click on it and choose other options! They have different cosmetics bags and you can pick different ones than the one it gives you originally, in case you don't like it. 

It took me this whole time to figure that out!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 17, 2012)

My order came today! A whooolllle buncha stuff for $19.99


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 17, 2012)

ok so how did you guys know your code worked? I'm going to check out and it's prompting me to enter my cc info but it's not showing me anywhere that a promotional code worked or how much i would be charged.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 17, 2012)

The code did not work for me. Must have expired. Before, when I first saw the company last year there was nothing I want but now there are several items I want! lol I'm still on the fence. It's $50 but there are three Kinerase items I want which are sold in a set for $100 at Beauty.com.

Here's the kit from Beauty.com - all three items are available on Beautyfix at the sizes listed in the kit.



Kinerase PhotoFacials Sun Damage Reversal System ($143 Value!) 1 kit

Includes:


Step 1 - Daily Exfoliating Cleanser (2 oz) - This gentle cleanser immediately polishes away rough skin then stimulates cells to restore fresh, even-toned skin. 
 Microexfoliating particles and a Superfruit Enzyme Complex polish away rough skin cells 
Zinc, copper, and magnesium stimulate cell generation to restore radiant skin 

Kinetin reduces signs of aging

 [*]Step 2 - Day Moisturizer with SPF 50 (1 oz) -  This multi-tasking lotion is formulated to prevent and correct incidental sun damage.  It protects against UVA and UVB damage, and contains an exclusive combination of ingredients to face spots, even tone, stimulate collagen production, and reduce the appearance of wrinkles for healthy, vibrant skin. 

[*]
 A complex of lactic acid, kojic acid, mulberry extract, and bearberry extract is a gentle hydroquinone alternative that targets discoloration 
Beta-Glucan stimulates collagen production 

Kinetin reduces signs of aging

 [*]Step 3 - Night Moisturizer (1 oz ) - This cream reverses the signs of sun damage to restore the skin's lipid barrier and increase cell renewal while you sleep. 

[*]
 SepiWhite? MSH and SepiCalm? VG stop the irregular production of melanin that causes uneven skin tone 
A patent-pending ozone protector works overnight to repair the daily environmental damage to the skin's lipid barrier 

Matrixyl? 3000 promotes skin repair and improves elasticity 

Kinetin reduces signs of aging


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 17, 2012)

> ok so how did you guys know your code worked? I'm going to check out and it's prompting me to enter my cc info but it's not showing me anywhere that a promotional code worked or how much i would be charged.Â


 Their website kept giving me issues so i placed my order over the phone with them. They applied the code for me and everything.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 17, 2012)

I did this a while ago, loved my box, reviewed a product and got $25 off a $50 purchase at dermstore.com, and it was all downhill from there. I'm cancelling beautyfix and won't ever shop at dermstore.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 17, 2012)

I got step 3 of that kit in my beauty fix box, and I do really like that moisturizer. I use it every night now.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The code did not work for me. Must have expired. Before, when I first saw the company last year there was nothing I want but now there are several items I want! lol I'm still on the fence. It's $50 but there are three Kinerase items I want which are sold in a set for $100 at Beauty.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey Java - Yes, if you do two surveys you get $25 towards products. I also used the discount code..so everything I listed I got for $19.99 like others. I also had a good experience with their delivery and tracking system. Thumbs up!

 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can get money for doing surveys? That's a pretty good deal then!  How does that work?


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Feb 17, 2012)

Girly - Great haul! I am digging the Jonathan Product items and got three. I tried the DDF cleanser last night (I have oily skin) and it really left  my skin soft. I read some reviews that their is a bit of a sting on sensative skin when using the cleaser and I did feel it in certain areas. What do you think of the Skindanavia? I haven't tried it yet...

 



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My order came today! A whooolllle buncha stuff for $19.99


----------



## TacomaGirl (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm waiting on my order. It's being shipped over the holiday weekend. I'm excited after seeing all of your hauls!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 17, 2012)

> I did this a while ago, loved my box, reviewed a product and got $25 off a $50 purchase at dermstore.com, and it was all downhill from there. I'm cancelling beautyfix and won't ever shop at dermstore.Â


 Uh oh, what happened?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uh oh, what happened?



I'm just cping what I wrote in the birchbox thread;

I had placed an order two weeks ago, nothing said out of stock on the website. I got an email stating it they "hoped" to have the items back in stock by Feb. 18th, two weeks after I'd placed my order. They were holding back my entire order until they had those items back in stock, and I asked if I could remove the items and add something else so I still got the free gift and they said there was no way to do it. So I emailed again, asking if my items would be back in stock by Feb. 18th, and they said that date had now moved to the 25th, making it three weeks after I'd placed my order that it MIGHT ship out. So I cancelled the entire order, which I had used my coupon code on, and tried to place another order, and reuse the coupon code, which was my "reward" for filling out a survey on an item in a beauty fix box. The code obviously said it had been used, despite cancelling the previous order. I emailed asking if they could reactivate the coupon since I hadn't actually got to use it, and they said they couldn't reactivate a code that had already been used.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 17, 2012)

I ordered this morning and it shipped (for less than $22!) already. SUPER excited! I think the value of my products was somewhere around $200 (possibly more) after I researched around! 






THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU to the person who originally posted about Beauty Fix and the $30 off code! SO happy! 



 I got those Kinerase products, btw! Can't wait to use them!!!


----------



## Souly (Feb 17, 2012)

oooh, I didn't know that. I got the whole set. Wow! A $75 serum &amp; a $100 set. I might consider rejoining. I looked at them a year ago &amp; they had mostly drugstore items

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The code did not work for me. Must have expired. Before, when I first saw the company last year there was nothing I want but now there are several items I want! lol I'm still on the fence. It's $50 but there are three Kinerase items I want which are sold in a set for $100 at Beauty.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## Souly (Feb 17, 2012)

That sucks




 

I have two codes that I won't be using. I was bad &amp; opened 2 accounts. If anyone wants them, let me know. I don't know if its my personal code or if anyone can use it.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iashleycouture (Feb 17, 2012)

I joined and got my first box for $19.99. I love the fact that you get to choose the items you get. I got my order, and I love all of the products I picked. I can't wait to get my next set of items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 17, 2012)

You guys are terrible. You're making me want to get a subscription haha


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrooklynLuvvvvv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Girly - Great haul! I am digging the Jonathan Product items and got three. I tried the DDF cleanser last night (I have oily skin) and it really left  my skin soft. I read some reviews that their is a bit of a sting on sensative skin when using the cleaser and I did feel it in certain areas. What do you think of the Skindanavia? I haven't tried it yet...


Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't used the spray yet but I really like Urban Decay's De-Slick spray which is made my Skindinavia, not sure how much different this one will be.


----------



## steph28 (Feb 18, 2012)

I tried to apply the code, but it didn't work. Does anyone knows how to make the code work? Thank you


----------



## steph28 (Feb 18, 2012)

Is the code for beautyfix? If you don't mind would you give it to me? I tried to put the code, but it didn't work for me  /emoticons/s[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 18, 2012)

i just used the "bfblog" code to order and it worked for me. it doesn't tell you until after you enter your card info, though, which is pretty dumb.


----------



## snllama (Feb 18, 2012)

I signed up after I saw Girly's blog post with the coupon code. I was worried that the coupon didn't take either and left the CC page and it took me to my account page. Then it sent me an email saying something was up with my CC and to re-enter info. I did, but it never said anything like Congrats on ordering! Or any confirmation email.

Although my account page says I'm paid and in fulfillment...

So we shall see. Im excited for the Jonathan Product hair spray and the Kinerase moisturizer!


----------



## steph28 (Feb 18, 2012)

I just called them and got it for $19.99  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay! Can't wait to get mine..


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm seriously thinking I might HAVE to do this if I can call and get it for $19.99. I was going to skip out in the kinerase products, but I might try them out considering how great of a value it is. Has anyone tried any of the makeup products to know if they are worth it or If I should go the skin care route?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 18, 2012)

I got an eyeliner and an eyeshadow plus some nailpolish and I really like all of them. I also had a good mix of skincare products in it too, though, and enjoyed all of those.


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sucks
> 
> ...



I'm like 99% sure I'm going to sign up tonight. If you are certain you don't want the codes I would definitely appreciate them


----------



## Souly (Feb 18, 2012)

Just sent you a pm


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 18, 2012)

Did those of you who called get your calls picked up quickly? I selected the "cancel" option and I was on hold for 20 minutes before the call just hung up...and you can't cancel online.


----------



## cjeanette (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up after I saw Girly's blog post with the coupon code. I was worried that the coupon didn't take either and left the CC page and it took me to my account page. Then it sent me an email saying something was up with my CC and to re-enter info. I did, but it never said anything like Congrats on ordering! Or any confirmation email.
> 
> ...



I got the same message?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did those of you who called get your calls picked up quickly? I selected the "cancel" option and I was on hold for 20 minutes before the call just hung up...and you can't cancel online.



I called on Superbowl Sunday (lol) and someone answered right away. But I had to call again during the week and I waited about 10 minutes for someone.


----------



## snllama (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I got the same message?



In fulfillment or the CC error? For the CC error I just actually entered my CC on the website and it seemed to automatically put through my order. I just wish I had some kind of confirmation. Hopefully it will ship after the holiday. Or Ill try and call myself.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 19, 2012)

I got an email confirmation with an order number, and the order (and number) also show up in my account.


----------



## cjeanette (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> In fulfillment or the CC error? For the CC error I just actually entered my CC on the website and it seemed to automatically put through my order. I just wish I had some kind of confirmation. Hopefully it will ship after the holiday. Or Ill try and call myself.


 It was an e-mail that said there was an error, but I look at my account and it shows the purchase?


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Feb 19, 2012)

iashley - how are you liking the nick chavez stuff? I was eyeing those, but since they had the jonathan product stuff I just caved and got those..I am curious about the nick stuff tho. That Evolvh bottle is HUGE...



> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I joined and got my first box for $19.99. I love the fact that you get to choose the items you get. I got my order, and I love all of the products I picked. I can't wait to get my next set of items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was an e-mail that said there was an error, but I look at my account and it shows the purchase?



If you updated your credit card after the email you should be in the clear. My order just switched over from In fulfillment to Complete with a UPS shipping number. But still no emails.

Im so excited I figured out that my $20 is worth $250!! And 6 of my 8 are full-sized!


----------



## iashleycouture (Feb 19, 2012)

BrooklynLuvvvvv - 

I really like the Nick Chavez products. The conditioner smells like peppermints, and it leaves my hair feeling really soft. The angel drops I got because it has argan oil. I love it,  a little goes a long way. I apply a little drop to my wet hair after I shampoo and condition, then blow dry. I noticed my hair does not feel dry when using the angel drops.

The Evolvh conditioner smells amazing. I love it also.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey I place my first order on January 12 and still have not gotten a shipping notification.  Is that normal for this company?  It said it would be here in 10 days and it has been 7 and still do not know if it has even shipped.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Feb 19, 2012)

I meant February 12* sorry!
 



> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey I place my first order on January 12 and still have not gotten a shipping notification.  Is that normal for this company?  It said it would be here in 10 days and it has been 7 and still do not know if it has even shipped.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey I place my first order on January 12 and still have not gotten a shipping notification.  Is that normal for this company?  It said it would be here in 10 days and it has been 7 and still do not know if it has even shipped.



I ordered last week and have gotten one. you should probably email them.


----------



## snllama (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey I place my first order on January 12 and still have not gotten a shipping notification.  Is that normal for this company?  It said it would be here in 10 days and it has been 7 and still do not know if it has even shipped.



Have you checked your account on the website? Mine shipped out yesterday but I didnt ever get a notification email.

There should be a tracking number on your account page. I bet you will be getting it this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FireNRice (Feb 20, 2012)

I placed my order on the 14th and got the CC error message.  I went back in and entered in my info and got my shipping confirmation later on the same day, but they charged me the full $49.99 even though I had the "bfblog" code, and shipped my box to the wrong address.  I emailed them and got a reply about a refund for the $30 but nothing about the box being shipped to the wrong address yet.  Not a good start


----------



## JadedBeauty (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks guys that worked!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Feb 20, 2012)

Also, do you know when we will pick products for the Spring box?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 20, 2012)

They refunded you only $30 of the $49.99? Wow. I'd be pissed and I'd be on the phone with my bank!


----------



## snllama (Feb 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, do you know when we will pick products for the Spring box?



The new products come out every 3 months. All current subscribers get charged and get to pick their products on the same start date. So this last selection I think became available in Dec... So Im pretty sure the next would be March or April.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you! I didn't know when the last one was!
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The new products come out every 3 months. All current subscribers get charged and get to pick their products on the same start date. So this last selection I think became available in Dec... So Im pretty sure the next would be March or April.


----------



## snllama (Feb 20, 2012)

no problem. I did a massive post of all the subscription services for my blog and remember researching that.


----------



## FireNRice (Feb 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They refunded you only $30 of the $49.99? Wow. I'd be pissed and I'd be on the phone with my bank!


They shipped it to my parent's house since that's still the billing address of my credit card.  I visit a few times a year so I'll eventually get my box, just not anytime soon.  I'm still waiting for the refund to show up on my statement so if it doesn't, I will call.  They had the nerve to say they noticed I wasn't a continuous subscriber and ask if I'd like to become one in one of their replies to me.  If this isn't fixed soon, I'm definitely not continuing my subscription.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 21, 2012)

My tracking number says I should get my box on Thursday! Squee!


----------



## Amber Barrera (Feb 21, 2012)

Everybody should note the the "BFBLOG" promotional code isn't supposed to be given out &amp; used by everybody. If you want to use it you will need to call &amp; tell the customer service person about it &amp; he/she should let you use it. If you try to use it online it is totally a hit or miss kind of deal. I used it &amp; it looked as though it had gone through but when I checked my bank statement the next day I noticed I was charged full price. (The charge was actually pending so I was never actually charged the full amount but would have been if I had not caught it.) I called Beautyfix's customer service &amp; was told that a blogger gave that code out when she shouldn't have &amp; now the company is trying to crack down on people using it. They want to find the blogger that still has it up &amp; have her remove it. I couldn't remember where I had seen it though so I wasn't able to help there. You should try to spread the word so other ladies don't get frustrated when it doesn't work &amp; they are charged full price. I was refunded $30 so my box did end up only costing $19.99. After receiving my products &amp; seeing how wonderful they are I would have gladly pay the $49.99.

I got :


Jonathan Product Finish Control HS Flexible Hairspray
3LAB M Creme
Skindinavia Makeup Finishing Spray
Jane Iredale PureGloss - Soft Peach
 Nick Chavez Diva Xxtreme Body Styling Glaze

SkinMedica TNS Lip Plump System
LaRocca Skincare C-Gold Reparative Primer
La Roche-Posay Effaclar Purifying Foaming Gel
Free makeup bag

I added everything up &amp; it would have retailed for $334. I pretty much got $314 in free stuff. I LOVE all the products I received &amp; could see myself making every single one a staple item. My favorite thing is the LaRocca C-Gold Primer. OMG it is the best primer I have ever used. It retails for $90 (no way I could ever justify buying it!) so I really, really hope that it comes up for us to pick in a future season.

I'm hoping that the quality of the items stays as good in the next seasons &amp; it would also be nice to know an exact date of when I will be charged for the next box. I run a pretty tight ship when it comes to how much money is coming in &amp; going out so I don't that we are kind of left in the dark.

Beautyfix kind of has me bummed out about my Birchbox subscription though. I feel lame for paying $10 month for eensy weensy tiny little samples, some of which I will never use, when I pay approximately $17 a month for Beautyfix &amp; it's all things I love. I'm going to stick with BB for another 2 months though &amp; then see how I feel. Maybe they will step up their game.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everybody should note the the "BFBLOG" promotional code isn't supposed to be given out &amp; used by everybody. If you want to use it you will need to call &amp; tell the customer service person about it &amp; he/she should let you use it. If you try to use it online it is totally a hit or miss kind of deal. I used it &amp; it looked as though it had gone through but when I checked my bank statement the next day I noticed I was charged full price. (The charge was actually pending so I was never actually charged the full amount but would have been if I had not caught it.) I called Beautyfix's customer service &amp; was told that a blogger gave that code out when she shouldn't have &amp; now the company is trying to crack down on people using it. They want to find the blogger that still has it up &amp; have her remove it. I couldn't remember where I had seen it though so I wasn't able to help there. You should try to spread the word so other ladies don't get frustrated when it doesn't work &amp; they are charged full price. I was refunded $30 so my box did end up only costing $19.99. After receiving my products &amp; seeing how wonderful they are I would have gladly pay the $49.99.


 I'm really not sure why they would have told you that. The code is right on their official blog, in the right column http://blog.beautyfix.com/


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 21, 2012)

She's right.



> Join today and save $30* off of your first shipment. Enter promo code *BFBLOG* at checkout. (Valid for first time subscribers only.)


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She's right.


 LOL. After spending close to an hour on the phone with them, I have come to the conclusions that the BeautyFix employees aren't the sharpest tools in the shed, if you know what I mean.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 21, 2012)

Now wishing I got that serum but I have no clue what I would have taken out of my kit to get that instead. So many great products to choose from there. Worth every single penny of their full $49.99 price (I got it for the $20ish price though). I'm staying with them.


----------



## Souly (Feb 21, 2012)

I regretted canceling so I called today to make a new account. By using a different phone number, I was able to use the code again





I asked when we get to pick our spring products &amp; was told we would get a email around March 15th to pick our products.


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Feb 21, 2012)

Wooo! Good for you! Thanks for dropping that March 15th date...I have been visiting the site waaaaay too often in hopes of completely new products. I am actually trying to convince my mom to sign up so I can pick more from the current lineup 




 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I regretted canceling so I called today to make a new account. By using a different phone number, I was able to use the code again
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow. That is messed up that their CS agents have no clue what they are talking about.

I just realized none of my cards have been charged yet, not even a processing charge... my haul arrives tomorrow, so I'll keep an eye out on that.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow, that really irks me. The girl I talked to used a tone as though she was admonishing me for using a code that I had found on the internet. I had likely found it on their blog! If I ever have to use their customer service again I am going to get the persons name that I am dealing with.
 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure why they would have told you that. The code is right on their official blog, in the right column http://blog.beautyfix.com/


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, that really irks me. The girl I talked to used a tone as though she was admonishing me for using a code that I had found on the internet. I had likely found it on their blog! If I ever have to use their customer service again I am going to get the persons name that I am dealing with.


I think they are a small outfit. The second time I called, I spoke to a young sounding girl. She asked me who I spoke to previously and all I told her was that it was a guy and she knew exactly who I was talking about.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 22, 2012)

I opened a second account for my mother and everything, including their blog code, worked just fine. We absolutely plan to stay with them for all 4 shipments through the year. This is a fabulous beauty sub. IMO, the best value for the $, even at the $49.99 price tag! Can't wait to see what we can choose from in March!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 22, 2012)

I should get mine TOMORROW!!!!! YAY!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 23, 2012)

Got it!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice! Love your selections Brittney.


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Feb 23, 2012)

HAHAHA! Glad I wasn't the only one that pulled my mom in! What an absolute bargain..



 and fun way to bond!!! 
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opened a second account for my mother and everything, including their blog code, worked just fine. We absolutely plan to stay with them for all 4 shipments through the year. This is a fabulous beauty sub. IMO, the best value for the $, even at the $49.99 price tag! Can't wait to see what we can choose from in March!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok, I caved. I placed an order with Beauty Fix (regular $49.99 quarterly) but with the promo code it was only $19.99 (no shipping). I picked out some pretty nice sizes (I think all were full sizes) that retails to close to $300. The promo code is *BFBLOG*.

I picked:


Skindinavia Makeup Finishing Spray 4oz. ($29)
Kinerase Photofacial Day Moisturizer SPF 50 1oz.
Kinerase Photofacial Cleanser 2oz.
Kinerase Photofacials Night Moisturizer 1oz. (the three Kinerase are sold in a set that sells for $100 but is valued at $143)
LaRocca Skincare C-Gold Reparative Primer 1oz. ($75)
Glytone Exfoliating Body Wash 6.7oz. ($28)
La Roche-Posay Effaclar Purifying Foaming Gel 6.76fl oz. ($22)
Nick Chavez Ultra Shine Honey-Peppermint Conditioner 8fl oz. ($20)
Total box value: $274.


----------



## snllama (Feb 24, 2012)

My value came to 251! Kind of unbelievably crazy. I just finished my review and it will be posting this Saturday. I've had a billion posts in the past two days, so I figured I'd spread them out a bit.

I contacted CS to see if it is possible to skip a season and still keep your account active. And they said that you can skip by contacting CS, but only after the season has premiered. 

And you are charged once your kit ships.

So that gives me a few weeks to figure out if I can afford the ~$49.95!


----------



## FireNRice (Feb 24, 2012)

Has anyone else ordered from Dermstore before? I'm having a lot of issues with Beauty Fix/The Dermstore. First the whole thing with my Beauty Fix order, they finally sent me a replacement, I should be getting it tomorrow. Then, I went ahead and took a couple of the surveys and got a $25 off $50 code and placed an order using it. While I was adding things to my cart, everything showed in stock. After I placed my order, I got an email saying one of the items is out of stock so now I have to wait 2 or 3 weeks for my shipment. This seems to be a pretty good service, and the value is great, and customer service is really responsive. But it seems like there are a couple issues I've been running into. Has anyone else experienced anything like this?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone else ordered from Dermstore before? I'm having a lot of issues with Beauty Fix/The Dermstore. First the whole thing with my Beauty Fix order, they finally sent me a replacement, I should be getting it tomorrow. Then, I went ahead and took a couple of the surveys and got a $25 off $50 code and placed an order using it. While I was adding things to my cart, everything showed in stock. After I placed my order, I got an email saying one of the items is out of stock so now I have to wait 2 or 3 weeks for my shipment.
> 
> This seems to be a pretty good service, and the value is great, and customer service is really responsive. But it seems like there are a couple issues I've been running into. Has anyone else experienced anything like this?



This is exactly what happened to me with my dermstore/beautyfix coupon and they were TERRIBLE about it. I never did get a response to a final email, and ended up canceling my order, and they wouldn't reactivate my coupon, so I could use it on something that was in stock. While I LOVED my first beautyfix box, its not worth the pain. I think I posted the details of this in the beginning of this thread.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Feb 24, 2012)

I am in love with the LaRocca reparative primer. 
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I caved. I placed an order with Beauty Fix (regular $49.99 quarterly) but with the promo code it was only $19.99 (no shipping). I picked out some pretty nice sizes (I think all were full sizes) that retails to close to $300. The promo code is *BFBLOG*.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 24, 2012)

So I called on Sunday and used the code for the 19.99 and that's what my account with them shows.. I was checking my bank online today and they charged me the 49.99! I called them and she said I didn't get it because I wasn't one of their bloggers. I told her it was on THEIR blog and for first time subscribers and she laughed and said no, that wasn't their blog but another blogger That gave out the code. I corrected her again and she said i was wrong. She clearly doesnt know how dumb and a bit rude she is coming across as. She said the person placing my order was new so she would honor it and issue a refund. I will be watching for that...


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I called on Sunday and used the code for the 19.99 and that's what my account with them shows.. I was checking my bank online today and they charged me the 49.99! I called them and she said I didn't get it because I wasn't one of their bloggers. I told her it was on THEIR blog and for first time subscribers and she laughed and said no, that wasn't their blog but another blogger That gave out the code. I corrected her again and she said i was wrong. She clearly doesnt know how dumb and a bit rude she is coming across as.
> 
> She said the person placing my order was new so she would honor it and issue a refund. I will be watching for that...


 Wow.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow. Their customer service is total shit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder if they really forgot that they put it on their blog


----------



## Souly (Feb 24, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I called on Sunday and used the code for the 19.99 and that's what my account with them shows.. I was checking my bank online today and they charged me the 49.99! I called them and she said I didn't get it because I wasn't one of their bloggers. I told her it was on THEIR blog and for first time subscribers and she laughed and said no, that wasn't their blog but another blogger That gave out the code. I corrected her again and she said i was wrong. She clearly doesnt know how dumb and a bit rude she is coming across as.
She said the person placing my order was new so she would honor it and issue a refund. I will be watching for that...
That happened to me. My account showed that I was charged $19.99 but my bank had a pending charge for $49.99. I called &amp; was reassured that the charge would not go through. Guess what? I was charged $49.99. Called them again &amp; they issued me a refund of $30. It took 3 days but I did get a refund. I'm so sorry that happened to you! It really depends who you talk to I suppose.

When I called to see when you can pick your spring products, I was told that the spring products were up &amp; you can pick anytime. I called again &amp; was told we would get a email around March 15th to pick your products. Two completely different answers.

I'm concerned that the same products will still be there March 15th. I did a little detective work &amp; found a old thread from last May. Zadi listed all the choices &amp; they have are almost identical to whats on their now.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/117901/heres-another-sample-subscription-company-beauty-fix


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 24, 2012)

I was getting a little sad I cancelled looking at all of your fabulous boxes, but now I'm glad I did.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the issues. My account and Mom's were charged correctly and it's been no issue. So far, I love it. And I don't care if it's generally the same choices as they had a lot I wanted to try that I didn't get to this time. I'm actually hoping a good 40% of what is there this month is there next month/next selection period too.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't think I would have any trouble choosing 8 more products from the same selection. I added and removed items so many times


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 24, 2012)

They screwed up my order and I got a Glytone cream instead of my Kinerase Photofacials cleanser. 





The good news is the man on the phone was very nice and got it all fixed up fast! 



 I have my Kinerase cleanser coming to me in the mail with a postage paid return label for the Glytone. I was incredibly happy with the customer service. I was super scared to call them after some of the issues people had on here. 



 Glad I did though! I really want to try Kinerase!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 24, 2012)

My Beautyfix kit, with the mess up. I'll be sending the Glytone cream back after my Kinerase Photofacials Cleanser gets here. The cream that's hard to see in this photo is the 3LAB cream. I wanted to try the wash and cream together since they are highly rated and EXPENSIVE.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking at the reviews for that particular face cream I got, hmmm, $48 and 5 star reviewed. Maybe I should have kept it. LOL. I don't even see it as a choice on the products page. Damn! I should have researched!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 24, 2012)

So I opened my 3LAB cream up and the jar was almost completely empty except around the rim. I called customer service, again, lol, this time I spoke to a very nice woman, and she shipped a new one out and we had a few laughs. Not my lucky day! 



 Great customer service though!


----------



## Amber Barrera (Feb 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I called on Sunday and used the code for the 19.99 and that's what my account with them shows.. I was checking my bank online today and they charged me the 49.99! I called them and she said I didn't get it because I wasn't one of their bloggers. I told her it was on THEIR blog and for first time subscribers and she laughed and said no, that wasn't their blog but another blogger That gave out the code. I corrected her again and she said i was wrong. She clearly doesnt know how dumb and a bit rude she is coming across as.
> 
> She said the person placing my order was new so she would honor it and issue a refund. I will be watching for that...



You must have talked to the same wonderful woman I had the pleasure of speaking with. She told me the exact same things she told you. She's a real gem. If I ever have to deal with her again I'm going to ask to deal with another customer service representative or her manager.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 24, 2012)

The 3 Lab facewash made my face oily. I have super normal skin and I've never had anything do that before :/


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 25, 2012)

> You must have talked to the same wonderful woman I had the pleasure of speaking with. She told me the exact same things she told you. She's a real gem. If I ever have to deal with her again I'm going to ask to deal with another customer service representative or her manager.


 I thought of what you had said when she was going through her accusations! That's why I told her the specific blog address, where it was located and what it read. She still didn't believe me! You can't argue with crazy so I stopped after that point lol


----------



## FireNRice (Feb 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They screwed up my order and I got a Glytone cream instead of my Kinerase Photofacials cleanser.
> 
> ...


They messed up and sent you the wrong product, so they're making you send it back?  That doesn't seem right.  And wouldn't it be some sort of cross-contamination issue if they (and I'm guessing they will if they asked for it back) sent it to another customer?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 25, 2012)

You know, I did think about the cross-contamination thing. Though I didn't open the box at all (I put it to the side immediately), there's no way for them to really know if I did or not. Kind of freaky to take someone's word on it and send it to another customer, if that is in fact what they plan to do. Maybe it has a seal where they can tell if it's been tampered with? I have no clue but looking at the price tag and quality of the product I wish I didn't say anything now. 







> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They messed up and sent you the wrong product, so they're making you send it back?  That doesn't seem right.  And wouldn't it be some sort of cross-contamination issue if they (and I'm guessing they will if they asked for it back) sent it to another customer?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 25, 2012)

They are sending me a postage paid label to return it, packaged with the product I was supposed to get in the first place. As long as I don't have to personally pay for shipping I have no issues. It looks like the Glytone cream wasn't even a pick for the beautyfix kits, so it was a pretty big mistake on their part.


----------



## snllama (Feb 25, 2012)

Im not sure if Im going to continue my subscription. The CS and these goof ups are worrisome. They are in their 13th season, wouldn't they have fixed all these issues? 

My items were not packaged at all, just neatly thrown into the middle of those air bubble packs. So a few outer packagings were ripped by the time I got it, and my hair spray bottle was dented. 

Ill wait to see what is in store for season 14 and then make my decision.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im not sure if Im going to continue my subscription. The CS and these goof ups are worrisome. They are in their 13th season, wouldn't they have fixed all these issues?
> 
> ...



Yeah, when I called to cancel my subscription, they told me it was already canceled, and I had never been able to get through to customer service before. So just add that as another issue...I'm hoping it is actually canceled.


----------



## snllama (Feb 25, 2012)

Eep. See not sure how I feel about all that. They are in their 13th almost 14th season, you'd think they'd have all of this figured out by now. Yeah, mistakes happen, there are a few rude CS every now and then, but we've all had some problem with them.

I was really disappointed in how my box was packed. I had a little tissue paper on the bottom, those air pockets on the bottom, all the products smashed together in the middle (no packaging between the products) and air pockets on top. My hair spray got dented by another product, and two outer containers got torn during shipment. Not cool.

But either way, here is what I picked out.





-jane iredale Mystikol Powdered Highlighter and Eyeliner in Citrine

-Kinerase Photofacial Day Moisturizer

-SkinMedica TNS Lip Plump System

-Murad Absolute Bronzing Boost

-Skindinavia Makeup Finishing Spray

-Raw Natural Beauty: Mineral Glow in Warm Glow

-Jonathan Product Finish Control High Shine Flexible Hairspray

-Colorscience pro: mineral sunscreen

It came out to a value of just over $250!

My review is up in my blog if y'all are interested in reading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 25, 2012)

The make up bag they sent you is way cuter than mine!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey, you got a different makeup bag than me! 



 I like yours better.


----------



## goodgollymolly6 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

Coming out of long time lurkerdom to ask if anyone knows the promo code for the cheaper beauty fix box and if it is still applicable. I would love love love to try this subscription, but I cant afford the full price!


----------



## channelzero (Feb 25, 2012)

BFBLOG just worked for me. It's the code on their website posted earlier in the thread---http://blog.beautyfix.com/ on the right. I'll be watching my cc statement to make sure they don't charge the full amount though, since others have had trouble! 

I'm in the market for a new eye treatment, and two for $19.99 (along with 6 other products) is just too good a deal to pass up!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im not sure if Im going to continue my subscription. The CS and these goof ups are worrisome. They are in their 13th season, wouldn't they have fixed all these issues?
> 
> ...



My hairspray bottle was dented too lol


----------



## channelzero (Feb 26, 2012)

I emailed them to ask but you all probably know better--when do they charge for the next season? Am I able to skip seasons? I can't exactly tell from their website how it works, any help is appreciated!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them to ask but you all probably know better--when do they charge for the next season? Am I able to skip seasons? I can't exactly tell from their website how it works, any help is appreciated!


Supposedly, if you call they will let you skip, and someone also was told the new selections go up on March 15th, and they charge upon shipping.


----------



## channelzero (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks a ton, that makes sense. I don't think I'll keep the subscription, but I didn't want to wait too long and have no choice.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Supposedly, if you call they will let you skip, and someone also was told the new selections go up on March 15th, and they charge upon shipping.


----------



## snllama (Feb 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, you got a different makeup bag than me!
> 
> ...



You had the choice to change it. There four options for the bags. It was sort of hard to notice, but if you look on the product page at the bottom of the square for each product some of them say more options  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

That goes for some of the products too, like the eyeshadow (the 1st product on the page) has 4 other color choices.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know that! Will definitely come in handy to know that next selection period. 




 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 26, 2012)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I got shipment notices for both of the products I had issues with. So far, so good.


----------



## Souly (Mar 1, 2012)

I found out from their facebook page, they come out w/ 10 new products each season. That makes me happy! I don't want the same products everytime like beauty army


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 1, 2012)

Hopefully the LaRocca primer stays as that is worth the $49.99 for me alone! My Mom got one in her kit and gave it to me (I think she got it on purpose because she saw how bummed I was that I didn't notice it/get it when I chose my samples) and OMG! LOVE!!!!!!! BEST PRIMER EVER!


----------



## snllama (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found out from their facebook page, they come out w/ 10 new products each season. That makes me happy! I don't want the same products everytime like beauty army



10 doesn't seem too many to me :-/

Of the billion items I got to pick from the last 2 took me forever to pick out since nothing else was screaming out at me. 

Let's hope they have 10 new items, plus items that haven't been in the BeautyFix selection but are currently in the Dermstore.

I filled out two of the surveys and got my coupon for $25 off a purchase of 50 or more. The Dermstore is HUGE! It is kind of hard to navigate though. And it is super slow! But Im thinking I want to try the Dermalogica Adult Acne Travel/Sample Kit and buy my blinc mascara. Two things that I've wanted to buy/need so why not save 25!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be careful with dermstore orders!! Make sure nothing is out of stock or they will hold your entire order back.


----------



## snllama (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Be careful with dermstore orders!! Make sure nothing is out of stock or they will hold your entire order back.



Thanks for the advice! I was about to get a butter london color that was sold out. I'm waiting until I get more of my boxes this month to actually purchase my order. The coupon expires in 90 days, so I've got time. Too bad you can't use more than one at a time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 1, 2012)

Editing as I found my answer to the question I just asked (I had asked how to do a survey). lol. Wish I knew how to delete on here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Editing as I found my answer to the question I just asked (I had asked how to do a survey). lol. Wish I knew how to delete on here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Yup! Just two surveys from your account page about your products you selected and you get the giftcard. And you get one every season so that is pretty sweet.

I like that each survey is specifically geared toward that particular product and not just general like the birchbox review. It helped me better realize what I like and disliked about the products.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 1, 2012)

You are allowed to skip, but you have to call into their customer service.  I've called into customer service twice (different reasons) and the wait isn't very long, and you just ask if you can skip that season.  I don't think they advertise it or anything, but I'm sure they'd rather keep you an active customer than to have you cancel and forget to resubscribe in 6 months.

Last time I got an e-mail maybe 2-3 weeks before the choices closed. (They sent me a preview e-mail Dec 9, then a "make your choices now" e-mail on Dec 14, with the cut off date being Dec 26) They had website issues, and half of the things I wanted were out of stock (they were showing old season items that I wanted more than the new season items) so I asked if I could skip and they said sure.  If I decided I wanted to get a bag anyway, she said all I had to do is sign in, choose my items and order them and it'd just send me one like that.  Normally if you don't choose your items on time, they'll just send you 8 items for you (complete surprise as to what you get)

The lady at customer service said that they don't typically tell them when the next season begins until maybe a week before it's ready to be released, so it's not on an explicitly set schedule.  But they go by "seasons" with 4 boxes a year, so about every 3 months-ish.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow Annelle, that was SUPER informative! Thank you so much for posting that.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 1, 2012)

I didn't know you can get one every month, that is sweet indeed. I'm loving Beautyfix more and more all of the time. 
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't know you can get one every month, that is sweet indeed. I'm loving Beautyfix more and more all of the time.


gah! I spoke incorrectly. I think it is just every season. Or maybe not...hrm, ill tweet the question to beautyfix.


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Be careful with dermstore orders!! Make sure nothing is out of stock or they will hold your entire order back.



That's what happened to me!  I took the surveys and made an order a week and a half ago and it's still being held back cause one of my items is out of stock.  Seems a little strange to me that it takes so long for them to restock on an item.  Especially one that's popular enough for it to be out of stock.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happened to me!  I took the surveys and made an order a week and a half ago and it's still being held back cause one of my items is out of stock.  Seems a little strange to me that it takes so long for them to restock on an item.  Especially one that's popular enough for it to be out of stock.



Yup, I ended up cancling my order out of frustration with their cs reps, and they wouldn't give me a new coupon code for the 25 off...its why I canceled myglam.


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 3, 2012)

> Yup, I ended up cancling my order out of frustration with their cs reps, and they wouldn't give me a new coupon code for the 25 off...its why I canceled myglam.


 I'm thinking about canceling my order and just going to the local sephora and/or ulta.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking about canceling my order and just going to the local sephora and/or ulta.



Yeah for sure, its much easier. 

And by canceled myglam I meant bueatyfix. I'm still subscribed to myglam lol.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm sorry some ppl have had problems with beautyfix. I enjoy this subscription thus far. I completed my two surveys and used the coupon to place an order of the daily exfoliant from Dermalogica. That was a few days ago and I already have a shipping and tracking confirmation. I've heard great things about this product and I'm so happy to try it especially for 50% off ($50, but $25 with the coupon)


----------



## snllama (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry some ppl have had problems with beautyfix. I enjoy this subscription thus far. I completed my two surveys and used the coupon to place an order of the daily exfoliant from Dermalogica. That was a few days ago and I already have a shipping and tracking confirmation. I've heard great things about this product and I'm so happy to try it especially for 50% off ($50, but $25 with the coupon)



I was even thinking about returning the one I bought from birchbox and buying it off the dermstore cause it really is a great deal! I got mine with my bb points, so I could use those for something else!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 3, 2012)

My box came yesterday but I just opened it today and I'm impressed. I already knew what I was getting so no surprise but I'm impressed. I think I'll keep Beauty Fix on my list of subscriptions to keep.


----------



## nicnacbeauty (Mar 4, 2012)

After reading all of your posts last night, I went to check out Beautyfix. I didn't remember ever getting a box from them but I remembered creating an account a while ago. I also used to get the New Beauty Test Tubes back in the day so I was a little confused. I checked my profile and there wasn't any billing or credit card information in my account.  I just made some quick selections (without really looking) then checked to see if the promo code worked.

As soon as I clicked the promo code button, it said order confirmation and charged my card $49.95.

I didn't really want to place an order right then, I just wanted to see if the promo code worked.

I placed the order (mistakenly) at midnight and I got up this morning to call them. The message said that they are open from 6am-6pm PST. I called at 6am (9am my time), absolutely no one answered the phone over three hours.

I sent them an email and will see what happens.

I'm not even sure what I chose.......


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 4, 2012)

Call them and get them to apply the blog promo code to it.


----------



## channelzero (Mar 4, 2012)

Received my order yesterday! Everything came intact, no leakage or anything.

I got: 

La Roche-Posay Effaclar Purifying Foaming Gel

LaRocca Skincare C-Gold Reparative Primer

Jane Iredale Mystikol Powder Eyeliner and Highlighter - Citrine

Nick Chavez Diva Xxtreme Body Styling Glaze

Raw Natural Beauty Raw Skincare Ambiaty Eye Treatment

Skyn Iceland Pure Cloud Cleanser (the only non-full size thing)

Cures by Avance Age Defyer Eye

Skindinavia Makeup Finishing Spray

Total Value: $285 (excluding the skyn iceland product, not sure on the value)


----------



## nicnacbeauty (Mar 4, 2012)

Actually after arguing with the poor lady for 15 minutes....

First, she tried to tell me it had shipped already (it's Sunday) and that I would have to pay the return shipping charge.

I mentioned that I ordered the box at midnight and had they been available and answered the phone all morning then the order would have been cancelled.

I also asked how they even had by credit card number when it's clearly not on my profile. Apparently, when I made a purchase at Dermstore, it stored my credit card number. She said that they keep it in case of any returns. I haven't placed a Dermstore order in over a year.

Secondly, she said the box is already packaged sitting at the dock and offered me the box at the blog discounted price ($19.99). I would have agreed but I didn't even choose the things I really wanted and this has left a bad taste in my mouth. I refused again and told her to grab the box from the dock (please) and credit my $49.99.

Third (after asking for a manager), she said she would cancel the entire order and IF I happen to get the box just keep it.

I have learned my lesson....


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Total Value: $285 (excluding the skyn iceland product, not sure on the value)


What's the weight on it?



> Originally Posted by *nicnacbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually after arguing with the poor lady for 15 minutes....
> 
> ...


Geeze, they really need to learn better customer service.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 4, 2012)

I just placed my first order with the code Zadidoll posted on another thread (THANK YOU SO MUCH !!) I had to call them to give them my cc info, but they placed it for me ( I just had to give them the order number) and I even already got the email saying it will be processed within 48 hours. The guy also said he put it on a 2 day delivery so I should get it soon. Is the 2 day delivery standard with them?

I will post again when I get my items (along with the approximate retail value of my order) but for now this is what I ordered:



















Philip B.
Katira Hair Masq
Kelly Teegarden Organics
Vitality Rose and Cucumber Eye 
Alterna
Bamboo Smooth Kendi Oil Dry Oil Mist
LaLicious
Sugar Souffle Moisturizing Body Scrub - Sugar Kiss

  
 




Juice Beauty
Oil-Free Moisturizer - Travel Size
Review | Survey
 





Raw Natural Beauty
All Over Eye Shadow Brush - Blonde Handle
Review | Survey
 





Skyn Iceland
Pure Cloud Cleanser - Dry Skin


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 4, 2012)

these issues with CS you guys keep talking about are def a turn off... I will most likely skip this month, since I just read what everyone is saying about being charged this moth. I wasnt aware or I wold have just waited a few weeks. So I will prob try to skip this season and if they wont allow me to for whatever reason, I will just cancel. All of this has got me thinking that I should not be giving my card info to just anybody. I will have to look into a pre paid debit card (i think thats what they are called) for all of my subscriptions.


----------



## channelzero (Mar 4, 2012)

The Skyn Iceland is 1oz, but I thought it would be a good travel size. I have the full size, which is 5oz, but I got it on sale from Sephora.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 4, 2012)

good to know, i was wondering about that when I placed my order. 
 



> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Skyn Iceland is 1oz, but I thought it would be a good travel size. I have the full size, which is 5oz, but I got it on sale from Sephora.


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the code! I am excited for this as I am more into product vs make-up, etc. I like that they are (for the most part) full sizes or at least a "deluxe" sample size. Already worth it for me, especially with the promo.  I think I will keep this as it adds up to roughly $16 every month. I may cancel eco emi to keep this...I have always been happy with what I get, but I already know what natural/organic products I like and use them. It is so hard to choose! In order to keep the beauty fix I need to cancel one of my subs, I am wasting too much stuff that I get.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

ahh it happened to me too! I got charged 49.99 even though I had used the promo code. So I called and they issued me a 30.00 credit today. Lets hope its true!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 5, 2012)

I did get the $30 refund a few days after I called about being charged full price. I think you will get it!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks, I also let my bank know that only one chatge should go through, because there was a charge for 19.99 and one for 49.99
 



> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did get the $30 refund a few days after I called about being charged full price. I think you will get it!


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 5, 2012)

i caved and crossing fingers that no problems arise.  i have several kinerase creams &amp; love them so couldn't resist the great deal  being offered!  anyways, ordered at 10 last night and got tracking at 4 this morning!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

looking through my items, mine is only going to be worth 103-139, nowhere near as good as some of you (200-250 value) O well, I cant complain since it was a good deal. Next time, I will do more research instead of just getting whatever. For ex, one of the creams I got is .1 ml, so basically its worth 0 dollars   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## channelzero (Mar 5, 2012)

I didn't go for the priciest items, but I was in the market for eye creams and skincare and that bumped the total up more. I've tried and liked other la rocca products so I figured I'd try out their primer.  Either way it's an awesome deal, I hope you love everything you get! : )
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looking through my items, mine is only going to be worth 103-139, nowhere near as good as some of you (200-250 value) O well, I cant complain since it was a good deal. Next time, I will do more research instead of just getting whatever. For ex, one of the creams I got is .1 ml, so basically its worth 0 dollars   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks I hope so too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 



> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't go for the priciest items, but I was in the market for eye creams and skincare and that bumped the total up more. I've tried and liked other la rocca products so I figured I'd try out their primer.  Either way it's an awesome deal, I hope you love everything you get! : )
> 
> ...


----------



## Ampym (Mar 5, 2012)

I used the coupon code everyone else did here but I found another one, this may be the blogger they are referencing. http://gooddealgal.blogspot.com/2010/03/get-your-beauty-fix-30-off-coupon-code.html The coupon worked at checkout and I was charge 19.99 plus tax since I live in CA. Now I have to check my bank and make certain they do not charge me 49.99. I got major hair and skin haul, selecting FULL SIZES of all 8 products. I will post the pic once I get the loot. I used to receive Beauty Test Tube and this is way better!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 5, 2012)

Ahhh! But the code she's promoting is not the one from their blog.

From her site: *BFIX2*

From their site: *BFBLOG*


----------



## snllama (Mar 5, 2012)

I got the answer back about the $25 DermStore coupon. You get one every season  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

woot


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 5, 2012)

I got my tracking info today, should be receiving it on Thursday!  I'm really excited and I hope I don't get any horrible customer service experiences like some of you girls did




I did only get charged the 19.99, though, so I'm off to a good start


----------



## Ampym (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh! But the code she's promoting is not the one from their blog.
> 
> ...


 Exactly, I was going to use the BFIX2 as my plan B if the first code did not work. So the reps should get their info straight; honestly it is so tacky to mention that some one is getting something they should not. They should honor the code as a COURTESY and go about their day.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry about the delay on this guys. I've been working with BeautyFix on getting a special just for us on MakeupTalk.  I had started talking with them near the beginning of the Winter Season but I think we'll be able to get this ready for Spring season instead.  (Which should be released within the next few weeks!)

I'm going to try to see if we can get a code for you gals who have already subscribed (when I first started working with them I was about the only person who had a BeautyFix subscription so I wasn't too worried about whether it was new members only but you all jumped on the bandwagon so quickly!)


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 6, 2012)

That would be great Annelle! MUT would LOVE getting a promo since you know us girls - we love our beauty box subscriptions!


----------



## snllama (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry about the delay on this guys. I've been working with BeautyFix on getting a special just for us on MakeupTalk.  I had started talking with them near the beginning of the Winter Season but I think we'll be able to get this ready for Spring season instead.  (Which should be released within the next few weeks!)
> 
> *I'm going to try to see if we can get a code for you gals who have already subscribed *(when I first started working with them I was about the only person who had a BeautyFix subscription so I wasn't too worried about whether it was new members only but you all jumped on the bandwagon so quickly!)




How amazing would that be!? So many companies just give discounts to new customers and really pathetic to zero discounts to their loyal customers. I'd be more likely to stick around with different companies if I got coupons every now and then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 6, 2012)

> Â
> 
> How amazing would that be!? So many companies just give discounts to new customers and really pathetic to zero discounts to their loyal customers. I'd be more likely to stick around with different companies if I got coupons every now and then!


 I totally agree!


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow, that would be so nice! I agree that a lot of companies offer you the initial great deal and then after that it's nothing. Offering loyalty rewards, etc is a great way to keep customers. Number one reasons I have stuck with Birchbox is the great customer service and the points.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

me too! In fact I may get rid of a subscription service just because they dont have loyalty points or discounts/coupons here and there. BB has spoiled me and if I cant have the same thing in a subs service it gives me reason enough to have 2 accounts with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, that would be so nice! I agree that a lot of companies offer you the initial great deal and then after that it's nothing. Offering loyalty rewards, etc is a great way to keep customers. Number one reasons I have stuck with Birchbox is the great customer service and the points.


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 6, 2012)

Oops sorry for the double post! My internet is acting up today. I'm still a newbie and not sure how to delete


----------



## Annelle (Mar 6, 2012)

I've got some good news and some good news for you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

First off, I was able to get a code for MakeupTalk, and...EVERYONE will be able to get a discount off the spring box!

Details will be posted closer to March 15, when the Spring Season will be ready (The code will only be valid from March 15 - May 15.)  Quote from Beauty Fix: "[SIZE=11pt]Girls who are already members will still be able to use this code on their next purchase."[/SIZE]

Fun, fun, fun!

Oh and the BFIX2 code is no longer valid, I was able to confirm. Not sure if any of you had tried to use it already?  The blog post it was featured on was from 2010, so I'm not too surprised.


----------



## Souly (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks oodles
 



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got some good news and some good news for you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks, annelle!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

cool I may have to get another season then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 6, 2012)

Big thanks Annelle!


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks so much! I'm even more excited for the Spring box now.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome!  I see myself continuing this sub.  Now I need for Sample Society or BB5 to be awful so I can find somewhere to cut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got some good news and some good news for you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...



AWESOME!!! I bow down to you, oh holy makeup coupon provider


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 6, 2012)

lol i feel the same way!  I only had 1 sub when I joined MUT, now I have 6 and i NEED to cut down!
 



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome!  I see myself continuing this sub.  Now I need for Sample Society or BB5 to be awful so I can find somewhere to cut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Mar 6, 2012)

COUPON!!!!! YAY!! Thanks for making that extra effort for us! So amazing!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 6, 2012)

Woo hoo! You are amazing! Thank you soooo much! I will definitely stay with them even though I had a few rough bumps.


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Mar 6, 2012)

Like everyone already said...WOW! Thankies!!!!!!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh yay! awesome!


----------



## nfig (Mar 7, 2012)

I just signed up for this today.  Does the first box ship immediately?  What about the second box?    I think that's coming up pretty soon, so how would that work for a new subscriber?


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Annelle!







> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got some good news and some good news for you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 7, 2012)

I just discovered that you get $25 off a $50 purchase for filling out 2 surveys on items in your box.  Have I been living under a rock?  I just ordered a bunch of Essie, Lipman, and Butter polishes that I have been wanting to try!

Beautyfix is really winning me over.


----------



## Ampym (Mar 7, 2012)

They just posted on FB in response to the upcoming choices that they will have BECCA cosmetics for the upcoming spring selections! They are winning me over as well!


----------



## Annelle (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up for this today.  Does the first box ship immediately?  What about the second box?    I think that's coming up pretty soon, so how would that work for a new subscriber?



The first box ships immediately.  I want to say I got my first box around a week after I ordered it?  It may have been a week and a half. I remember getting it earlier than I expected, but I always have low expectations for my first order with someone lol.

The second box ships after you place your order during the next season. I believe you get charged when you make your order as well.  There is a cut off date to place your orders or skip, which is listed in the e-mail.  (For December, I think they said something like "If you don't pick by December 26, we'll pick for you")

If you ordered a new kit now, your winter box should be on its way, and then you'd get an e-mail next week to order your spring box.

Edit: I just checked my e-mails.  My first order was almost 10pm on October 11.  On the morning of Oct 12, I got an e-mail saying my box was shipped.  I received it on October 18.  I know this because they forgot to ship my makeup bag with my order so I had called them the day I got it and they sent me a new order notice for the makeup bag on the 18th and got my shipping notice on October 19 for the makeup bag.


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Mar 7, 2012)

And...selections from Perricone MD (one of my absolute favorite skincare lines)!!!  



 Srsly jumping out of my skin bc I can't wait for the goodies.



> Originally Posted by *Ampym* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just posted on FB in response to the upcoming choices that they will have BECCA cosmetics for the upcoming spring selections! They are winning me over as well!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

I placed my order on Sunday and it shipped on the 5th and it will be delivered today. Pretty quick shipping. This is my first BeautyFix order and I did it cuz it only cost19.99.


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info about upcoming items! Perricone is also one of my favorites, I can't wait



And I ordered my box on Sunday and should be getting it tomorrow, nfig, I live in IL


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 7, 2012)

Dr.Perricone-woot woot! Purchased most of their skin line and love,love, love. A bit expensive,so can always use more Beauty fix keeps getting better and better.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just wanted to share with you all what I got. It was sitting in front of my door when I got home which was really nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Total box was worth around 140.00 and I paid 19.99 AWESOME DEAL


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow, thanks, ladies! The blog coupon code worked for me. The products are huge, and you get to choose.


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Mar 8, 2012)

Great picks, yanelib27! I got my box about 3 weeks ago and I have to say I have used almost all of the products and am super happy. Can't wait for the new round 








> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all what I got. It was sitting in front of my door when I got home which was really nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Total box was worth around 140.00 and I paid 19.99 AWESOME DEAL


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 8, 2012)

Skindinavia Makeup Finishing Spray 4oz. ($29) 


Kinerase Photofacial Day Moisturizer SPF 50 1oz.* Kinerase Photofacial Cleanser 2oz.* Kinerase Photofacials Night Moisturizer 1oz.*

* The three Kinerase Photofacials are not sold separately in stores in the sizes I got BUT all three together ARE sold in a set for $100 with a value of $143.




LaRocca Skincare C-Gold Reparative Primer 1oz. ($75) 


Glytone Exfoliating Body Wash 6.7oz. ($28) 


La Roche-Posay Effaclar Purifying Foaming Gel 6.76fl oz. ($22) 


Nick Chavez Ultra Shine Honey-Peppermint Conditioner 8fl oz. ($20) 
*Total box value: $274.*

edit: fixed image.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 8, 2012)

WoW Zadi that's is Amazing! lol


----------



## snllama (Mar 8, 2012)

Im not sure I like the Kinerase moisturizer. It was very slimy? It didn't absorb into my skin and just sat there. I had high hopes. but my favorites from my beauty fix are definitely the hair spray and the jane iredal highlighter/liner pencil.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 8, 2012)

I've tried the Kinerase lotion before - not the moisturizer - and found that it works best after a chemical peel. I use Artistry's Intensive Renewal peel (a little under $100) but it was a free gift for attending a seminar with Artistry.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 8, 2012)

> Im not sure I like the Kinerase moisturizer. It was very slimy? It didn't absorb into my skin and just sat there. I had high hopes. but my favorites from my beauty fix are definitely the hair spray and the jane iredal highlighter/liner pencil.


 It definitely doesn't absorb very well.. I have been using a little of that, a little of Vichy (from BB) since there is no SPF in it and then another thinner moisturizer from my collection of deluxe samples and mixing on the back of my hand and then applying. I can't use it alone, my oily t zone won't have it! I hope they include more Juice Beauty In The future!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

no pics??

You did way better than I did, I will be smarter next time!!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks! I thought I was just going to do a one time with them but I am not so sure anymore, I suppose it depends on the selection. And we are suppose to be able to use a coupon code for this next one and who can say no to that!?



> Originally Posted by *BrooklynLuvvvvv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great picks, yanelib27! I got my box about 3 weeks ago and I have to say I have used almost all of the products and am super happy. Can't wait for the new round
> 
> ...


----------



## Annelle (Mar 8, 2012)

Let me know what you think of the Glytone body wash.  I kind of didn't like it, but I haven't used it consistently enough to see physical results (maybe?)

I got it because my back has been breaking out on a new medication I was on, but I have been going back and forth between this and Neutrogena's salicylic acid grapefruit body wash.

I feel like I have to use twice as much of Glytone's than Neutrogena's and the lather fades after about 5 minutes (e.g. I can wash my arms and my body, but by the time I get to washing my legs and back, the lather is gone)  I almost feel like I need to waste product since it's almost $30 for that bottle versus $7 for the Neutrogena that stays foamy the entire time and lathers up super easily.  I'm sure it's probably stronger than my Neutrogena wash because of the ingredients, but I also don't want to end up using one body wash for my body and one that only lathers up long enough for 2-3 major body parts.

My back has been clearer lately, but not sure if that's due to hormonal changes, or the inclusion of this body wash occasionally.

And yes, yanelib27, I've got the coupon code secured.  I'll have information posted next week telling you how to redeem the coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_psst. It's more than $10 off! don't tell anyone!_





I know I was personally on the edge about whether this company was worth $50, but I've been more and more convinced as time goes on (although, for me personally, it'll depend on the selection each season, I'm actually _really_ happy I was able to so easily skip the winter box since there were only about 4-5 items I'd really want to try, but that actually adds to the benefit for me.  I don't need to pay if I don't think the box will be worth it for me!)  But hell, a coupon?  It's definitely worth it for a discount every time.  Especially considering that on any random Sephora or Ulta trip, I'd happily spend at least $10-20 on a SINGLE product that I've never used before, just to try it out.  This brings the price down to $6.25/item, which hell. That's a good deal for any one of those items.  (93% off that LaRocca Primer!)


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let me know what you think of the Glytone body wash.  I kind of didn't like it, but I haven't used it consistently enough to see physical results (maybe?)
> 
> ...


 I found that the Glytone - and I've only used it twice so far - doesn't stay lathered if I don't use my loofah. If I use it with my loofah it's fine.

Oh yeah, sure... you know once word gets out people are going to be swarming here like little bees. lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 8, 2012)

I read coupon and my favorite beauty sub in the same sentence. *gets excited* LOL. I really, really, REALLY love Beautyfix! I can't wait for March 15th!


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 8, 2012)

loves it, too!!  just got my gigantic box today-4 days only!  (got that beauty army, and birchbox?!)  i am floored at the great deal I just got for all my products!  thank you gals for the coupons and postings


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

_psst. It's more than $10 off! don't tell anyone!_





YOU JUST MADE MY DAY!! HOW COOL !!
 



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let me know what you think of the Glytone body wash.  I kind of didn't like it, but I haven't used it consistently enough to see physical results (maybe?)
> 
> ...


----------



## Souly (Mar 8, 2012)

I noticed they had new items listed (no makeup though). Did anyone get a email to pick your products? I didn't


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Mar 8, 2012)

Haven't gotten my email either. I see those BOOST packets made the cut (BB sent those out, right?). Stoked about the Perricone and Becca stuff. Hope they put more stuff up!!
 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed they had new items listed (no makeup though). Did anyone get a email to pick your products? I didn't


----------



## Souly (Mar 8, 2012)

I guess that is their "makeup". On their facebook, thay said they would have becca cosmetics &amp; they have a primer by them listed. They also meationed jane iredale and their is a makeup washing mitt from her. I don't think they are adding anything else. On their facebook, its says there are 10 new products each season and there is 10 new products listed. I do want the perricone cleanser.

Can we have our code early pretty please? I heard the new products go fast.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 8, 2012)

If you haven't gotten your email to pick yet, it wouldn't do any good anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...unless you started a new account, i guess?
 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess that is their "makeup". On their facebook, thay said they would have becca cosmetics &amp; they have a primer by them listed. They also meationed jane iredale and their is a makeup washing mitt from her. I don't think they are adding anything else. On their facebook, its says there are 10 new products each season and there is 10 new products listed. I do want the perricone cleanser.
> 
> Can we have our code early pretty please? I heard the new products go fast.


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Mar 8, 2012)

Ah, got it. You are right - 10 up. Wish there were multiple Perricone items 







> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess that is their "makeup". On their facebook, thay said they would have becca cosmetics &amp; they have a primer by them listed. They also meationed jane iredale and their is a makeup washing mitt from her. I don't think they are adding anything else. On their facebook, its says there are 10 new products each season and there is 10 new products listed. I do want the perricone cleanser.
> 
> Can we have our code early pretty please? I heard the new products go fast.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

I am def trying the La Rocca Primer this time,as well as Perricone I also saw they have a dry shampoo this time and I have been wanting to try that. Update on my first order, I am loving the Skin Iceland Cleanser, I may need to get this one again from them or go ahead and buy the full size from Beauty Bar.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 8, 2012)

If the La Rocca primer is still there on the 15th I will be getting another bottle, it's my new favorite primer.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 8, 2012)

I just went over to beautyfix and noticed they have up 10 new items - will more be added before the 15th? I am little disappointed to not see more make up items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## allicatsimmons (Mar 8, 2012)

This is my favorite subscription program because you can choose your samples. Very worth it. I like the Refer a Friend program since you just need 2 friends for a free box. I only have one so if anyone wants a invite let me know. I loved everything i got. The full size products are amazing. You get 8 items and the 4 below were full size. The canyon ranch cream goes for $169 bucks all by itself. The smaller items were good too like half sizes.  I liked everything but the evolve conditioner, which is not enough for my color treated hair. I use it as a finishing rinse after my normal conditioner since it smells great.













 I am in love with a box.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

what is the Jonathan product you chose? 
 



> Originally Posted by *allicatsimmons* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my favorite subscription program because you can choose your samples. Very worth it. I like the Refer a Friend program since you just need 2 friends for a free box. I only have one so if anyone wants a invite let me know. I loved everything i got. The full size products are amazing. You get 8 items and the 4 below were full size. The canyon ranch cream goes for $169 bucks all by itself. The smaller items were good too like half sizes.  I liked everything but the evolve conditioner, which is not enough for my color treated hair. I use it as a finishing rinse after my normal conditioner since it smells great.
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (Mar 8, 2012)

I really hope they get all new products for march. Does anybody know how much the products change from season to season?


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 8, 2012)

They add 10 new products each season, so what they added today is it :/


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

I only want 3 or 4 of the new items, which is alright cuz there are some that I didnt get last time that I am hoping to get this time 
 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They add 10 new products each season, so what they added today is it :/


----------



## snllama (Mar 8, 2012)

oh crap. meh. i may cancel and wait a year to resign up so there is new selections. There wasn't really anything else that I wanted last season and I only see one product I like this season. :-/

I wonder if my dermstore coupon will still be active once i cancel. Better use that up this week.


----------



## Wida (Mar 8, 2012)

I just found out about Beautyfix and I'm thinking about signing up and getting some awesome goodies today!  However, since the new season starts next week, will I get billed again then?  Should I just wait a week?  I'm afraid if I wait, some of the items I want will be gone and I'm worried that the coupon code won't work then.  Any advice?


----------



## Amber Barrera (Mar 9, 2012)

You should wait the week. If you sign up now you will be billed again for the next season which is March 15th. I've never heard of them running out of items before the season started only in between seasons &amp; even then  they will still send them to you when they are restocked.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Mar 9, 2012)

From what I've heard, when you cancel, your dermstore coupon is no longer active. So you will want to use it before you cancel.



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh crap. meh. i may cancel and wait a year to resign up so there is new selections. There wasn't really anything else that I wanted last season and I only see one product I like this season. :-/
> 
> I wonder if my dermstore coupon will still be active once i cancel. Better use that up this week.


----------



## Wida (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you!  I was wondering if I'd get billed again next week, which I could not afford.  I'm super excited to try this one, but I'll wait.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow, there are so many cleansers... There are only a few things that really stand out to me.


----------



## nfig (Mar 9, 2012)

So if they automatically bill us?  How will the coupon work?  I've only ordered one box so I don't know how it works.


----------



## iashleycouture (Mar 9, 2012)

I can't wait to pick my items for this season. I seen a few new items I want as well as some I got in my first box I wouldn't mine getting again. I'm excited about the coupon.


----------



## Tweedy144 (Mar 10, 2012)

Will the coupon be posted here?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, I think she said on the 15th 
 



> Originally Posted by *Tweedy144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will the coupon be posted here?


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 10, 2012)

You can pick new products now, I just accidentally  placed an order then quickly called to cancel because I didn't realize that I was actually placing an order. There isn't like a confirmation page or anything




. There wasn't that many new things. Kinda bummed, may skip this season


----------



## Souly (Mar 10, 2012)

The same thing happened to me this morning. I was just looking &amp; before you know it, I've placed a order. I didn't even put my cc in. I was able to cancel it right after.
 

So, I was wrong about the new products going fast. Its the older products that go fast!
 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can pick new products now, I just accidentally  placed an order then quickly called to cancel because I didn't realize that I was actually placing an order. There isn't like a confirmation page or anything
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 10, 2012)

Posted this on the MyGlam March topic too, since the bag involves a $25 off $50 code for Dermstore as well...

Just got all of this, plus a free year of Health magazine, from Dermstore for $28.15, after tax, using my $25 off $50 code from Beautyfix. This just adds to my "I heart Beautyfix" love. I made sure to MAKE SURE none of my items were out of stock (after reading about the issues with that). I ordered only 5 days ago and already have my stuff.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 10, 2012)

Does anyone know what the actual coupon is going to be for us yet?


----------



## Wida (Mar 10, 2012)

I just place a Beautyfix order.  I spoke with a customer service agent that gave me the $30 off after the code wasn't accepted online.  She was super nice, but she did say that the coupon codes are meant to be a "One time use" code, but somebody keeps leaking them online...not sure how true that is.  She said that the BFBLOG code was for one person only but they leaked it and Beautyfix lost a ton of money because they had to honor it. She said that they are now working on updating the website so the codes can't be used more than once.  I found that interesting and thought that I would share. 

My order was also considered a "spring season" order so I won't be billed again next week or anything.  She said that they will send me an email in 3 months to pick new samples, but you shouldn't get that email to pick unless it's been 3 months.  Overall, I'm happy with their customer service, but I don't know if I'll keep this subscription.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 10, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just place a Beautyfix order.  I spoke with a customer service agent that gave me the $30 off after the code wasn't accepted online.  She was super nice, but she did say that the coupon codes are meant to be a "One time use" code, but somebody keeps leaking them online...not sure how true that is.  She said that the BFBLOG code was for one person only but they leaked it and Beautyfix lost a ton of money because they had to honor it. She said that they are now working on updating the website so the codes can't be used more than once.  I found that interesting and thought that I would share. 

My order was also considered a "spring season" order so I won't be billed again next week or anything.  She said that they will send me an email in 3 months to pick new samples, but you shouldn't get that email to pick unless it's been 3 months.  Overall, I'm happy with their customer service, but I don't know if I'll keep this subscription.





That's wrong information she gave you. The BFBLOG code is on THEIR OWN websites blog!! Wow, they're very uniformed but I've been happy with this sub so far.


----------



## Wida (Mar 10, 2012)

Huh, good to know!  I wondered why she was saying that when I even googled "beautyfix coupons" and that code came up.  Seems to be awfully widespread to be a "one-time use" code.  I'm just happy that I got the price that I wanted and I've got some amazing products coming!  Woo!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 11, 2012)

Curious about something for those of y'all who adore BF. Are you picking your samples based on utility to you or just going by what's worth the most? I can see either way working, kinda, since lots of folks like to trade.....


----------



## Annelle (Mar 11, 2012)

(sorry for the late reply. I've been and still am out of town at the moment and haven't been able to log in regularly!)

BFBLOG is one that the lady I've been speaking to at BeautyFix said is still and will continue to be valid for Spring (and beyond?) It is posted on the sidebar of BeautyFix's blog: http://blog.beautyfix.com/ and it will only work one time per customer, and for the first order only. (sidenote, the first google result for "beautyfix coupons" goes to the blog entry that's almost 2 years old with the out of date, not working, code.  I'm guessing you used this bad code considering you got your code from the google search and not from beautyfix itself, which would explain why the bad code did not work for you, but they were probably nice and gave you the discount for the correct code instead) I didn't realize that "spring orders" could be made before the official release, since I was told it'd only be after March 15.  BFBLOG is only supposed to be for first time subscribers, and when I asked my gal that for Spring, that we could choose between using BFBLOG (new subs) and the code released next week (current subs), she confirmed back that I got it right.

Makeuptalk's code will NOT work until March 15.

The coupon I got for Makeuptalk will only be valid for the Spring season, but you'll have a couple of months to decide if the box is worth it to you (if you end up calling customer service to skip the spring box, and you change your mind, you can go ahead and make your selections online and it'll send you the spring box.)

You won't automatically get charged at the beginning of each season.  You get charged for your new box when you actually make your order, so the date you get charged will depend on when you actually choose your items. (Your credit card, however, is kept on file, because if you don't choose your items in time, they'll select your items for you and send you a box anyway, and charge you for it, but they let you know ahead of time when that date will be.)

I agree, I wish there were more new products each season, especially if you choose 8 and there's only 10 new things.  (What if you've tried everything else already and you only have the new stuff to choose from? Suddenly there isn't a lot to select from anymore!)  If there's 8 to choose, I feel like they should have at least 16 things to choose from...keep me wanting MORE from you, not less!  The cheaper things that get repeated because they haven't sold out yet aren't that exciting, either (if they were a bonus surprise item I got, I'd probably get excited for them, but not excited enough that I'd want to use up one of my 8 picks! like ooh, I wasn't expecting this, neato! I'll try it out!)

But...  The UV Sunsense are $6.99 at Kmart.  The Caress bodywash is $13.89 for a 12-pack on amazon (less than $1.16 each).  The Frais hand sanitizer is $3.50 from the company's own website.  Degree body mist is $4.99 at Walgreens.  They're just not things I'd want to take up a slot in my $50 box!  If I wanted to gamble on whether I'll like something, I'll gamble on something that's outside of my normal price range!!  If it comes between a $169 bottle of whatever the girl ordered on the previous page versus a $1.16 body wash, I'm choosing the $169 bottle of who knows what I'll get.  Because I know if I really wanted to try that body wash, I'll pay full price and buy it on impulse at the store.  But the ONLY way I'm getting my hands on that $169 bottle is if it comes in my beautyfix kit, because there ain't no way I'm gonna splurge $169 on something that I've never heard of and have no idea how or why or what it works.  But when it comes to choosing a Beautyfix item, well, if it's _that_ expensive, then _someone_ must like them enough to stay in business selling at that price, right? so it can't be completely terrible, right?  and being that expensive, it has that chance of being that miracle HG top secret super science lab tested high quality item, right?  (or be absolute crap. but hey it's a gamble!) which feels worth a shot to try something like that over a $1 body wash lol. every. time. :x  plus. I feel like I'm pampering myself more if I'm testing out a product that's way too expensive for me to buy, than testing out something that's cheaper than what I already use at home ._.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 11, 2012)

@calexxia oh to I guess follow up with your question...

although I just stated I'm always going to choose the super expensive over super cheap, that doesn't mean I picked out my kit based on all of the most expensive items.  I start out my kit with the actual products I'd like to try. (like for my first kit, I wanted masks and serums to play with, and serums just happen to be on the expensive side in general) Then, I started looking at brands and products and sizes.  There used to be a juicy sensitive skin some sort of green apple exfoliator?  I realized it was a travel size and chose something else instead.  I was interested in Murad brand, so that stayed on my list.  I didn't even look at hair products because I wasn't interested in them.

So in short, yes, retail price is a factor in my choice, but it's not the top factor.  (If something that I actually am interested in trying is less expensive than something I probably never would have thought to use or wanted to use, I'd choose the one I actually wanted to try. I think the $169 item I referred to in my last post was some sort of hair product, and I didn't really even look at any of the hair products offered.)

My steps in choosing my 8

#1 Am I interested in the product, regardless of brand? (like "anti-aging serum")

#2 Am I interested in brand, regardless of product? (like "Murad")

#3 Does anything else just look or sound cool, yummy, neat, or intriguing?

(I should have more than 8 chosen by the above 3 factors by now)

The following is for select down to 8:

#1 (For the products I've selected and am unfamiliar about) Reviews good? (obviously, bad reviews are taken with a grain of salt, but still I want to get an overall view of how this product actually performs)

#2 How much does it cost? (Do the reviews seem to match or exceed product cost?  Is this something i'd buy on a random splurge or something that I'd probably ignore if I saw in a store because it's out of my price range?  (Seriously if I was in a store looking at lipsticks or something, I'd be aware of the $0.50 lipstick but ignore it completely, check out the $2-3 lipsticks to see if any of them catch my eye. Then stare at the $5-9 lipsticks to debate on whether I need another lipstick.  Look at the $12-20 lipstick and feel like lipstick really shouldn't be that expensive but I'll pay it in a moment of weakness or during a good sale.  And somewhere on a shelf by themselves is the $50 lipstick that I've probably seen before and passed many times in the store but doesn't even register in my brain as a real product so I never feel bad about not buying it. (I just looked at sephora for this specific example...did y'all know that sephora sells a $48 lipstick?!  I've never "finished" a lipstick so I probably wouldn't even get through half of this one either...I can't imagine spending $50 for something that wouldn't even get half used!)

#3 Is the brand reputable/readily available? (If I fall in love with it, I want to know that I'll be able to continue loving it when my supply runs out)

#4 then I go back and forth looking at cost per size and effectiveness until I get down to the 8 that I am happy with.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 11, 2012)

Annelle, do we know the code yet?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 11, 2012)

Since this was an impulse buy, I didnt even think to compare prices. I went down the list adding items that would be fun to try. I didnt even know until I saw this thread that people got way better deals than I did. My order was worth around 140 while other girls got into the 200's. That being sid, next time I will look more into the prices and the products themselves. I ended up not liking my Nick Chavez shampoo at all, but loving the Skin Iceland cleanser (and am buying it from Sample Society using my 15.00 off code). So it really is a hit or miss. I also ended up really liking the Juice Beauty oil free moisturizer, which surprised me because I dont really 'do' moisturizers. Also, the 25.00 off coupon is awesome, so if I ended up not liking anything at least I have that to make me feel better. I have not had a chance to try the Katira hair masque, the Alterna hair oil, or the Lalicious ugar body scrub, I do not see any results at all from the Kelly Teagarden eye cream, and will prob just throw it away. The VMV eye serum from my Jan Birchbox is way better than this one, and 2 months later my sample is still only halfway used.
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curious about something for those of y'all who adore BF. Are you picking your samples based on utility to you or just going by what's worth the most? I can see either way working, kinda, since lots of folks like to trade.....


----------



## Wida (Mar 11, 2012)

I am a new customer and I did try to use BFBLOG as my coupon code and it didn't go through so I called customer service.  I got the code from here on Makeuptalk, but I did google it just because I do that and I found it on other sites.  I'm guessing the customer service agent I spoke with just didn't know what she was talking about or was being witchy (in a very nice way). I found it interesting that she was telling me that it was a one time only code since so many have used it without issue so I thought that I would share.  I may have to call them back though, because I have a pending charge on my credit card from Beautyfix (hasn't gone through just yet), for $49.99.  If I can get the first box for $19.99 I will probably stay with them for a few seasons, but if they don't honor this code, they will have lost a customer.
 



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (sorry for the late reply. I've been and still am out of town at the moment and haven't been able to log in regularly!)
> 
> ...


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curious about something for those of y'all who adore BF. Are you picking your samples based on utility to you or just going by what's worth the most? I can see either way working, kinda, since lots of folks like to trade.....



I wasn't going to pick the drugstore items but did look more at items I would use over price.  Like the hairspray, I use that daily so I knew a bottle of that would get used up quickly.  I have a ton of moisturizers so I didn't pick any of those this time around.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 11, 2012)

I picked by utility, but when I was narrowing my selections, price played a role. Why would I pick a $4.00 body wash, even if I would use it, when I could get an $80 primer? LoL.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tweedy144 (Mar 11, 2012)

Is there some way to tell if someone you referred signed up for beautyfix? 

I have looked everywhere and don't see it. Thanks for any help


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Does anyone know why the *Skindinavia* setting spray is in different packaging than what it's advertised in on the Skindinavia site? Is it because it's being offered through BF or is it old and Skindinavia couldn't sell it anymore in the old packaging?

Also, have people had problems with *expiration dates*? I don't know that all packages will even have a date on them.. usually I don't think to check it on beauty products but I'd like to know with a service that sounds so good, you know?

I ordered my first bag a few days ago.. only to read more about the service right after lol. and found out the new season will be coming out this week (or have come out already..?) darn.

My total came out to be just over $400. My mom NEVER splurges on anything for herself and don't think she's ever bought an eyecream. So 5 of them are anti-wrinkle products are for her. 

Do any of you who have tried the *3Lab Perfect Cleansing Foam* have oily/acne-prone skin? I got it for myself just b/c I wanted to try out the brand but have a feeling it'll be less useful than the Glytone Acne Self-Foaming cleanser I chose.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Mar 12, 2012)

oh also, has anyone tried the *Magic Mitt*? just read some of the good reviews about it on dermstore. that was something I had to cut out of my 8-product selection. it just looks so cool though! I believe that it can take off the makeup well, but worry about getting the makeup off of the mitt. my eyes are pretty sensitive so it would be totally awesome to get all of that liner and mascara off without burning my eyes and crying lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

You know, I did notice my Juice Beauty sample was made in 2007 and I was wondering if it was still good. I went ahead and used it anyway and it worked well. I have extremely sensitive skin that reacts to pretty much anything but NOTHING happened. I used it again, and nothing but pretty, soft skin. Yes, expiration dates matter but unless there is an expiration date on the product I guess we can assume it doesnt expire?? I dont know...
 



> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You know, I did notice my Juice Beauty sample was made in 2007 and I was wondering if it was still good. I went ahead and used it anyway and it worked well. I have extremely sensitive skin that reacts to pretty much anything but NOTHING happened. I used it again, and nothing but pretty, soft skin. Yes, expiration dates matter but unless there is an expiration date on the product I guess we can assume it doesnt expire?? I dont know...


In my experience, expiration dates with beauty products are usually more about when they are opened because of contamination, but I'm sure general age is also a factor once you get into the 5+ year range, lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

I was so scared to put it on my face but I havent had any probelms with it, I will just try to use it up as fast as possible.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tweedy144 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have the skindinavia and on the back it says Official beauty fix selection. I didn't see an expiration date. It also labeled Not for individual resale.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Mar 12, 2012)

Ohh thanks everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not the most stringent about expiration dates (ie: one of my fav eyeshadows is belonged to my mom and it's literally at least 13 years old -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but it's so nice and I haven't had any problems.. yet!) but it's nice to know.

Jenna, I think you're right about it depending on when you open it.

This might be ridiculous but seeing how the heat will strike soon, I'll be putting the products not in use in a little paper bag inside my fridge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Mar 12, 2012)

Let me contact them again and check up on this because Amy (the girl I've been speaking to) seemed to be well aware of that code.

edit, weird, I must have been re-reading page 2 again or something. I was referring to the gals who weren't able to use the BFBLOG code for their 1st kits.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. P.S.  In case you haven't seen it yet...

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124562/beautyfix-coupon-promotion-for-makeuptalk#post_1843472


----------



## Wida (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Annelle!  I got an email today saying that my Beautyfix shipped at the $19.99 cost and I'm really excited to try all of the items I picked.  I'm not sure who the girl was that I spoke to - I'm really bad about getting names.  She seems to have fixed everything though, so far.  My CC is showing a pending charge of $49.99 from Beautyfix, but it hasn't gone through yet so I'm waiting to see what is actually charged before I worry or get upset.  I plan on being a long-term Beautyfix customer and I'm excited that they will be giving out another code to use!  Because, really, who doesn't want to pay less for awesome products?


----------



## DangimMEAN (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh. P.S.  In case you haven't seen it yet...
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124562/beautyfix-coupon-promotion-for-makeuptalk#post_1843472



Annelle you are so FREAKING AMAZING! THANK YOU. THANK YOU. THANK YOU!


----------



## Amber Barrera (Mar 13, 2012)

I canceled my account through email &amp; this is the email I received in return:



> Thank you for contacting Beautyfix.
> 
> As you have requested, the Beautyfix subscription has been cancelled as of 03/09/12.
> 
> ...


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 13, 2012)

Amber Barrera, I don't think you will get charged.  I have only received one order from BeautyFix but I know the new season starts on the 15th and members will be getting an e mail to choose their items, and will not get charged until they choose and the items are shipped.  So maybe if you don't get that e mail you are in the clear? Sorry I couldn't help more, hopefully someone who has cancelled can


----------



## nfig (Mar 15, 2012)

Did anyone else notice how the Perricone Cleanser changed from 6 oz to 2 oz?


----------



## nfig (Mar 15, 2012)

Another question - I just placed my order for my spring items and in the confirmation it said Thanks for signing up for Beauty Fix.  Then it went into something about how I'm now signed up for the subscription...I was already signed up, this was just my spring order, is it normal to get that response?  I logged in to my account before I placed the order so I'm not sure if it would sign me up twice.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 15, 2012)

I placed my order with the 25.00 gift card. This is what I got:

theBalm Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One 1 $19.00 $19.00 Tarte Cosmetics Smooth Operator Amazonian Clay Tinted Moisturizer SPF 20 - Agent 14 Disguise 1 $35.00 $35.00


My total after the discount was 29.00  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Tarte itself was suppose to be 35.00  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am also getting a 1 year subscription to Health Magazine.

This is my first theBalm purchase, I really want to like this brand because its fairly inexpensive and Birchbox carries this brand in their store, so I am hoping to use up some point that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Overall I am very happy with my order.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 15, 2012)

Gagh, I was looking at everything and wanted to see how much it would cost, and figured I was safe because my CC Info is not stored in my account. I was wrong! They save your CC info even if you remove it from your account, which is kind of annoying. 

I had made an order last year and then I removed my info because I didn't want to get anymore boxes and I don't like storing my info in my account like that. 

So when I clicked the button, it charged my card anyways, according to the email that I received. Ugh. 

I really didn't want to spend $30!

If I end up not being able to cancel, I would be happy to own the products, but I have so many beauty products right now that I'm trying to use them all up before they go bad.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice how the Perricone Cleanser changed from 6 oz to 2 oz?


 someone pointed that out in the BeautyFix Coupon Promotion for MakeupTalk thread. apparently the people who ordered it as a part of the kit got the 2oz cleanser samples instead although it clearly said 6oz on the products page. some customers complained about it on BF's FB page. they're actually not sending out any 6oz samples so they had to quickly change how it was listed. I'm glad I decided at the last moment to replace the Perricone w/ something else for the kit!


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Mar 15, 2012)

grumble grumble grumble.... definitely not choosing this one now. .. ..



> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice how the Perricone Cleanser changed from 6 oz to 2 oz?


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 15, 2012)

I received my Beauty Fix box today! It was $21.44 after the BFBLOG coupon code and sales tax.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## sleepykat (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## sleepykat (Mar 16, 2012)

The retail value of my box is approximately $325.


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 16, 2012)

Does BeautyFix send a notification email when the new season starts?  or can we just hop on and start picking since it's March 15th?


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does BeautyFix send a notification email when the new season starts?  or can we just hop on and start picking since it's March 15th?



The new season of stuff is up. They put it up this morning. =]


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does BeautyFix send a notification email when the new season starts?  or can we just hop on and start picking since it's March 15th?


Apparently the new products for the Spring went up on the 9th. And yesterday (15th) they sent out an email telling customers by when to pick their products.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I've never seen a BF unboxing. did it come with bubble wrap, peanuts, or anything?


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 16, 2012)

> I've never seen a BF unboxing. did it come with bubble wrap, peanuts, or anything?
> 
> Â
> 
> Â


 Sorry, the photo was a little misleading, I took out all the packing materials. There was tissue paper around the products as a whole, and what I would describe as air pillows for padding on top, like these: http://www.mcmahonpaperandpackaging.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/airCushion.jpg Everything arrived in perfect condition. My box shipped the day after I ordered it. I am very impressed, and I haven't even tried the products yet! I have the highest hopes for the La Rocca primer.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Apparently the new products for the Spring went up on the 9th. And yesterday (15th) they sent out an email telling customers by when to pick their products.



i didn't get an email, but was able to manipulate my profile to order this quarter's selection.  i hope i didn't end up paying for another membership?


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry, the photo was a little misleading, I took out all the packing materials. There was tissue paper around the products as a whole, and what I would describe as air pillows for padding on top, like these: http://www.mcmahonpaperandpackaging.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/airCushion.jpg
> 
> Everything arrived in perfect condition. My box shipped the day after I ordered it. I am very impressed, and I haven't even tried the products yet! I have the highest hopes for the La Rocca primer.


 thanks, I was wondering if my products were going to be all bouncing around in there. especially b/c the La Rocca primer's one of the biggest things I ordered lol. 



> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't get an email, but was able to manipulate my profile to order this quarter's selection.  i hope i didn't end up paying for another membership?


if you didn't get an email, I don't think you will be charged b/c they didn't warn you you know? I didn't receive an email on Thursday either. but I don't know if that's because I bought my first box on the 10th/11th without knowing it was the Spring season (so technically I already bought the Spring box during the last week of the Winter season and wouldn't need a reminder to buy one for the Spring since I already ordered from the Spring selection.. if that makes any sense) and apparently, I'm not a "real" subscriber... I tried getting that clarified, but I really don't know why. so perhaps that's why I didn't get an email.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 16, 2012)

lol I must not be a real subscriber either cuz I didnt get one


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey guys look what I got in my BeautyFix box!





-_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yup, that was it. And a Beautyfix Cylinder Bag.

None of the 8 products were in there. And I ordered the Quilted Vanity Case. LMAO. sigh.. I just emailed them about it so hopefully I get a reply by Monday afternoon. Just wanted to share b/c I was so depressed. lol I was like ZOMG IT'S HEREEE. EARLY TOO!


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 17, 2012)

OMG! I got depressed too!




They're so bad to ruin someone's weekend!



> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys look what I got in my BeautyFix box!
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 17, 2012)

LMAO As sad as that is, that's actually comical! They spent how much to ship a box filled with air bags?!


----------



## snllama (Mar 17, 2012)

hah. is it bad that I laughed at your pain!


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 17, 2012)

wow.. lol BeautyFix has great products but they really need to work on their shipping and cs.

I have an extra quilted vanity bag if you really want it =]


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow!! Sad for you, but that is pretty funny! They really need to get their act together


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Mar 17, 2012)

icecream, that sucks sorry to hear. hopefully they can put something extra in your shipment because of this! 




 



> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys look what I got in my BeautyFix box!
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Mar 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrooklynLuvvvvv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> icecream, that sucks sorry to hear. hopefully they can put something extra in your shipment because of this!



I think she'd be happy if they would just put SOMETHING in her shipment!


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Mar 17, 2012)

Hahaha! So true...I was thinking the same thing when I hit the submit button =)
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think she'd be happy if they would just put SOMETHING in her shipment!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh wow..okay, yeah, that's terrible, icecream, but as someone else said, it's almost kind of comical because DON'T YOU THINK YOU WOULD HAVE NOTICED SOMETHING MISSING WHILE PACKING THE BOX?  I mean, I can understand missing a product or two....but how the hell do you not notice that you just packed an empty box?!?!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 17, 2012)

I wouldnt hold my breath for anything extra. Somebody got sent a wrong item and then had to send back the originally sent item.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldnt hold my breath for anything extra. Somebody got sent a wrong item and then had to send back the originally sent item.


 Under US trade laws, Beautyfix can't ask for the item to be returned nor can they charge the person for it.

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/edu/pubs/consumer/products/pro15.shtm



> *Q. Am I obligated to return or pay for merchandise I never ordered?*
> 
> A. No. If you receive merchandise that you didnâ€™t order, you have a legal right to keep it as a free gift.





> *Q. What should I do if the unordered merchandise I received was the result of an honest shipping error?*
> 
> A*. *Write the seller and offer to return the merchandise, provided the seller pays for postage and handling. Give the seller a specific and reasonable amount of time (say 30 days) to pick up the merchandise or arrange to have it returned at no expense to you. Tell the seller that you reserve the right to keep the merchandise or dispose of it after the specified time has passed.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys look what I got in my BeautyFix box!
> 
> ...


 Oh, no, I am so sorry! I never would have guessed when I described the air pillows to you that you would get nothing else. I hope they fix it for you quickly.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow, it doesnt seem like they know what they are doing, does it.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 17, 2012)

They can ask, they just can't do anything about it if you say no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Under US trade laws, Beautyfix can't ask for the item to be returned nor can they charge the person for it.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Mar 17, 2012)

they didn't skimp on the air pillows, I'll tell you that. my cylinder bag was very safe lol.

for all you laughing, I was right there with you! I was just so surprised I wasn't even close to being mad. they apparently hold back orders with things that are sold out, presumably to save on shipping, and they send a box w/ one item? but now I am a bit upset at how long it might take (depending on the availability of all of the stuff I ordered)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> poop.



> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have an extra quilted vanity bag if you really want it =]


 haha, thanks for the offer, but hopefully they send it with my package.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Under US trade laws, Beautyfix can't ask for the item to be returned nor can they charge the person for it.
> ...


 muahaha. the weird thing, the cs rep actually told my I'd prob get both bags when I asked him about it. I noticed the extra bag in my order history. Idk the reasoning behind that.

as for the people thinking of getting the *cylinder bag* w/ your order: I like the bag, but think it's a bit too small to handle much else than necessities for your purse. oh, and the mirror sucks. I didn't expect a real mirror (and it isn't - it's one of those plastic things with a shiny coating on it) but it was scratched up and foggy. it was actually worse than the mirror that came attached to the December MyGlam bag). maybe it was just a defective mirror. the bag itself is very sturdy though and seems easy to clean.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 17, 2012)

the mirror on mine is really nice! it had a plastic film on it that was a PAIN to get off, I had to use tweezers
 



> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> as for the people thinking of getting the *cylinder bag* w/ your order: I like the bag, but think it's a bit too small to handle much else than necessities for your purse. oh, and the mirror sucks. I didn't expect a real mirror (and it isn't - it's one of those plastic things with a shiny coating on it) but it was scratched up and foggy. it was actually worse than the mirror that came attached to the December MyGlam bag). maybe it was just a defective mirror. the bag itself is very sturdy though and seems easy to clean.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Mar 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the mirror on mine is really nice! it had a plastic film on it that was a PAIN to get off, I had to use tweezers


 lmaooo I take back what I said about the mirror being crappy!! the scratched up surface I thought was the mirror was the plastic film, but all of the edges were tucked away inside so I couldn't even see it at first. had to dig around but found it! 




 haven't taken it off in case BF wants it back but the little bit I saw underneath was shiny enough!


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they didn't skimp on the air pillows, I'll tell you that. my cylinder bag was very safe lol.
> 
> ...




Oh no, I hope you don't have to wait for too long! I never got an e mail to choose and I was thinking about skipping this season anyway...I need to call them tomorrow to make sure I don't get charged and they send me random stuff chosen for me.


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 22, 2012)

My box arrived today!  (Along with my BeautyBox5 as well 



)  Here's what I got!





Alpha Hydrox AHA Souffle Soothing Anti-Wrinkle 1.6 oz (Full Size) - $15.26

Jonathan Product Finish Control HS Flexible Hairspray 10 oz (Full Size) - $30

Goldfaden Daily Scrub 0.5 oz (Travel Size) - estimated $16.25

Chella Enzyme Exfoliating Crema Mask 2.5 oz (Full Size) - $60

LaRocca C-Gold Reparative Primer 1 oz (Full Size) - $90

Kinerase Photofacials Cleanser 2 oz (Sample Size) - estimated $16

Kinerase Photofacials Night Moisturizer 1 oz (Sample Size) - estimated $52

DermaQuest Skin Vitalight 2oz (Full Size) - $63

BeautyFix Large Cosmetics Bag - $20

Total Box Value = ~ $362

yayyyy I am one happy girl today!


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 22, 2012)

I had used my dermstore $25 off $50 and there was a backorder so nothing shipped, which was fine.  Until today they cancel my order because something else, that wasn't listed as backorder has been discontinued.  I was told I could use my code again but if I ordered something that was on backorder they will have to cancel my order after a week or two and there was no way to know if my items would be in.

Of course everything I want on their site is listed as backorder.  Bummer since there were some Butter London and Essie polishes I was wanting and I will end up paying full price for elsewhere.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Of course everything I want on their site is listed as backorder.



RIGHT???? I don't know what's up with that, but it seems kinda shady :/


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had used my dermstore $25 off $50 and there was a backorder so nothing shipped, which was fine.  Until today they cancel my order because something else, that wasn't listed as backorder has been discontinued.  I was told I could use my code again but if I ordered something that was on backorder they will have to cancel my order after a week or two and there was no way to know if my items would be in.
> 
> Of course everything I want on their site is listed as backorder.  Bummer since there were some Butter London and Essie polishes I was wanting and I will end up paying full price for elsewhere.



They wouldn't let me use a coupon after I canceled a backordered order. &gt;:| I hate CS at dermstore.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't let me use a coupon after I canceled a backordered order. &gt;:| I hate CS at dermstore.



I am not even going to try it.  Not worth the hassle.  I'll save my money for Sample Society's coupon codes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 22, 2012)

There you go! Less hassle, All smiles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 22, 2012)

I finally called and skipped this season, I got a male CSR and he was nice enough but his tone seemed a little annoyed, so now I understand what everyone was going through! He also kept saying my season was "canceled" so I finally asked to make sure that I was just skipping this season and not canceling my entire account and he said yes. I will have to wait and see what really happens.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 23, 2012)

Lol everything is back ordered on DermStore because myglam gave out a $25 off coupon too. I'm so irritated as well because I got my bag awhile after everyone else and didnt use my coupon right away, and now everything is gone. I just ordered a beautyblender and two Essie polishes....I know they are all back ordered but they better not cancel my order. They can just ship when they get it


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol everything is back ordered on DermStore because myglam gave out a $25 off coupon too. I'm so irritated as well because I got my bag awhile after everyone else and didnt use my coupon right away, and now everything is gone. I just ordered a beautyblender and two Essie polishes....I know they are all back ordered but they better not cancel my order. They can just ship when they get it



A lot of things were back ordered well before the myglam coupon. I tried to make an order in early February, and that was when I had my issue.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh alright! I actually had never heard of DermStore until myglam sent the coupon. I sure hope my stuff comes...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh alright! I actually had never heard of DermStore until myglam sent the coupon. I sure hope my stuff comes...



Based on my own experience and what I've read from people on here...I wouldn't hold your breath, lol. Sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 23, 2012)

You'll get your stuff, you might just have to wait a good while. I ordered something that was on backorder a while back, and about a month later I got a shipping notice for it. I had totally forgotten about it.
 



> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh alright! I actually had never heard of DermStore until myglam sent the coupon. I sure hope my stuff comes...


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 23, 2012)

Lol wow!! That's a long time! But they don't charge until they ship right?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 23, 2012)

I tried using the bfblog code from their blog a few weeks back and it didn't work. When I called to correct, the CS rep was a b**** and snarky, telling me that the code was only for certain people and I had no business trying to use it. I canceled my order. Then Anelle on MUT finds out that code really was valid and i could have used it! I was so annoyed. The whole company seems shady and a little scammy to me now. I keep building a cart then exiting- I am worried the products are fakes or old based on the crackerjack CS!


----------



## Annelle (Mar 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried using the bfblog code from their blog a few weeks back and it didn't work. When I called to correct, the CS rep was a b**** and snarky, telling me that the code was only for certain people and I had no business trying to use it. I canceled my order. Then Anelle on MUT finds out that code really was valid and i could have used it! I was so annoyed. The whole company seems shady and a little scammy to me now. I keep building a cart then exiting- I am worried the products are fakes or old based on the crackerjack CS!


 Did you catch the service rep's name?  I've been able to catch a few names of people who were nice, trying to figure out if the bad rep is one person or a group of people.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 23, 2012)

Got my box this am!


----------



## Souly (Mar 23, 2012)

I ordered a polish Wednesday that was out of stock &amp; it shipped today. They really seem to be hit or miss.

 



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had used my dermstore $25 off $50 and there was a backorder so nothing shipped, which was fine.  Until today they cancel my order because something else, that wasn't listed as backorder has been discontinued.  I was told I could use my code again but if I ordered something that was on backorder they will have to cancel my order after a week or two and there was no way to know if my items would be in.
> 
> Of course everything I want on their site is listed as backorder.  Bummer since there were some Butter London and Essie polishes I was wanting and I will end up paying full price for elsewhere.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 23, 2012)

My items came today. See the 2nd quarter thread for more details. If you received a 2nd quarter box please post it there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124622/dermstores-beautyfix-2nd-quarter-selections/0_100


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you catch the service rep's name?  I've been able to catch a few names of people who were nice, trying to figure out if the bad rep is one person or a group of people.



No, darnit. I was so taken aback and she made me feel a little embarrassed. It was on on 2/3 around 1 in the afternoon. I saw your posts in the other thread and I was so mad about it. I am seeing other people's hauls, though and I am so tempted to try again!


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 24, 2012)

I got my box today! I probably could have picked better to get a better value, but I went with things I was actually interested in trying out, even if they were cheaper than some of the facewashes and such. 

Batiste Dry Shampoo in the To Go Size: $3.99

Eboost Energy Supplement 5 pack: $5.99

Nick Chavez Honey Peppermint Conditioner 8 oz: $20 

Perricone MD cleanser 2oz: $15 ish. 

Kelly Teagarden Organics Eyecream sample jar: $10. Personally I find that a bit ridiculous, because this jar is TINY. There's a good amount in there to try, but I would never pay $10 for this. 

RawColor Eyeshadow Brush: $10 on Dermstore 

SkinMedica Vitamin E &amp; C Complex: .25 oz tube : $23! Again, that's totally a ton of money for such a tiny tube, to me. 

Global Goddess by Shalini Vadhera I-Divine Eyecolor infused with white tea in the color Shambala: $12.99 - Tried this out swatching on my hand, and have to say it's VERY cheap feeling. The packaging feels like dollar store stuff, and it's very chalky crumbly eyeshadow with hardly any pigment at all! Disappointed. It also is the color of blush. I will be using this as blush not as eyeshadow! 

Makeup Bag: Beautyfix Flat MakeupBag Duo. This is sooo pretty! I love that they have makeup bags included. 

Total Value of my kit: $101

My kit is one of the lower dollar value ones, just because of what I picked out. But I'm super happy with everything that I received, and will use it all, which is more important to me personally, than the dollar value. As long as I get the value that's at or above what I paid, which in this case using the coupon code was about $30, I am happy! =]


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 24, 2012)

So long as you're happy with your picks then the value shouldn't matter so long as you get what you paid for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So long as you're happy with your picks then the value shouldn't matter so long as you get what you paid for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



True! It's just hard not to get caught up in trying to get the "most" for my money, which is what I did the first time. This time I really tried hard to realistically look at what items I'd actually use instead. I still have SO MUCH skincare stuff from my first two boxes that I'm trying to get through!


----------



## sunchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I just ordered my first BFix box and noticed that several of the items I selected are discontinued or are the older versions (old label, tube design, formula) of the currently available equivalent.  For example, Cures by Avance, Chella mask (now in a different tube with different logo design), Canyon Ranch Your Transformation, and Dermaquest Skin Vitalight (newer version is DQ Skin Brite).  (Even the Kinerase Photofacial Vitalight is apparently discontinued?)  

It seems like BFix is a good deal when you add up the cost of the items but how do you value discontinued items?  Also, do old skin lotions go bad?

In any case, I am still happy to be getting so much product for the price but disappointed that most of the items I selected were actually discontinued items...


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 24, 2012)

Most products do not go bad unless opened so even if the items are older, discontinued items the products are still good in most cases.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Mar 24, 2012)

I received my first BF box today and man am I loving it! My box got to me in 4 days, and I love that they are all full sized products that I picked out! So far I'm in love with the Glytone Self-foaming acne cleanser and the chella mask! they work awesome together!

Here's what I picked:

*Exuviance Rejuvenating Treatment Masque 2.5oz. *
*Chella Enzyme Exfoliating Crema Mask 2.5oz. *
*Beautyfix Flat Makeup Bag Duo 2 piece *
*iQ Derma Clear Remedy Purifying Cleanser 3.4fl oz. *
*iQ Derma Clear Remedy Hydrating Lotion 3.4fl oz. *
*Glytone Exfoliating Body Wash 6.7oz. *
*Glytone Acne Self-Foaming Cleanser 3.4fl oz. *
*Becca Cosmetics Resurfacing Primer 0.5fl oz. *
*SkinMedica Vitamin C and E Complex 0.25oz.*


----------



## snllama (Mar 25, 2012)

how long do I have before Ill automatically get charged? I need to call them and skip, but I keep forgetting.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Mar 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how long do I have before Ill automatically get charged? I need to call them and skip, but I keep forgetting.


isn't it within 10 days of the 15th? if that's correct, you'd have today to do it.


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 25, 2012)

hey guys just a heads up, if you ordered this season with either code, make sure to check that they charged you the correct amount.  I just checked my credit card and they charged me the full $49.99 even though I had a coupon code that was accepted when I ordered.


----------



## Ampym (Mar 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my first BF box today and man am I loving it! My box got to me in 4 days, and I love that they are all full sized products that I picked out! So far I'm in love with the Glytone Self-foaming acne cleanser and the chella mask! they work awesome together!
> 
> ...


I picked the Chella and iQ derm items and so far so good!  Wish Sephora did one of these with MAKEUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snllama (Mar 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> isn't it within 10 days of the 15th? if that's correct, you'd have today to do it.



crap! Well they were open today so I was able to skip. Whew. No problems took less than a minute for the entire phone call.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 25, 2012)

The e-mail we got said that the items must be chosen by 11:59pm PST, March 27, 2012


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 25, 2012)

Too bad to see a lot of us skipping this season, I did as well.  I think they need to add more than 10 new items, I didn't really want any of the new stuff and none of the items I got last season are something I need again.


----------



## snllama (Mar 25, 2012)

that is exactly why I skipped britt, I didn't see anything that I was dying to try and couldn't even find 8 items I even wanted to buy. I'll use the money on jewelry or clothes instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 25, 2012)

Winter was my first box, and I ordered again for Spring, but I will most likely skip a season or two coming up. We may be beauty addicts, but we're functional addicts and therefore must have limits.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 25, 2012)

I felt _exactly_ the same way for my second box (winter), which was why I skipped it (that there wasn't enough new products for me to want to pay for another box it I mean).  But then when spring came by, there were enough things that I really wanted to try out (too bad about the LaRocca primer) that it was worth it for me again.  I actually really like the fact that the things I liked from my first box, it's now been about 6 months and I've still got plenty of product to play with (although I've put a nice dent into the product I like more haha).

I actually don't mind so much if this ends up being a twice a year subscription for me.  The product sizes are big enough to where I don't feel like I'm building a collection of tiny samples (It's one thing if I have a full size bottle for 6 months, but I'd just feel like I was wasting space if I had sample packets around for 6 months just waiting to be used or half used.).  I still get to try out products and brands I probably would have never bought in the first place due to price (Kinerase, LaRocca) or due to never having heard of the brand (Chella, Glytone, 3LAB).  It makes it cheaper for me besides if I skip a box, rofl.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 25, 2012)

I love having the option to skip. It's a great service so far, but twice a year is probably plenty.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Mar 26, 2012)

I included a question about why the DermaQuest Skin Vitalight was listed as discontinued on the Dermstore site while still available under "products" on Beautyfix in an email about my order. CS rep Ciara gave me a concise answer:
 
"According to our records, the item "Skin Vitalight by DermaQuest" shows to have a stock of this item only reserved for Beautyfix as the stock that was reserved to Dermstore is sold out with no replenish date for this reason it will show as discontinued."
 
So.. I guess looking to see if a product is available on Dermstore to make sure Beautyfix still has it isn't a 100% fool-proof way to make sure your order isn't backordered (that is if they always have two different stocks of the same product for the separate branches).
 
The CS isn't too hot overall but if they keep the policy of skipping seasons, I think BF is still a worthwhile subscription.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 26, 2012)

Part of the dermstore order that they told me was cancelled came in the mail today?  I don't have a charge on my card though.  I sort of dread calling to figure this out.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 26, 2012)

Okay, I've looked to see if this has been covered and I can't find anything, so I apologize in advance if it has.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I placed my order March 13th with the BFBLOG code for a $19.99 first time order.  They charged my card $49.99.  It was a huge hassle, but luckily, I had taken a screenshot of it showing that my account was supposed to be charged $19.99 and emailed them about it a few times and they eventually emailed back that my card would be credited $30.  I did get the email that said, "Pick your items by the 27th or we'll pick for you!" and tried to pick items for the Spring season and it just shows what I've already ordered.  It won't let me pick new items, the screen to pick items doesn't even come up anywhere, I can't find it.  I actually wanted to pick 8 more items and use the other MakeUpTalk code that Annette so sweetly got for us all.  But it won't let me.  I suppose my March 13th order was considered a "Spring" order and not a "Winter" order?  Then why would they send me the pick 8 now email?  I really don't want them to send me 8 random products and charge me the full $49.99 for it.  I have an email in to customer service but have yet to hear back from them.  Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Annelle (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have an email in to customer service but have yet to hear back from them.  Anyone have any advice?



I'd suggest calling them.  It's usually really quick for them to just check your account to make sure that you're not on the list of folks who still need to choose their box. (and it's a lot nicer to get feedback in a couple minutes instead of waiting for an e-mail response since you know for a fact there's someone on the other line right while you explain your situation)


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 26, 2012)

I called to skip and was on hold maybe 3 minutes, they told me I didnt need to skip since I wasnt a subscriber. Cool with me. I will check out the Summer products though and may sign up then.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 26, 2012)

Can you get a box without being a subscriber? I just realized I never called to hold off for this season but I never actually got an email about this season... I wonder if i am not considered a subscriber? I did the $30 off promo last month. Any thoughts?


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can you get a box without being a subscriber?
> 
> I just realized I never called to hold off for this season but I never actually got an email about this season... I wonder if i am not considered a subscriber? I did the $30 off promo last month.
> ...


For some reason, I think if you used the BFBLOG promo code, they don't consider you a "real" subscriber. I was told that I wouldn't be charged $49.99 even if I don't call to skip for that very reason:

"You aren't actually subscribed to BeautyFix which means that if you do not choose a spring kit selection within 10 days of the 15th a kit won't be automatically generated.  You should be free to choose a spring kit at your leisure."


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 27, 2012)

That makes sense! I used that code for my first box, never got an email saying it was time to select my spring box, and had to call customer service just to be allowed to do so. I think the promo code made us show up as unofficial subscribers somehow. Whatever, though...for the prices I'm getting, I'll actually take the hassle! I love what I got both times   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason, I think if you used the BFBLOG promo code, they don't consider you a "real" subscriber. I was told that I wouldn't be charged $49.99 even if I don't call to skip for that very reason:
> 
> "You aren't actually subscribed to BeautyFix which means that if you do not choose a spring kit selection within 10 days of the 15th a kit won't be automatically generated.  You should be free to choose a spring kit at your leisure."


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 27, 2012)

> For some reason, I think if you used the BFBLOG promo code, they don't consider you a "real" subscriber. I was told that I wouldn't be charged $49.99 even if I don't call to skip for that very reason:
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


 Thanks! I should have more available funds in a few weeks plus I want to hear what people think of the Becca primer.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I should have more available funds in a few weeks plus I want to hear what people think of the Becca primer.



I loved the finish that the primer gave me, but I still got very oily. I would still use it though.


----------



## Wida (Mar 27, 2012)

I got the Becca Primer and I got super oily within just a couple of hours with it.  It didn't break me out, but I wouldn't buy again.  I need help with oil control, not something that makes it worse.
 



> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! I should have more available funds in a few weeks plus I want to hear what people think of the Becca primer.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 27, 2012)

How does everyone feel about the Larocca primer though? Im not too sure about it. It feels great, but its pretty thick! Im not sure if its helping my makeup stay on any longer or better. I also have been using the skindinavia spray and im telling you--within a few hours i start to feel like my skin is getting oily as well. maybe its just me??


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 27, 2012)

I love it BUT I'm using it after I apply Dr. Brandt's Mattifying lotion otherwise it feels a wee bit greasy. I'm going to be sad when I'm out of my Dr. Brandt sample.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh my holy moly. Looks like I'm going to be getting another almost empty box -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol I can't believe it.

I want to love BF so badly but I just don't seem to have luck with it. I emailed and called to straighten out my order. I replaced the LaRocca primer w/ a Lisa Hoffman serum.

I noticed that on the invoice-type email they sent me, the product I was receiving was listed as the serum, and not an entire box. I thought that was weird so I sent an email yesterday. Today the tracking code started working and I saw that the weight of the box was 0.6---. (Looking back at the tracking number on the first box I got w/ nothing but a wrong makeup bag, that also weighed 0.6--- I was just so excited I didn't notice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

It was a shipping problem and the CS was nice in fixing it for me. The whole call lasted about 15 mins, so not bad but dang. Maybe we weren't meant to be, BeautyFix. lol


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 27, 2012)

> I love it BUT I'm using it after I apply Dr. Brandt's Mattifying lotion otherwise it feels a wee bit greasy. I'm going to be sad when I'm out of my Dr. Brandt sample.


 I loooove his Crease Release, did you ever get that in a test tube?


----------



## Annelle (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my holy moly. Looks like I'm going to be getting another almost empty box -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol I can't believe it.


Have you not received an actual box yet??  Had you PM/e-mailed me your info to send to the BeautyFix higher ups?  If not, please do, and include your full story so I can forward it onto them!


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you not received an actual box yet??  Had you PM/e-mailed me your info to send to the BeautyFix higher ups?  If not, please do, and include your full story so I can forward it onto them!


nope I have not received a box yet. I haven't PMed you either, but at the time I didn't have a big issue w/ the code or CS. thanks a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, but the CS rep told me she'd send my order up to a supervisor (b/c apparently it's not a problem CS can handle) so I think I should be receiving the box with 1 item in a few days and a box w/ the rest of the items a few days later! hopefully it's smooth sailing from here on out.


----------



## katelynbby (Apr 3, 2012)

I used the BFBLOG code to get my box for 19.99, and was charged.  Today I got a new confirmation email and was charged an additional 49.99!!!  WHAT THE F***.  No, I am seriously enraged over this.  As soon as this is fixed and my money is returned and my box in hand, I will be canceling, makeuptalk discount for the next season or no.  Good thing I just got paid, because with my income (college student working her way via fast food) this would have overdrawn my account and cost me an additional 30 dollars and possibly bounced other, more important charges.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh I'd be pissed and would tell them - if it happened to me - to not only refund the money but also any bank fees as a result of their mess up.


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 3, 2012)

They should offer a free box after screwing up that badly...


----------



## katelynbby (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm going to go ahead and call them, though I am loathe to.  I hate calling customer service.  It's such a crapshoot whether I'll talk to someone nice and helpful, and automated menu that takes me in circles from person who cannot help to person who cannot help, to a customer service rep who flat out talks down to me.  &gt;.&gt;  All while using a prepaid cellphone, meaning hold times costs me money.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 3, 2012)

Oooooh...when I had to call BeautyFix I was on hold for about 15 minutes before I got to a person. Good luck!


----------



## katelynbby (Apr 3, 2012)

Just got an email response to my complaint stating they would refund 30.00.  No.  Nononono.  They got a very....terse.... response back.  At this point, as I informed them, the 49.99 they took from me is considered by me to be STOLEN.  The response felt like a cookie-cutter email sent out to address the recent issue they have had with the discount codes, and not an actual response to my problem.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 3, 2012)

I had really rude CS there, too. Annelle our mod is gathering names and such so she can let the higher ups know how we have been treated. I didn't get my CS rep's name, but if you did, tell Annelle!

You got charged $49 PLUS the $19.99?


----------



## FireNRice (Apr 3, 2012)

They incorrectly charged me last season and this season and when I emailed them, I got the same response both times.  It definitely is just a cookie cutter response they send out each time.


----------



## Jennabean (Apr 3, 2012)

I got my first box, which I am very pleased with, but was also charged 49.99 instead of 19.99.  At one point I had charges pending on my card for both 19.99 and 49.99 but only the 49.99 one went through.  I got the email saying my credit of $30 is being refunded and that the refund might take 2-4 weeks to process.


----------



## katelynbby (Apr 3, 2012)

The rep who sent me the cookie-cutter email was Ciara S, although I have not talked with her on the phone and she has not yet responded to my second email.


----------



## Magdalijena (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi guys

I just joined beautyfix and I'm super excited about it, I just hope there's gonna be no problem with my order, I'm very sad to read all of Yours troubles with this subscription


----------



## katelynbby (Apr 4, 2012)

Here's what has happened thus far. I order my box using the BFBLOG code for 30.00 off, and am charged the same day for the proper, expected amount of 19.99.  A few days later I check my account online and see an additional pending beautyfix transaction for 49.99 and have received a second confirmation email for this order I never actually made.  So, I use their "Contact Us" form to file a complaint, including my order ID numbers, which stated:



> I was charged twice for my beautyfix box. I used the coupon code BEBLOG and was charged 19.99 for a box on April 1st, then today I received an additional confirmation email with shipping notice, and checked out my bank account and sure enough, I had been charged an /additional/ 49.99. My order ID for my first (and only) purchase was 13569506. The ID number for the second box, which I never made and DO NOT want, is 13569506. Please refund my 49.99 dollars immediately and cancel the second box. This is not a small amount of money and I am extremely upset.


  I received this email in response:



> Dear Katelyn,
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting Beautyfix.
> ...


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used the BFBLOG code to get my box for 19.99, and was charged.  Today I got a new confirmation email and was charged an additional 49.99!!!  WHAT THE F***.  No, I am seriously enraged over this.  As soon as this is fixed and my money is returned and my box in hand, I will be canceling, makeuptalk discount for the next season or no.  Good thing I just got paid, because with my income (college student working her way via fast food) this would have overdrawn my account and cost me an additional 30 dollars and possibly bounced other, more important charges.


 Wow, I am so sorry they messed everything up. What if something like a rent check had bounced? They should refund all of your money. Weird, I had great customer service from them. Ashley was the lady I talked to and she was super helpful. I had referred a bunch of people without realizing that they had discontinued their referral program, which they didn't give me any notice of doing. So they gave me credits for my friends that they could verify made purchases. Jason was a little snippy in his e-mail, but nothing crazy.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 4, 2012)

She didn't read the email. She just assumed it was the usual code not working issues.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 4, 2012)

The order id numbers you keep talking about are the same number. Are you sure you were charged twice? Because this same thing happened to me but I was in reality only charged once, at 49.99 and was refunded $30. I would check your account to be sure.


----------



## katelynbby (Apr 4, 2012)

Got two responses:



> Dear [SIZE=10pt]Katelyn,[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting DermStore the #1 online destination for skin care and beauty.
> ...


 At first this response felt a bit condescending -nothing was said in her first email about the pending 19.99 charge eventually being dropped or why the error happened in the first place, and nothing on my bank account had changed at all -I would think most people would assume my complaint was being glossed over or misinterpreted. Yup.  I was just supposed to assume the 19.99 charge would be canceled or not go through without ever being told such.  It was silly of me to assume a pending transaction may actually go through.  Still, problemo solved, which makes me happy.  Also this was all text, so I can't say for sure if this response was a bit intentionally condescending or not. 

I also got this response from a separate person, which explains why both transactions had the same order number.



> Dear Katelyn,
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for the confusion, please allow me to clear it up.  This situation has happened before and I know that what I am telling you is what has and will actually happen.  You were not charged $19.99, your account was authorized for $19.99 which creates a temporary pending charge on your account's available balance.  That will drop off on it's own.  For some reason your discount code dropped off of the order causing the "capture" amount to be the full price of $49.99.  It looks like two charges but it is in fact not, I assure you.  The $49.99 charge is the one that will remain on your account whereas the $19.99 will disappear as though it never existed.  That is why you are being refunded $30 worth of the actual $49.99 charge.
> ...


----------



## Annelle (Apr 4, 2012)

coming from a third party who isn't emotionally attached to your issue, I don't think that Ciara's response sounded condescending. (I agree that the first response could have sounded very cookie cutter though.)  It looks like she just apologized and tried to explain what happened in more of a matter of fact tone.  (Then the last paragraph, and first sentence for that matter, go back to sounding cookie cutter again -- which always ends up feeling more robotic and cold since cookie cutter is such the opposite of personal)

Jason's response sounded much more personable, like he was a person speaking to you, another person.

Places do the pending charge thing all the time though.  Major example -- restaurants.  They'll "charge" your card for the price of your dinner when they swipe your card before you sign your receipt, but that charge is actually only pending until they add in the amount you tip -- you don't get charged twice for when they run your card the second time, but depending on how fast the restaurant is, you'll end up seeing the actual price of the meal show up as a pending charge until the meal + tip price actually gets charged to your credit card later.

The issues I've had with BeautyFix so far is them running out of product after I've ordered it and making me either replace the item or just not shipping the items out to me.  (I ordered my box, got my confirmation, then was told that LaRocca was out, needed to make a replacement order, then needed to call back to confirm the replacement order, received my box missing other items that were sold out during the mean time, and now I'm still waiting for them to send me the replacements for those.)  ....buuuut I haven't had any billing problems with them yet.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

Quote: This situation has happened before and I know that what I am telling you is what has and will actually happen.

This sentence rubs me the wrong way, I see why you didn't like her email.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 29, 2012)

I got my box today. The time from when I placed the order to when I received the box was a matter of mere days. It wasnt like the white boxes that says Beauty Fix like ive seen in pictures and youtube reviews. It was a plain brown narrow flat box. I was pleasantly pleased with everything in it except the 3lab M cream sample. That was another story. The jar that I got of the M cream not only had barely a pea size in it but the rim of the jar was chipped in a couple spots and there was little pieces of glass in the jar. I am so glad I noticed it and didn't try the cream. I emailed cs and will probably call on Monday as well. I hope that this was an isolated incident and no one else gets a jat like that. Everything else is fantastic. Ive got a question that maybe someone can answer for me. Does anyone know if they limit the subscriptions to one per household? My daughter would like to get a subscription and she is living at home for a while and doesn't want to wait until she moves. She would also like to use the code. Also how long does it take to get the gift card for answering the surveys on the products? Is it sent in an email? I have some stuff I want to order but I want to use the $25 off $50 which is how much my order is at the moment.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't think the gift card takes long at all, I reviewed some products and I believe they sent it to my email right away


----------



## beautyfool (Apr 30, 2012)

The only bad thing about the gift card is that you only get it once - not one per quarter (per box). I was a bit disappointed in that because its a really awesome promotion.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 30, 2012)

If anyone has a dermstore coupon they will not be using, would you please consider messaging me the code?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelaelle (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a Dermstore code that expires tomorrow for $25 off $50 or more, if anyone wants it. I thought I'd buy something, but I have so much stuff between all the sub services and too frequent trips to Sephora.

CODE TAKEN!


----------



## Snow24 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennabean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first box, which I am very pleased with, but was also charged 49.99 instead of 19.99.  At one point I had charges pending on my card for both 19.99 and 49.99 but only the 49.99 one went through.  I got the email saying my credit of $30 is being refunded and that the refund might take 2-4 weeks to process.


I had this exact same experience happen this week. What was your final outcome? Did it really take 2-4 weeks for a refund?


----------



## TallCoolTexan (May 15, 2012)

I don't mean to hijack the thread with the disputed charges to BeautyFix/ DermStore, but I've gotten one shipment from BF,and liked it.. When I go back to their website to perhaps place a new order, I am seeing many of the same products I bought.

How often are you all ordering from BF? And it is $50.00. I feel that I got my money's worth, but $50 is a lot for travel sizes and one full sized product.. Is the discount code listed valid for all, and is it working for most people?

Thanks!!
Lilly


----------



## dreamsniper1 (May 17, 2012)

This was my first time trying Beauty Fix and I have to say that I am a huge fan now!!!  All of the items I received except for one was full sized!  I was able to use the code "bfblog" and got my first box for 19.99 instead of 49.99.  I have to say I was a little nervous but realized that I received well over 250 dollars worth of merchandise that I might not have ever bought otherwise!  I have no problem with spending the full 50 bucks next time now that I know what great products I will receive!!


----------



## Annelle (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't mean to hijack the thread with the disputed charges to BeautyFix/ DermStore, but I've gotten one shipment from BF,and liked it.. When I go back to their website to perhaps place a new order, I am seeing many of the same products I bought.
> 
> ...


You typically just get a single shipment per season.  You'll get an e-mail when they have the new shipments almost ready, and then another e-mail when it's time to make your new order.  They're still currently in the Spring season, so there won't be any new items until the Summer Box is ready.


----------



## Caryatid (May 18, 2012)

Any idea when summer will be out?


----------



## zadidoll (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any idea when summer will be out?


 3rd quarter which starts in July.

1st quarter - January, February March (winter)

2nd quarter - April, May, June (spring)

3rd quarter - July, August, September (summer)

4th quarter - October, November, December (fall)


----------



## AsianGirl (May 18, 2012)

I really don't like how Dermstore just cancels orders for items that are Back-ordered or out of stock. I've place TWO orders with them already, and both shows items in-stock at time of purchase, only to never arrive and the orders gets CANCELED with no notification to me after a few weeks and me wondering where my stuff is. Since I used coupons for my orders, and those orders took so long to never arrive and to get cancelled, the codes I used have expired and I'm not able to use them again. Cancelling orders for items not in stock is annoying. Not giving a Cancellation Notification is just plain unprofessional.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 3rd quarter which starts in July.
> ...


 Hopefully their new items for Summer will be awesome, because I've gotten pretty much everything I want out of their current selection :/


----------



## Annelle (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully their new items for Summer will be awesome, because I've gotten pretty much everything I want out of their current selection :/


The summer box will pretty much include their current stock (whatever they still have in stock) plus 8-12 new items to choose from.  It's easy to skip if you can't find 8 items to choose for the full price, but you have to call in and request to skip that season.  You'll just get another e-mail when the following season shows up.

(and if you call in to skip, and change your mind, you can make an order anyway and they'll process the order like normal.)


----------



## teegardenbr (May 19, 2012)

_Hey ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm pretty happy right now! I did the two reviews to receive the $25 off $50 promo code, and then got items from their "$10 Blowout Sale"... Awesome deal! Here's what I got..._

_
















_

_I needed new brushes, so to me that was worth it even though they are not as high priced as some of the other items. Plus you get two free magazine subscriptions. Although, I can't say I really care about the magazines, I'm a sucker for free things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just thought I'd let people know to check it out! &lt;3_


----------



## Roni917 (May 19, 2012)

I DONT SEE A BLOWOUT SALE, WHERE IS IT ON THE SITE?


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roni917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I DONT SEE A BLOWOUT SALE, WHERE IS IT ON THE SITE?


 http://www.dermstore.com/long_Blowout+Boutique_501933.htm

Roni, here is the link!


----------



## Tweedy144 (May 19, 2012)

> _Hey ladies! _  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_ I'm pretty happy right now! I did the two reviews to receive the $25 off $50 promo code, and then got items from their "$10 Blowout Sale"... Awesome deal! Here's what I got..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can send in for a rebate if you don't want the magazine.


----------



## teegardenbr (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roni917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I DONT SEE A BLOWOUT SALE, WHERE IS IT ON THE SITE?


 _**Sorry if this is a repeat post. This site likes to be a pain in the a** and "hold my posts for moderation." B*****s._

_Sorry for not being clear. I get too excited about shopping sometimes. lol_

_Ok, so if you are a BeautyFix subscriber, do your two reviews of products you received in your box._

_Then you will receive a coupon code for $25 off $50._

_Then go to...http://www.dermstore.com/list_501933.htm... and pick out 5 items from their $10 deals._

_Apply coupon code at checkout_

_And voila...5 products of your choice, a Better Homes subscription (2 years I think), a More subscription (1 year I think) all for $25! Oh, and free shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## teegardenbr (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tweedy144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can send in for a rebate if you don't want the magazine.


 _I like your thinking! Do you think they would give me a rebate on a magazine that was free? Worth a try!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## Tweedy144 (May 20, 2012)

Somewhere on Dermstore is says you can get a 20.00 rebate if you don't want the mag. There is a link to print the form, just fill it out and mail it in.


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> _**Sorry if this is a repeat post. This site likes to be a pain in the a** and "hold my posts for moderation." B*****s._
> ...


 Thanks!  I had completely forgotten to do my 2 reviews.  I ended up getting Redpoint Blush Shaping Brush, iQ Derma Life Without Wrinkles Day Cream (SPF 25), Kronos Liquid Theory 2-in-1 Conditioning Spray, RestorEyes Firming Eye Cream, and iQ Derma Cell Defense Antioxidant Serum + the two magazine subscriptions.  All for $25!


----------



## Annelle (May 22, 2012)

teegardenbr, I just wanted to point out that by making 5 duplicate posts in a row, it just makes your account look more like it's a spam bot that repeats the same posts over and over again, instead of working in your favor.  If your posts are being held for moderation (likely because your account is new and it doesn't know you yet), please allow a moderator to check and approve it, instead of making the system believe that you're just flooding our threads!  Once our moderators tell the system that your posts are okay, it'll lighten up on your posts. (if it's been a while, you're welcome to message a moderator and ask for them to check on your post for you and they can clear your post and make it show up for you)

I noticed that not only did our system catch your 5 posts for the repeats, but they were also confirmed for deletion by a moderator as being duplicate posts.  (As they should be, because we don't need 5 posts in a row of the exact same post!)

I hope you understand.


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2012)

For more information on what Annelle posted.


Frequently asked questions: Makeup Talk How Do I...? 
FAQ


----------



## Beth Newbauer (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really don't like how Dermstore just cancels orders for items that are Back-ordered or out of stock.
> 
> I've place TWO orders with them already, and both shows items in-stock at time of purchase, only to never arrive and the orders gets CANCELED with no notification to me after a few weeks and me wondering where my stuff is.
> ...


Hello- I would try giving them a call at 1-800-213-3376 as they should be able to place a new order, honor the promo code and explain the situation regarding their back order process. This has happened in the past and it has been resolved rather quickly via the customer service department.


----------



## Beth Newbauer (May 23, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AsianGirl (May 23, 2012)

^^ Thanks I'll give that a go once I comb through the old orders and see if I still want those items.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 29, 2012)

Has anyone sent the little slip on Dermstore for getting rebates for the magazine subscriptions along w/ a proof of purchase and have received the rebate? I'd like to know about how long I can expect to wait for it to come in the mail. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nfig (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like the new items have been added.  I see several things I'd like to try out this time!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like the new items have been added.  I see several things I'd like to try out this time!


 ooh, i might get this again after all. anyone know when the new season starts and how long you have to make selections?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 5, 2012)

Does the bfblog code still work?


----------



## seap3 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the bfblog code still work?


 It worked for me a few weeks ago with no troubles.


----------



## dd62 (Jun 5, 2012)

Last month was my first time with Beauty Fix. If I cancel it so I am not automatically charged, can I still sign up again in Summer? TIA


----------



## Souly (Jun 5, 2012)

oooh, drooling over the new products!


----------



## Brenda Barrett (Jun 5, 2012)

hummm I cant get my beautyfix order to go through. do you have to wait until they "open" even though the products are listed? Or does it just have to be 3 months to the day of last seasons order? Anybody know? THANKS YALL!!


----------



## seap3 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Brenda Barrett* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hummm I cant get my beautyfix order to go through. do you have to wait until they "open" even though the products are listed? Or does it just have to be 3 months to the day of last seasons order? Anybody know? THANKS YALL!!


 I had trouble signing up when I tried to use Chrome.  It kept going back to the product selection page.  When I used Explorer it worked fine.  Maybe try using a different browser?


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 5, 2012)

It wouldn't let me sign up. It just kept refreshing the selection page. After Chrome, I tried going through internet explorer with no success...



> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had trouble signing up when I tried to use Chrome.  It kept going back to the product selection page.  When I used Explorer it worked fine.  Maybe try using a different browser?


 


> Originally Posted by *Brenda Barrett* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hummm I cant get my beautyfix order to go through. do you have to wait until they "open" even though the products are listed? Or does it just have to be 3 months to the day of last seasons order? Anybody know? THANKS YALL!!


----------



## Brenda Barrett (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It wouldn't let me sign up. It just kept refreshing the selection page. After Chrome, I tried going through internet explorer with no success...


 Same here with no luck :-( ho-humm


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Jun 5, 2012)

Has anyone sent the little slip on Dermstore for getting rebates for the magazine subscriptions along w/ a proof of purchase and have received the rebate? I'd like to know about how long I can expect to wait for it to come in the mail. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

Usually with rebates - I'm talking about other companies as I have not done a rebate with the Dermstore - it takes four to eight weeks to get a rebate check.


----------



## xiehan (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It wouldn't let me sign up. It just kept refreshing the selection page. After Chrome, I tried going through internet explorer with no success...


 Same here! I got SO excited about this service after seeing this thread and the selections. I just signed up for BeautyArmy last week but I feel like this makes me a lot less excited about BA because I'm so much more impressed by the selection offered by Beautyfix.

But... I've tried 2 different computers (both PCs) and 3 different browsers on each (Chrome, Firefox, IE), but still no success. At one point I actually did make it past the product selection page to an account creation page, but submitting that just took me to a log-in page. Once I logged in, I had to go through the product selection again to make it to the order page, but the same thing happens... it just refreshes the product page over and over. I can never make it to billing.

This is really frustrating because I was SO excited about this, I even started writing an e-mail to my girlfriends raving about it and encouraging them to go sign up. But I can't recommend a website that's unusable, especially since all of us happen to work as web developers or UX designers...

Has this been a problem in the past? Has anyone actually made it past the product selection page?


----------



## seap3 (Jun 5, 2012)

That's too bad that everyone is having trouble.  And here I thought I had found the solution when It worked to switch browsers.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It did take me 2 days though.  Maybe try again tomorrow?


----------



## xiehan (Jun 6, 2012)

Tried again today, still no luck. The samples I picked out are now showing up on my account page, but there's still no way to finalize the order without going through the product selection page and getting stuck in the same loophole.

LOL I've never been so eager for someone to take my money and upset that their website won't let me give it to them. :laughs:

Has anybody else who's been having issues contacted their CS? I'm hoping if we send them enough e-mails, they'll fix it soon...


----------



## Souly (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been trying since last night. No go. I commented on their fb last night, no response. I just sent them a email through fb. Will let you know if they respond.

I want the stila powder! Its a brand new product &amp; it retails $34. The murad set has 2 full size products in it. I hope I can order soon!


----------



## xiehan (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want the stila powder! Its a brand new product &amp; it retails $34. The murad set has 2 full size products in it. I hope I can order soon!


 Same here! I selected both of those too and am really excited to try them. And almost all of the nail polishes and nail stuff; I'm such a nail fiend.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been trying since last night. No go. I commented on their fb last night, no response. I just sent them a email through fb. Will let you know if they respond.
> 
> I want the stila powder! Its a brand new product &amp; it retails $34. The murad set has 2 full size products in it. I hope I can order soon!


 The stila powder is convincing me to join beauty fix again!


----------



## Souly (Jun 6, 2012)

I want the lotion too, retails for $36. I wish they would respond but I will try to be patient


----------



## mega789 (Jun 6, 2012)

I got a friend to sign up yesterday and found out that Beautyfix does not give credit anymore for referrals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Boohoo! The link is gone now and I called and they said they don't offer it anymore.

Also, anyone have any promo codes for this season?

I'm not sure I can justify spending $50 now...


----------



## mega789 (Jun 6, 2012)

I posted a solution before on another beautyfix thread regarding the Beautyfix website and having issues because I had the same problem last time:

Here is the fix &amp; hope this helps (it's from the beauty fix technical support facebook)

http://www.facebook.com/BeautyFix?sk=app_6009294086

Here it is copied from the page:

Here is a guide of some common errors that will help you with processing your order should you encounter any issues.1. If you are having issues picking your products or checking out, we suggest logging out here and then logging back in with a new browser.2. For the optimal experience, we suggest using IE8.3. Javascript must be enabled.4. For any other questions or issues, please contact our CustomerService, and they will help process your order.


----------



## xiehan (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted a solution before on another beautyfix thread regarding the Beautyfix website and having issues because I had the same problem last time:


 Wait, so this has been an issue for ... months(?) ... and they still haven't done anything about it? Do they just not want our money?

Seriously, they should hire a decent web developer. (Hey, I'm available! 




 )

Quote: Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

1. If you are having issues picking your products or checking out, we suggest logging out here and then logging back in with a new browser.2. For the optimal experience, we suggest using IE8.3. Javascript must be enabled.4. For any other questions or issues, please contact our CustomerService, and they will help process your order.

 

Nope, still nada. I'd tried IE8/9 before and still wasn't having any more luck. I've now tried it on 3 different computers and it's still not going through.

(Also, who optimizes a website for IE? Again, they should hire a decent web developer.)


----------



## reepy (Jun 6, 2012)

I burst out laughing with this.  My thoughts precisely!



> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> (Also, who optimizes a website for IE? Again, they should hire a decent web developer.)


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 6, 2012)

What is this I-E-8 thing we're talking about? LOL Seriously thought, IE is not and has not been the best browser to use in years. Firefox uses more strict coding unlike IE which has always allowed for poor coding, no wonder their site doesn't work properly for everyone.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wait, so this has been an issue for ... months(?) ... and they still haven't done anything about it? Do they just not want our money?
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wait, so this has been an issue for ... months(?) ... and they still haven't done anything about it? Do they just not want our money?
> ...


 
I agree IE should be the one website it doesn't work on lol..Web developer here too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think they need us.

This actually worked for me, but it was last season. I haven't tried this season yet.

Hehe I'm available too.


----------



## Souly (Jun 6, 2012)

They are looking into it according to their fb.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jun 6, 2012)

As far as the rebates go, whatever month myglam sent our DermStore codes (I think march) I placed an order and received my two magazines with it. I received one of the mags in the mail about 2-3 weeks ago. I called them to cancel again and got my checks this Monday. I'm not seeing new products on beauty fix. I see no stila powder or anything new. Just me?


----------



## Souly (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As far as the rebates go, whatever month myglam sent our DermStore codes (I think march) I placed an order and received my two magazines with it. I received one of the mags in the mail about 2-3 weeks ago. I called them to cancel again and got my checks this Monday.
> 
> I'm not seeing new products on beauty fix. I see no stila powder or anything new. Just me?


 Your not the only one. It looks like they are trying to fix whatever is going on.


----------



## xiehan (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your not the only one. It looks like they are trying to fix whatever is going on.


 Well, I'm glad they are trying. I finally got a response to the e-mail I'd sent to CS. They just told me to call them during business hours. Problem is I don't have a working phone right now (cell phone is being weird and I don't have a landline) so that's actually not really an option for me. Hope they can just fix their site.


----------



## xiehan (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not seeing new products on beauty fix. I see no stila powder or anything new. Just me?


 Seems like a bunch of them disappeared since this morning. Kind of a bummer since several of the items I was most excited about (the Stila powder, the Murad duo, the Nailtiques 4-piece nail treatment kit) are gone now. I'm not as excited with those gone, so I hope they return!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder if this was an accidental preview of the new stuff since when I was poking around on their Facebook they had said that their new quarter is starting on June 15th, yet the new products appeared on June 5th. I hope that's it, and that the other stuff does come back.


----------



## reepy (Jun 7, 2012)

It's just the glitch.  The products up there now were from last season.  When they fix the bugs, new products will be back.  It worked for a split second last night but then down again.


----------



## page5 (Jun 7, 2012)

I was wondering what products everyone loved or did not love from last quarter.

I tried the Jonathon Product hair spray. Liked it but the nozzle is starting to fail and spraying funky. Tried running it under hot water but did not help. The can is still more than half full too. I'm going to have my husband look at it and see if he can get it to work right.

I also tried the Chella mask - liked it a lot.

Did anyone try the Nailtiques? I would like to strengthen my nails a little.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 7, 2012)

I like the LaRocca primer HOWEVER it's not a normal primer and when used with foundation my skin felt slippery. It worked better on it's own as a moisturizer on the days I didn't wear foundation. At $90 a bottle I'll be passing once I'm done with my two bottles from Winter 2011 and Spring 2012.


----------



## reepy (Jun 7, 2012)

I loved the Larocca.  I use Nailtiques and it really helps!  I, too, loved the Chella Masque.  Even though there was the discrepancy of size for the Perricone cleanser, I am a big fan.  Love the Skindanavia spray too.  And finally, love the Alpha-Hydrox.  I always pick stuff that I (hope) to actually love and use regardless of the cost.  The Alpha-Hydrox is cheap, but worth more to me than things that retail for a high amount but that just sit there.


----------



## xiehan (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's just the glitch.  The products up there now were from last season.  When they fix the bugs, new products will be back.  It worked for a split second last night but then down again.


 Ah yes, got it. The new products (including the Stila powder and the Murad) are listed in their "Season 15 Sneak Peek":

http://www.dermstore.com/list_Beautyfix+Season+15+Sneak+Peek+Boutique_501637.htm


----------



## SarahElizSS (Jun 7, 2012)

Does anyone know if any of the discount codes are going to be good on the new season?


----------



## Annelle (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone try the Nailtiques? I would like to strengthen my nails a little.


 I actually own Nailtiques (Formula 2 and 2 Plus).  A friend of mine gave me a mini-sample of Formula 2 a couple years ago (1/8 oz), and it actually does seem to help if I use it, so I went out and bought 2 Plus afterwords. (It's expensive! at least for a nail product, I think it was like $10 for a half sized bottle. -- 1/4 oz...normal polish bottles are around 1/2oz size)  I've been lazy lately and use it as a base coat instead of a daily coat of plain nails (which means that I only have one coat applied a week), but if my nails get really bad and I start feeling okay about having plain nails, using them daily like the directions suggest actually does help out my nails.

My nails peel really really bad (like the top few layers will peel off at least the top half of my nails, so deep that I get scared that one of these days it'll just peel down to blood), and most nail strengtheners, etc, only seem to have a coat for a day then peel like normal like always for me.  The Nailtiques is one of the only products I've ever tried that makes a visible difference for my nails.

I don't know what size is in the BeautyFix one, but if it's the 1/8 oz, just realize it's going to be a realllly teeny bottle (like one of those tiny teaser bottles you might find in the tweens section at walmart or something).  Plenty of product to test it out, but not a bottle that will last you forever (like most of my polishes lol) -- I got down to the bottom of the 1/8oz bottle enough to where it got difficult to get enough product on the brush to apply easily, in a few months I think? But that was also a lot of daily uses too.


----------



## xiehan (Jun 7, 2012)

BeautyFix just tweeted/posted on Facebook that they resolved their website issues. The new items aren't back, though... I assume those weren't meant to show up until June 15th. I guess I'll be anxiously waiting for that.

If anyone does try to put an order in now, though, let us know if it actually works? I admit I don't have much faith in their tech staff so I wonder if anything really is resolved. It would suck to have to go through all this again on June 15th.


----------



## beautyfool (Jun 7, 2012)

I've been using te nailtiques formula 2 as a base coat and it really helps my polish last. I know that's not what it's meant for but I hate not having polish on.


----------



## beautyfool (Jun 7, 2012)

> Does anyone know if any of the discount codes are going to be good on the new season?


 I am interested in this answer as well.


----------



## LahDiDah (Jun 8, 2012)

So I was wondering if anyone picked the Global Goddess i-Divine Eye Color?






I ended up choosing that &amp; wound up getting a box of three eyeshadows. I don't know if I lucked out or if that was just standard with that choice. I really like this shade (Kumaon) &amp; I think it could be used a a bronzer for me as well (I'm a MUFE 153).


----------



## reepy (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LahDiDah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone picked the Global Goddess i-Divine Eye Color?
> 
> ...


 I did order that shade but I didn't get three.  You definitely lucked out!  It's really pretty on.


----------



## juk723 (Jun 9, 2012)

I ordered on Thursday, 6/7 and received my box yesterday. Super fast USPS shipping w/Tracking.

Here's what I got! Very very pleased!


----------



## harwell (Jun 9, 2012)

I cannot figure out why i am not able to choose my item yet. It still is showing my items from last quarter. Any suggestions?


----------



## channelzero (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *harwell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I cannot figure out why i am not able to choose my item yet. It still is showing my items from last quarter. Any suggestions?


 They have said on their facebook wall that the new products showing were a glitch, and will be live around the 15th.


----------



## channelzero (Jun 9, 2012)

Can you comment on how strongly the Eminence lotion smells? I'm interested, but I'm curious how strong the scent is--I like more subtle lotions.



> Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered on Thursday, 6/7 and received my box yesterday. Super fast USPS shipping w/Tracking.
> 
> Here's what I got! Very very pleased!


----------



## Souly (Jun 9, 2012)

I just tried to place a order by phone - you can order the new products by doing this. BFBLOG didn't work for me but I've used it before. If you want to try that code, I suggest placing your order by phone so they can cancel right then if its $49.99 &amp; you don't want to pay that much. You don't want to wait (happened before) or it will be too late to cancel. While its worth $49.99, I'm going to sit this one out. I really just wanted the stila powder so I ordered that from beauty bar &amp; got $15 off using bbsocietymay.

The new products will be online again on June 15th.

Juk - thats a awesome box!


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 9, 2012)

Who did you call? I got a magazine too and I don't want it. I already have a free sub for better homes and gardens.



> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As far as the rebates go, whatever month myglam sent our DermStore codes (I think march) I placed an order and received my two magazines with it. I received one of the mags in the mail about 2-3 weeks ago. I called them to cancel again and got my checks this Monday.
> I'm not seeing new products on beauty fix. I see no stila powder or anything new. Just me?


----------



## LahDiDah (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did order that shade but I didn't get three.  You definitely lucked out!  It's really pretty on.


 Well, I guess that's a win for me!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 9, 2012)

I want to subscribe to this so badly sometimes but I always feel weird about it! I already have about 4-5 months of skincare stockpiled, and don't need anything, but I WANT it! Which is probably why it makes me feel weirdly longing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DangimMEAN (Jun 9, 2012)

How was she able to order the new stuff???????? Last time Beautyfix screwed up and wouldn't let me order until I had to call in. By the time I could order everything I wanted was gone.  I'm really scared that's going to happen again. I REALLLLLY want the Stila powder. It's coming back on the 15th right? I will be soo upset if I miss it.


----------



## Souly (Jun 12, 2012)

New products up again. You know me...I caved





No problems w/ ordering. The older stuff goes quickly


----------



## LyndaV (Jun 12, 2012)

I just ordered and the BFMKUP code didn't work for me.  I'm going to call them in the morning and see if they will apply it.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Who did you call? I got a magazine too and I don't want it. I already have a free sub for better homes and gardens.


 1-800-258-3350 that's the number to call!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jun 12, 2012)

Souly- so did you use the BFBLOG code?


----------



## nfig (Jun 12, 2012)

It let me order this morning, but my question is, does this count as the Summer Quarter or will I be charged again when the quarter opens up?


----------



## Wida (Jun 12, 2012)

It will count as Summer Quarter.  Last quarter, I ordered a week before Spring quarter officially started and it counted as Spring. 



> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It let me order this morning, but my question is, does this count as the Summer Quarter or will I be charged again when the quarter opens up?


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jun 12, 2012)

Yay! I'm so happy I was able to order online for the Summer season three days early. I really like BeautyFix and I'm surprised more people don't subscribe to it. The Stila powder alone is worth $34.00, and then you get all full size stuff, way worth it


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 12, 2012)

I got one in Shambala last season and I thought it was just awful eyeshadow. Mine is SUPER chalky and cheap feeling, like something from the dollar store.

The packaging is really cheap plastic as well. I was not impressed at all and wish I had picked something else.



> Originally Posted by *LahDiDah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone picked the Global Goddess i-Divine Eye Color?
> 
> ...


----------



## juk723 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you comment on how strongly the Eminence lotion smells? I'm interested, but I'm curious how strong the scent is--I like more subtle lotions.


 It's not too strong, IMO. It kinda smells more corn like than coconut to me 




. It dissolved very nicely into my skin. Hope that helps.


----------



## Antidentite (Jun 12, 2012)

I just used the bfblog code and it only charged my card $19.99.  Has anyone else used it?


----------



## LotteDa81 (Jun 12, 2012)

I just used the bfblog and was charged $19.99.Woohoo!


----------



## Snow24 (Jun 12, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* 



Does anyone know if any of the discount codes are going to be good on the new season?


> Originally Posted by *beautyfool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am interested in this answer as well.


 Any news on this? I know last season they had a special code for MUT members (now expired), will they being giving us a new one to use?


----------



## manuri (Jun 12, 2012)

This is really tempting me to subscribe! The boxes seem wonderful





Does anyone know the cancellation policy? I don't want to sign up and have a hard time cancelling at a later time..


----------



## mega789 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LotteDa81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just used the bfblog and was charged $19.99.Woohoo!


 
Is this your first time?


----------



## manuri (Jun 12, 2012)

I gave in... I researched a bit and it seems like you can cancel at any time. I just hope they wont give me a hard time doing so..

I used the code and it worked! I also got to choose my samples before signing up and on the order page after payment, it shows all the products that I have chosen. I can't wait to get the box! =D Now, I hope I can stop subscribing to any additional boxes... I just unsubscribed to SS.. this is definitely better than $15/mo for "deluxe" sample sizes that can be teeny tiny!

Beautyfix Summer 2012         $49.99
Discount
($30.00) -
SUBTOTAL
$19.99
S&amp;H
$0.00
Tax
$0.00
Total
$19.99
 
I dont know how to post pictures so I just copied and pasted =) in case anyone was wondering if the code still works
 
*edit: I used the BFBLOG code


----------



## LotteDa81 (Jun 12, 2012)

This is my first time with Beauty Fix.


----------



## LotteDa81 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your first time?


yes it is


----------



## Souly (Jun 12, 2012)

Code BFMKUP expired May 15th. Code BFBLOG only works on new accounts. I don't like that you don't know if the code works until after you get charged. I've had many issues w/ them &amp; its a pain to call. Still, its a good deal!


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 12, 2012)

so BFBLOG still works if you've never ordered before? I need a new moisturizer, and that usually costs me between $20-30, I might as well get some other goodies while I'm at it if I can.


----------



## Souly (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so BFBLOG still works if you've never ordered before? I need a new moisturizer, and that usually costs me between $20-30, I might as well get some other goodies while I'm at it if I can.


 Yes, it will work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiehan (Jun 13, 2012)

So during the SNAFU last week, I actually managed to create an account, I could just never get to the billing/ordering step. When I tried it with the existing account today (only tested in Chrome), I still got stuck in the same selection-page-reloading limbo.

However, I opened up IE (to be safe) and created a new account, and then it worked fine.

Code BFBLOG worked for me, too. Paid $19.99.

Also, in case anyone was wondering (like me): when you first go to input your name etc., the address it prompts you with is your shipping address. You won't have a chance to enter a different shipping address, but you can enter a different billing address. I wish they had clarified that on the first step.


----------



## SarahElizSS (Jun 13, 2012)

Just ordered my new kits for summer. i need to pay better attention because now I see that some items, ex. the Vichy and the Cranberry toner, are very small! Oh well. The overall value is so good that I can justify getting something I really want to try even if it isnt the biggest option available. I can't wait to get my boxes!!


----------



## Cylarne (Jun 13, 2012)

I just called to order, it was not working online no matter WHAT browser I used. The woman on the phone was very nice about it though, and applied the BGBLOG code for me so I got it for $20!

I got everything I wanted (including the Stila!) except one item: the *Kronos Krystal High Gloss Shine Spray*. I see that it's still listed on the site now, but I was told that it is currently *out of stock* so I had to choose something else. I hope that she was right, or else I'll be disappointed because that was the second item I chose, I REALLY wanted to try it.

Looking forward to getting my first BeautyFix box! $20 is an amazing price, and if next season has such good choices even the full $50 is still a steal.


----------



## Elara (Jun 13, 2012)

Are there any codes for people who have ordered before?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes. There is one specifically for us here at MUT and it's $20 off $49.99 making the final price of the box $29.99. I believe Annelle posted it in the main MUT section so I'll have to go dig that out.


----------



## SarahElizSS (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes. There is one specifically for us here at MUT and it's $20 off $49.99 making the final price of the box $29.99. I believe Annelle posted it in the main MUT section so I'll have to go dig that out.


  Dang it! I thought that one was expired so I didn't even try to use it!


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, it will work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Exxxxcellent ::tents fingers:: Now I just have to pick!


----------



## Souly (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes. There is one specifically for us here at MUT and it's $20 off $49.99 making the final price of the box $29.99. I believe Annelle posted it in the main MUT section so I'll have to go dig that out.


 I thought it expired May 15th? I could be mistaken.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes. There is one specifically for us here at MUT and it's $20 off $49.99 making the final price of the box $29.99. I believe Annelle posted it in the main MUT section so I'll have to go dig that out.


 
Yeah isn't that code for last time. We can't use it again right?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm not sure. Annelle would be better to ask that than I.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 13, 2012)

yes, as far as I'm aware, the code for the Spring 2012 box was supposed to expire in May.

BFBLOG is a special code for people who are getting their very first box from BeautyFix and should still continue to work for those trying to get their first box.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes, as far as I'm aware, the code for the Spring 2012 box was supposed to expire in May.
> 
> BFBLOG is a special code for people who are getting their very first box from BeautyFix and should still continue to work for those trying to get their first box.


 
Oh darn! Sill debating on whether or not I should cough up the full $50 for this season.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 13, 2012)

I did it using bfblog and it worked and this was my second box, however I paid full price the first time. I also got the email it shipped, and I know I said I hated them (lol) but for 19.99...the price of two birchboxes...I am getting: 

i Divine eye color (full price 18, on sale right now for 5)

kinerase photofacials night moisturizer (88, discontinued)

kinerase photofacials face wash (40)

becca cosmetics resurfacing primer (if this is full size 40, I don't remember though)

nailtiques moisturizer and formula kit (this is worth probably 25, idk and I'm lazy right now)

stila set and correct (34)

jane iredale just kissed lip plumper (if full size, 25)

murad eye lift perfector and primer (35 each)

And I'm too lazy to add it all up (darn it kickboxing) but that is over 300 dollars worth of stuff for 20 dollars. Which ok...did I need it? No, but I'll give the kinerase face wash to my mom probably and I guess I'm going to spend some time priming the heck out of my face lol.


----------



## Elara (Jun 14, 2012)

I called in my order since it wouldn't let me do it online and used the BFBLOG just fine.  This is my third box so it is worth a shot to try it anyway.


----------



## nfig (Jun 14, 2012)

Now I'm trying to order for my mom and it's not working...anyone else having trouble getting it to work?  With my own personal order, I could not get the BFBLOG code to work (it was my second box).


----------



## bluepearl (Jun 15, 2012)

Okay, it's June 15th (albeit only by 3 hours)! Shouldn't we be able to pick out and order this season's products now? It is not letting me.

At this point (this will be my third box), I am happy to pay the $50, as I'm getting awesome, happy use out of big full-size products. In case you need some help picking out your products this time around, here are my favorites from what is available now (I'm not listing my favorites that are no longer available; why be a tease? 




):

- _*Jonathan Product* Finish Control High Shine Flexible Hairspray. _This is a nice giant (10 oz.) can of my new "go to" hairspray. This season, I will likely also try their other items: the _Create Smooth Anti-Frizz Volume Serum_ and the _Create Motion_.

- _*Glytone* Acne Self-Foaming Cleanser_. Another huge-sized product, I am in LOVE with this cleanser (although note it's only appropriate for blemish-prone skin). It's a .5% salicylic acid (BHA) gel that magically foams up when you put it on your face! You apply it first as a mask for 5 minutes (I use warm water and steam my pores open first), and just lather up what's on your face as a cleanser, and you're done! Mask and cleanser in one. The BHA percentage isn't very high, but it is at a level that is shown to be effective (and higher levels _can_ be irritating), and I'm convinced that the leaving it on for 5 minutes makes it useful whereas putting BHA in a cleanser usually just means the BHA goes down the drain without having a chance to do anything. A new HG cleanser for me!

- _*Nick Chavez* Ultra Shine Honey-Peppermint Conditioner_. Despite the description, I do not find this conditioner "exceptionally moisturizing", which for me is actually good, because I have a very oily scalp with, fortunately, very healthy hair. So I was drawn into this by the "ultra shine" part, and I have to say it does not disappoint! The smell is also great, and - as I said - I actually consider it a plus that this is only a light conditioner, as heavy ones only weigh my hair down. It's also one of their full-sizers, coming in at a generous 8 oz. I'm going to try their _Amazon Hair Body Building Styling Clay_ (4 oz.) and the _Horsetail Lifting Spray_ this time around.

- _*Cures By Avance* Age Defyer Eye_. I am an ingredient hound, and - due to the necessity precipitated by my horrendously-behaving skin (acne, rosacea, oily beyond hope, sensitive &amp; allergy-prone) - I have become pretty knowledgeable about cosmetics ingredients. This eye cream is the best of what Beautyfix has available - the ingredients are safe, beneficial, and proven effective, and do not contain any irritants (as SO many beauty products do - essential oils / volatile plant oils, which always sound really nice, are the worst offenders) - and it does not disappoint. Caveat: if you are SO prone to pimples that you even get them around your eyes, be sure to use only a small amount / thin layer of this cream. Other than that, I love love love it! And a full 1/2 oz. is extremely generous for an eye cream!

- _*SpaRitual* Nail Lacquer_. A very nice-quality nail polish. The color "Enlightened" is gorgeous.

- _*Kinerase* Photofacial Cleanser_. This is a very gentle cleanser but it has a manual exfoliant; the scrubbiness of it however is very fine, so it's quite gentle on your skin (even sensitive skin like mine). And 2 oz. is quite generous for a Kinerase product! I will probably try the _Photofacials Night Moisturizer _this time around, too.

- _The bags!_ I have the quilted train case and the cylindrical ones so far, and they are both VERY well-constructed and roomy. Both are my most commonly used travel bags now. The cylindrical one is great for pencils and brushes!

Honorable mentions: These products were great, but they were clearly "deluxe sample" sizes, so not as good of a value as some of the other products.

- _*SkinMedica* Vitamin C and E Complex_. Again, ingredient-reading shows that this is a good quality antioxidant. It goes on smooth and light with no irritation (Vitamin C, even though a beneficial ingredient, can be irritating at very high concentrations).

- _*Becca Cosmetics* Resurfacing Primer_. A nice, silicone-based primer.

- _*Alterna* Bamboo Smooth Kendi Oil Dry Oil Mist_. This is luxe and yummy! It smells delicious, and just a little spritz makes your hair super shiny and soft.

I hope that helps people who may be new to Beautyfix or are just having trouble deciding this time around. But if anyone can report on whether or not they've been able to do their summer order - or not - and/or if they've read anything (gotten email, seen on Facebook, whatever) anything that might indicate when they're supposed to be open for ordering, that'd be awesome. Thanks!!

- Blue Pearl

_Edited to fix some formatting._


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 15, 2012)

Next season opens in July.

1st quarter: Jan, Feb, March

2nd quarter: April, May, June

3rd quarter: July, Aug, Sept

4th quarter: Oct, Nov, Dec


----------



## SarahElizSS (Jun 15, 2012)

My order for summer season is scheduled to be delivered today. I just picked items on Wednesday! How is that possible yet my birchbox takes at least a week from the time they ship to get to me??


----------



## nfig (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Next season opens in July.
> 
> ...


 Their blog says it opens today.  I still can't order for my mom.  Can't get their website to work!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My order for summer season is scheduled to be delivered today. I just picked items on Wednesday! How is that possible yet my birchbox takes at least a week from the time they ship to get to me??


 Yeah, mine is the same...and I'm on the east coast. Crazy!


----------



## bluepearl (Jun 15, 2012)

HOW TO FIX BEAUTY FIX (it worked for me anyway):

Okay kids, I just fixed my not-being-able-to-place-my-order problem, and hopefully this will work for you too:

Delete all your cookies from beautyfix.com. In Safari on a Mac, log out from Beautyfix and then go to Safari -&gt; Preferences -&gt; Show Cookies and then search for "beautyfix" in the search bar. Select every last one of those puppies and delete them. Then go back to the Beautyfix login page, and if it worked like it did for me, you WILL be able to select your products and place your order.

As co-founder of a well-established Internet company that does a lot of Web development, I can tell you this is just a STUPID rookie programming mistake. And if clearing the cookies actually works for everybody, how did the Beautyfix people a) not figure it out (it's one of the first things to try when problems like this crop up!) and B) not tell Customer Service that it was a fix and that they should pass that on to people calling in with problems?

Dermstore, while not exactly a work of e-commerce brilliance, is a functional, easy-to-use, bug-free shopping experience. I am nearly positive that totally different people developed the Beautyfix interface. Much less competent people. 





I hope this helps!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah clearing cookies fixed it for me too. Of course my job's pathetic website also can be fixed by clearing cookies, which is why I tried it, lol.


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 15, 2012)

I was able to use BFBLOG the other day so I got my kit for $19.99. I needed a new moisturizer and would have paid around that at Sephora, so I'm giving Beautyfix a shot. Here's what I picked

Skindinavia Makeup finishing spray

Juice Beauty Oil free travel size moisturizer (this is only 1.0 oz, but whatever, Juice Beauty stuff is pricey and I like it)

Kinerase Photofacial Cleanser

Kinerase Photofacial Night Moisturizer

Nailtiques Nail Moisturizer and Formula Kit

Stila Set and Correct

Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip Plumper- Milan

Murad Hyrbids Eyelift Perfector and Hybrid Primer Perfector Matte

flat bag

It's already shipped and should be here on Tuesday!


----------



## nfig (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluepearl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HOW TO FIX BEAUTY FIX (it worked for me anyway):
> 
> ...


 Hmm, this didn't work for me...


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jun 15, 2012)

Dumb question here. I just signed up last month and it seems like they treat it like an actual single order instead of a subscription, if that makes sense. So every quarter, do you need to put in a new order? If you don't, do they pick &amp; ship automatically? Or do you just not get one for that quarter? Sorry if this has been mentioned before, I haven't seen it.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dumb question here. I just signed up last month and it seems like they treat it like an actual single order instead of a subscription, if that makes sense. So every quarter, do you need to put in a new order? If you don't, do they pick &amp; ship automatically? Or do you just not get one for that quarter? Sorry if this has been mentioned before, I haven't seen it.


If you get an e-mail saying you need to order, you'll notice that in the e-mail it'll tell you that if you don't choose by a certain date, then they'll pick for you and ship it to you anyway (like a subscription).

You are technically supposed to create and place your order each season.  There were some weird things last season with people being told that people who had only ordered one box (and with the BFBLOG) weren't included in that "subscription" status, but my first order was a BFBLOG order, and I've been on subscription ever since.

I'd just assume that if you don't pick in time, that they'll pick for you and send surprise to you anyway, unless you've proactively tried to cancel your account already.

Edit: from the site



> you are joining the Beautyfix beauty club with the understanding that you will receive 8 products each season (4 times a year) at the quarterly price of $49.99. Shipping is always free. You may customize your product selection each season, otherwise a default selection of products will be chosen for you. Limit one membership per household. You may skip a season or cancel your service at any time with no further obligation by calling (866) 381-4207. CA and KY residents will be charged sales tax.


 edit again!

Oh if you just signed up last month, I'm not 100% sure if your first kit counted as Spring or Summer.  If it counted as a summer box, you might not get asked to pick for another summer box.  If it counted as a Spring box, then you'll get invited to pick a summer box.  I got my invite to pick again today, so it'd probably be in your inbox by now if you were sent a reminder for the Summer box.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you get an e-mail saying you need to order, you'll notice that in the e-mail it'll tell you that if you don't choose by a certain date, then they'll pick for you and ship it to you anyway (like a subscription).
> ...


 Thank you so much! That answered all my questions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mimosette (Jun 15, 2012)

HI !
 

Brand new to sampling here. This _may _be my first sub box. Is it to late to get in for June if I order today or tomorrow  ? Just to clarify, I"ll get billed either right before it ships, or when it ships . Correct? 

Anyone wanna PM me a referral code  ?

GREAT forum, BTW.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 15, 2012)

No you should be fine ordering. They bill right when you sign up and order the products. 

Also, they don't do referral credit anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Welcome to MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HI !
> 
> ...


----------



## Annelle (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HI !
> 
> ...


 The summer box (June-July-August) *just* opened up today, so you'll be fine (If it's your first order, you can order any time during the season to order your box.).  You are billed when you make your order (pick your 8 items and click on Ship My Kit), but BeautyFix is usually really fast about shipping, so usually it ships out within 48 hours of making your order.  I think I've always received my beautyfix in less than a week from the date I submit my order.


----------



## Tweedy144 (Jun 15, 2012)

Your post was so helpful, you should have a blog.


----------



## bluepearl (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tweedy144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Your post was so helpful, you should have a blog.


 &lt;blush&gt; Oh, thank you for saying such a nice thing, Tweedy! Actually, I've kinda been thinking about doing a blog. I have been so inspired by all the beauty bloggers out there already and it's hard to imagine I'd have anything to add, but I think maybe the way I could contribute is by writing from my science background -- sifting through the marketing claims to talk about what is _actually_ good for your skin. Sorta like Paula Begoun, except without the chip on her shoulder (no, Paula, not all shimmer is evil) and without the raging conflict of interest she has by selling her own line of products. I'll definitely let you all know if I decide to do it; your kind words definitely helped bolster my confidence, though! Thanks again and I hope I'll be able to continue to contribute here on MUT.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluepearl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> &lt;blush&gt; Oh, thank you for saying such a nice thing, Tweedy! Actually, I've kinda been thinking about doing a blog. I have been so inspired by all the beauty bloggers out there already and it's hard to imagine I'd have anything to add, but I think maybe the way I could contribute is by writing from my science background -- sifting through the marketing claims to talk about what is _actually_ good for your skin. Sorta like Paula Begoun, except without the chip on her shoulder (no, Paula, not all shimmer is evil) and without the raging conflict of interest she has by selling her own line of products. I'll definitely let you all know if I decide to do it; your kind words definitely helped bolster my confidence, though! Thanks again and I hope I'll be able to continue to contribute here on MUT.


Go for it!!!


----------



## reepy (Jun 16, 2012)

I still can't get the site to work for me.  (I tried deleting cookies and on all browsers.)  Customer Service info says they're open every day, but I get a recording that says they're closed.  SIGH.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jun 16, 2012)

I ordered in February/March using BFBLOG and have not been billed or sent a box since then.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 17, 2012)

YEAH, seems like the code BFMKUP is not working anymore. I am waiting if somebody would spill a discount code and I think I made a wrong move.

I think I might placed an order amounting to $53.61. I was like WTF?!!! I was trying to modify my order because I do not like some items in my selection but I accidentally hit Ship My Kit thinking my BFMKUP might still work -- which did not. Now, Im dooooomed!!


----------



## SeptEllis (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YEAH, seems like the code BFMKUP is not working anymore. I am waiting if somebody would spill a discount code and I think I made a wrong move.
> 
> I think I might placed an order amounting to $53.61. I was like WTF?!!! I was trying to modify my order because I do not like some items in my selection but I accidentally hit Ship My Kit thinking my BFMKUP might still work -- which did not. Now, Im dooooomed!!


Give them a call, as I had the same issue. I forgot that there is no notice prior to submission if the codes don't work. I wound having to call the DermStore CS (800-213-3376) as the BeautyFix CS # indicated they were closed (though the web indicated open everyday 6am-6pm PST). I told them that I was trying to apply a code and they ran it for me. It may/may not work, but you might have a chance to cancel the order if not shipped yet.


----------



## page5 (Jun 17, 2012)

I like BeautyFix but their website sucks. I also managed to put my order through without applying the discount code (BFMKUP). I called customer service immediately and they issued me a credit for the $20 code. I received the email two days later:

Your return for order  _______  has been received and processed. A credit of $20.00 has been issued to your credit card. Please note that your credit card company may take 2 to 4 weeks to process this credit.

If you have any further questions, please contact Beautyfix customer service at 1-800-213-3376 or by emailing [email protected].

A PITA but I'm just thrifty enough to go through the hassle to get $300 worth of product that I selected myself for $30.

Besides the hair spray nozzle clogging, I was happy with everything I received in my first box. I have removed and replaced the hairspray nozzle a few times and it is working better. I'm just concerned that I will break the nozzle eventually.


----------



## reepy (Jun 17, 2012)

You were able to use the BFMKUP code?  I just called them to place my order b/c of the problems with the site and they told me it was no longer applicable....


----------



## Val Erler (Jun 17, 2012)

I received my box on Friday:​ 


​  ​ I've tried out two of these so far:​ purlisse-I was expecting this to have more of a fruity smell from the description on the site of mango butters.​ jane iredale lip plumper-Call me crazy but I think this smells like cherry coke!  Looks great on &amp; gives off a cooling feeling on my lips.​


----------



## Val Erler (Jun 17, 2012)

I ordered before the 15th...I believe it was either the 12th or 13th.  I definitely used BFMKUP on my order.​


----------



## Val Erler (Jun 17, 2012)

PAGE5: I had the same exact situation.  They were super polite on the phone and credited me back the $20, I even called the day after I'd ordered!


----------



## reepy (Jun 17, 2012)

Argh.  Did you really use the bfmkup code or did you use the first time bfblog one?  I'm frustrated with them!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Give them a call, as I had the same issue. I forgot that there is no notice prior to submission if the codes don't work. I wound having to call the DermStore CS (800-213-3376) as the BeautyFix CS # indicated they were closed (though the web indicated open everyday 6am-6pm PST). I told them that I was trying to apply a code and they ran it for me. It may/may not work, but you might have a chance to cancel the order if not shipped yet.


 Awesome! THANKS! Did give them a call and Jessica modified my order. It's just not right that the BeautyFix would say that they are open everyday. Even better, she applied the code BFMKUP for me and crediting the $20 back. Bottom line, I am happy. I hope the charge reversal wont cause problems  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicholeG (Jun 18, 2012)

This will be my 2nd season of Beautyfix and I just placed a order using the code BFMKUP. It gave me a $20 discount although I had to order over the phone. I am really loving the products this season


----------



## nkjm (Jun 19, 2012)

Got my kit yesterday! Will post up pictures later, but I was super excited about this season. 3 full sized Murad products + a full size Stila product + like 5 other skin care/hair care products for $20??? WHHHHHAT.







> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered in February/March using BFBLOG and have not been billed or sent a box since then.


 Yeah me too, on my first account. I ordered in January and got the Winter quarter, but didn't hear or get billed for Spring. I hope it's not a glitch and they charge me for Summer, though :x


----------



## mimosette (Jun 19, 2012)

> No you should be fine ordering. They bill right when you sign up and order the products.
> 
> Also, they don't do referral credit anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Huh. I just signed up and ordered, and got a screen that said I could get my next kit for free by referring my friends. It had a box to put emails in.


----------



## Snow24 (Jun 19, 2012)

Okay so this is my 2nd season with Beautyfix....So I placed an order online and used the BFMKUP code and the order was placed but the code was not accepted. So I called right away. They told me the code was not valid anymore. I told him I heard it was used in the past few days and he said it hasn't been valid for weeks and no it wasn't used. So I then just had them cancel the order.

Bottom line...Keep trying the code, but only on phone orders. I think it will really just come down to who the rep is that answers the phone.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 19, 2012)

swatch of the lipstick, pretty please !!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Val Erler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my box on Friday:​
> 
> ...


----------



## mega789 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Huh. I just signed up and ordered, and got a screen that said I could get my next kit for free by referring my friends. It had a box to put emails in.


 
Man their customer service....That screen is no longer in my account and when I called they said they do not offer referrals anymore. I just had my friend sign up last week and they did not honor it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Actually, just looked and now the referral page is up again. Geesh..so I called then to ask and was told that they had one referral program and they did away with it. Now this one is a new referral program. How convenient...I had 2 people sign up and never got credit for either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Jun 20, 2012)

You might try calling them a few times until you can speak to someone who knows what they're talking about. It does seem that different people in their customer service get differing information.  I've heard of some customer service giving out information that was blatantly opposite of info I got from higher ups, so not all of them know the current rules.

Refer a friend program:

http://www.beautyfix.com/account/tellafriend_about.php

Your friend will get $20 off their kit, too.


----------



## Souly (Jun 20, 2012)

The code BFBLOG still works and its a bigger discount than BFMKUP. I was told colde BFMKUP expired May 15th but it seems that some are still able to use it. Code BFBLOG only works for new subscribers.

Here is what I got





A lot of stuff for $19.99! I'm so glad the new products are decent this time around.


----------



## seap3 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm confused about whether or not I am a "subscriber".  I ordered last month before the new products appeared using BFBLOG and haven't received any emails saying I needed to select my products, skip, etc. for the new season.  

I was either going to skip or cancel.  My old billing information wouldn't work anymore anyway, but I'd still like to know just in case.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You might try calling them a few times until you can speak to someone who knows what they're talking about. It does seem that different people in their customer service get differing information.  I've heard of some customer service giving out information that was blatantly opposite of info I got from higher ups, so not all of them know the current rules.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Annelle,

Unfortunately because my friend signed up while they were changing to the new referral program, they won't give me any credit. I called before she signed up and asked about the referral credit and at that time this newest system was not in place. I called again today and they won't give the credit since they had no referral program at that point.  It stinks as this is the second person that signed up and I got zero credit.

It also seems that the BFMKUP code only works with some of the customer service reps. Totally unfair!


----------



## Val Erler (Jun 22, 2012)

The Jane Iredale lip plumper is almost sheer, adds a nice shine and natural pinkness to my lips with a bit of plumping.​ 



​


----------



## Annelle (Jun 22, 2012)

aw man, I just checked. My kit has arrived in my county as of 2 hours ago, but the scheduled delivery date is tomorrow, and I'll be at IMATS all weekend so I won't even have time to look at my stuff until afterword!

Some timing!

(edit: FYI, if you go into your account on beautyfix, then go to "Track My order/Purchase history" the codes on each order are delivery tracking codes)


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Jun 22, 2012)

Just made my first order. I avoided BeautyFix up to this point because of the $50 price tag, but when I saw the BFBLOG code, I couldn't resist. 

This is what I picked:

_Exuviance_ rejuvenating treatment mask

_Lisa Hoffman Beauty _Night and Day Vitamin A and C serum

_Skindinavia _makeup finishing spray

_Glytone _Acne Self-Foaming Cleanser

_Becca Cosmetics _Resurfacing Primer

_Nailtiques_ nail mosturizer and formula kit

_Stila _set and correct

_Murad _eye lift perfector and and primer perfector 

and BeautyFix Quilted Vanity Case (been looking for one of these so that makes it even better!)

I'm actually really looking forward to trying some of these and I love that they're mostly full size so you can really figure out if you like it.


----------



## xiehan (Jun 22, 2012)

Mine arrived a few days ago. It was sent to my old address, so I didn't get to pick it up until today.

Anyway, I believe somebody brought this up before... but I got the Global Goddess Beauty i-divine Eye Color and also got 3 of them, for some reason. I'm not complaining, but it's... strange? Especially getting 3 of the same color. But it's a pretty color, so I'm happy. (Willing to trade for other colors though.)


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 23, 2012)

thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Val Erler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Jane Iredale lip plumper is almost sheer, adds a nice shine and natural pinkness to my lips with a bit of plumping.​
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The code BFBLOG still works and its a bigger discount than BFMKUP. I was told colde BFMKUP expired May 15th but it seems that some are still able to use it. Code BFBLOG only works for new subscribers.
> 
> ...


  Have you tried the stila yet? or has anyone tried it yet? I have been looking for a review of it! youtube or blogs but to no avail!


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh, I'm upset!! I used the discount code and never got an order confirmation email or anything.

Checked the online balance of the debit card I am now using for all these types of things due to Glossybox, and DANG, they charged me $49.00.

No discount at all!!!

How are people getting their haul for $19.99? I am doing something WAY wrong, but don't know what.


----------



## Souly (Jun 23, 2012)

No, I haven't. I will play w/ it this weekend &amp; let you know what I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried the stila yet? or has anyone tried it yet? I have been looking for a review of it! youtube or blogs but to no avail!


----------



## Souly (Jun 23, 2012)

Call them. Tell them you used code BFBLOG &amp; you didn't get the discount. You should be able to get a refund *(866) 381-4207 *



> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I'm upset!! I used the discount code and never got an order confirmation email or anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 23, 2012)

The CS guy is saying that " only certain people" can get the discount codes, and only " certain people" qualify to use them.

I am SO hurt and upset!!!

I also paid full price for my FIRST Beauty Fix shipment in early April.

 I went to the Dermstore site and bought some full- priced, full sized items from the bag afterwards too.

Not understanding why there is a class type system going on regarding Beauty Fix and " discount codes". The CS guy would not even give me a valid, usuable one. Said he didn't have them, and that Beauty Fix doesn't know what they are.

*Does that make any sense???*

*I am REALLY feeling hurt by this company.*


----------



## Snow24 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The CS guy is saying that " only certain people" can get the discount codes, and only " certain people" qualify to use them.
> 
> ...


 I have been dealing with them for the past few days now. I have talked to 3 different CS people. All complete jerks, and I am SUPER nice to them when I call. I told them the exact thing you said, why do dome people get to use these codes and I don't. One guy told me that people there can get fired for letting customers use those codes.

It's really interesting that some people call and have great service, while I (we) have struggled each time.


----------



## Souly (Jun 23, 2012)

I am so sorry you two are being treated this way. I really don't know what to say. I have had many, many probs w/ this company but they always made it right


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 23, 2012)

I talked to a supervisor named Songe ( the G is pronounced as a hard G, not like the French variation) and she promised me that she would process the BFBLOG code to my order before it ships on Tuesday*.I am supposed to get $30 off.. Fingers crossed*.

I really hope she remembers.. My injury has caused a lot of very sudden changes in my life ( like  living with my former step mom until I am well enough to stay at home alone) and then my sweet dear old dog died this week despite all we and the vets could do. *I really need a bit of kindness, I guess. *

Thanks to all who have cared enough to post here, and thank you for suggesting that I contact them. Also, thanks to the people who have posted the referral discount codes.

Have a great weekend, everyone. I think I need a very long nap.

Laura


----------



## Souly (Jun 23, 2012)

It sounds like you have a lot going on. Sorry to hear about your doggy





I'm glad they made it right. Take care of yourself



> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I talked to a supervisor named Songe ( the G is pronounced as a hard G, not like the French variation) and she promised me that she would process the BFBLOG code to my order before it ships on Tuesday*.I am supposed to get $30 off.. Fingers crossed*.
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes, I've been using it for the past few days since I've got some redness on my chin and around my nose.  I've been applying it with my flat foundation brush (using it like a big mineral powder concealer brush), and it really does seem to get rid of the red without looking heavily powdered.  I wasn't sure how the 3 colors would really blend, but I've been pretty happy with it so far.



> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried the stila yet? or has anyone tried it yet? I have been looking for a review of it! youtube or blogs but to no avail!


----------



## seap3 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I talked to a supervisor named Songe ( the G is pronounced as a hard G, not like the French variation) and she promised me that she would process the BFBLOG code to my order before it ships on Tuesday*.I am supposed to get $30 off.. Fingers crossed*.
> 
> ...


 So sorry about your dog and your injury 






I hope you get the discount.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I've been using it for the past few days since I've got some redness on my chin and around my nose. I've been applying it with my flat foundation brush (using it like a big mineral powder concealer brush), and it really does seem to get rid of the red without looking heavily powdered. I wasn't sure how the 3 colors would really blend, but I've been pretty happy with it so far.


 ooh. good! Ive had a lot of redness around my cheek area lately and ive been looking for something good to cover it up.


----------



## xiehan (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried the stila yet? or has anyone tried it yet? I have been looking for a review of it! youtube or blogs but to no avail!


 I tried it for the first time yesterday, and I am quite happy with it also. I have a lot of redness on my nose, forehead, and cheeks. It works very well on my forehead, pretty well on my nose, and just okay on my cheeks. Maybe I need to put more on my cheeks, but I hesitated since they start to look cakey very quickly. Overall, though, like AngeBrooklyn said, it's not too obvious that you're wearing powder, and it blends really well.


----------



## mimosette (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tried it for the first time yesterday, and I am quite happy with it also. I have a lot of redness on my nose, forehead, and cheeks. It works very well on my forehead, pretty well on my nose, and just okay on my cheeks. Maybe I need to put more on my cheeks, but I hesitated since they start to look cakey very quickly. Overall, though, like AngeBrooklyn said, it's not too obvious that you're wearing powder, and it blends really well.


Can someone tell me exactly how to use this Stila ? I just got it, and have never used a product like this. Do I use one color at a time ? Or swirl them ? I am familiar with how greens neutralize reds, etc....having taken art classes in school.

I got my first box today...19.99 with the code BFBLOG.

What I got :

- Glytone acne cleanser (which came just in time, I got a pimple last night





- Nailtiques kit  - I swear I'm going to stop biting my nails , in spite of the enormous pleasure I derive from doing so.

- Nick Chavez Amazon Styling Clay

- Skindinavia Finishing Spray (VERY excited to try this, as we are in full sweat mode here )

- Beca resurfacing primer

- Exuviance rejuvinating masque

- Murad skin perfecting primer

Murad eye lift Perfector

- Stila set &amp; correct powder

- train case makeup bag that I will give to DD

I am pretty happy.


----------



## nkjm (Jun 26, 2012)

I think you're supposed to grind the plastic cover and use all the colors together. I'm not really a big fan of that plastic cover thing, and have trouble getting the product out. I might just tear off the cover and  just swirl a brush over the actual product -____-


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 26, 2012)

I just realized...they didn't send my make up bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just realized...they didn't send my make up bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Call them. They've left out my makeup bag before and they shipped the bag out super fast.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 26, 2012)

My BOX is in Memphis. Ask me if I have gotten the discount yet!

NO.

The charge still shows as pending too.. Strange and stranger.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 26, 2012)

*I ordered my first box using the BFBLOGS code and got some pretty great stuff, especially for $20.00!!!! *​ *Heres what I got along with my first impressions/brief thoughts on everything so far:*​ *Exuvience Rejuvenating Treatment Masque (2.5oz.)*

    Used once so far and liked the "peeling" effect since I dont have any other peel off masks. It left my face feeling super smooth!

*i Divine Eye Color - Darjeeling (0.06oz.)*

     The ingredients listed 2 different parabens.....This sucks because it looks like such a pretty color and has a neat looking case.

*Skindinavia Makeup Finishing Spray (4oz.)*

     Very excited about this! Ive been loving my travel size UD DeSlick spray and am hoping this will be the same if not better!! Used once and still not sure how it compares.

*Beautyfix Cylinder Bag (1piece)*

     I think this bag is super cute and different! I love the little mirror that slides into the side!

*Nailtiques Nail Moisturizer and Formula Kit  (4piece)*

     Perfect timing for this kit as my nails have been peeling a lot lately! Especially loving the nail moisturizer over bare nails and the protien under polish!

*Nick Chavez Horsetail Lifting Spray (8fl oz.)*

     NOT A FAN OF THIS AT ALL Ive been using the Loreal EverStyle alcohol free root lifting spray and have gotten used to the non-sticky non-harispray-like feeling so I dont think I will be able to convert. If anyone wants this product *I'd be happy to trade *for something else from this seasons selection!!

*Eminence Coconut Firming Body Lotion (8.4fl oz.)*

    Probably my favorite product I received in mybox! LOVE LOVE LOVE the smell and I would never buy such an expensive lotion on my own so I feel like I am indulging every time I use this!

*Stila Set and Correct Powder (0.16oz.)*

     Have replaced my regular powder for this one for the past 3 days and have really been liking the results! Dosent look cakey or powdery and blends well.I also love the compact's mirror and twist feature.

*Murad Hybrid Eye Lift Perfector and Hybrid Primer Perfector Matte (2piece)*

     Used the face primer instead of my usual hourglass primer once so far and think I will have to use it a few more times before being able to tell if it compares at all. Same for the eye perfector. Just not sure how much I like these two yet.

***Overall, I was happy with this service but am not sure if Id want to pay $50 next time around although the value definitely speaks for itself.  *​ *I may cancel and sign up using a different e-mail address to try and use the code again. **Does anyone know if they*​ *keep track of credit card info and/or addresses or is it just the e-mail and password???*​


----------



## Annelle (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif*Skindinavia Makeup Finishing Spray (4oz.)*
> 
> Very excited about this! Ive been loving my travel size UD DeSlick spray and am hoping this will be the same if not better!! Used once and still not sure how it compares.


 Skindinavia is the same company that makes the Urban Decay setting sprays (if you look at your UD bottle, you'll probably see Skin Dinavia somewhere on the bottle).  It's the same formula/product, but Skin Dinavia does have more formula variations than the 4 they offered to Urban Decay.  So if you love your UD spray, you'll love this one too.



> Quote:Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nailtiques Nail Moisturizer and Formula Kit  (4piece)
> 
> Perfect timing for this kit as my nails have been peeling a lot lately! Especially loving the nail moisturizer over bare nails and the protien under polish!


 
Nailtiques is one of the ONLY nail products where I've seen a considerable difference in my nails.  I've been a convert to them ever since I tried out a sample my friend gave me a few years ago.  They're expensive considering the price for a half bottle, so I was really happy to see the kit in the BF so I ordered one too, haha.



> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Eminence Coconut Firming Body Lotion (8.4fl oz.)*
> 
> Probably my favorite product I received in mybox! LOVE LOVE LOVE the smell and I would never buy such an expensive lotion on my own so I feel like I am indulging every time I use this!


 LOL the whole "I would have NEVER paid for this product retail price" luxury feeling is a HUGE reason why I love BeautyFix.  I get stuff I'm super excited about, then I get stuff that I'd never buy but it makes me feel like I'm using dollar bills on my face LOL (I have a serum from my first kit that retails for $99. Would I ever pay that much for serum? heck no! but will I use it every night knowing that the dropper of serum on my face each night is probably worth at least $5 for a single eyedropper drop? heck yes! LOL)



> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> **Overall, I was happy with this service but am not sure if Id want to pay $50 next time around although the value definitely speaks for itself. * *I may cancel and sign up using a different e-mail address to try and use the code again.*​


 
BeautyFix does allow for skipping.  If you don't want to pay $200/year, I really suggest skipping every other season (unless there's something you MUST have from the current season -- as some products DO sell out each season).  For $100/year you get 16 products, which is still a good deal, but since they only add maybe 8-12 new products a season, the chances of having 8 brand new products that you absolutely need in your kit every season is lower.  (If I just got the previous box, instead of having 8 things I really really want, I usually have maybe 3-6 things I really, really want, and 3-6 things that are filler items that I'm selecting for a 2nd time, or things I skipped from previous seasons) If I skip a box, I then have 3-6 things from the previous season + 3-6 things from the current season + a couple filler things I wouldn't mind having, and suddenly my list is up to 10-14 things I'd be happy with in my kit.  If you want to skip, just call them and tell them that you want to skip. (if you change your mind about skipping later, you can always just choose your items and it'll send it out to you when you do)

For me, I know the Nailtiques is worth at least the $15 for the Formula 2 alone and it has the 3 other products with it (tax + gas lol), so the other 7 items I figure were worth the $35 to me.  It just depends, but I'm not scared about skipping if I don't want to spend $50 for that season!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 26, 2012)

BeautyFix does allow for skipping.  If you don't want to pay $200/year, I really suggest skipping every other season (unless there's something you MUST have from the current season -- as some products DO sell out each season).  For $100/year you get 16 products, which is still a good deal, but since they only add maybe 8-12 new products a season, the chances of having 8 brand new products that you absolutely need in your kit every season is lower.  (If I just got the previous box, instead of having 8 things I really really want, I usually have maybe 3-6 things I really, really want, and 3-6 things that are filler items that I'm selecting for a 2nd time, or things I skipped from previous seasons) If I skip a box, I then have 3-6 things from the previous season + 3-6 things from the current season + a couple filler things I wouldn't mind having, and suddenly my list is up to 10-14 things I'd be happy with in my kit.  If you want to skip, just call them and tell them that you want to skip. (if you change your mind about skipping later, you can always just choose your items and it'll send it out to you when you do)

For me, I know the Nailtiques is worth at least the $15 for the Formula 2 alone and it has the 3 other products with it (tax + gas lol), so the other 7 items I figure were worth the $35 to me.  It just depends, but I'm not scared about skipping if I don't want to spend $50 for that season!
Thanks so much for your thoughtful and informative reply!!!!

I see what your saying about skipping every other season since they repeat many products from the previous season.. good point.  I definitely see the value in the boxes I guess it just feels like a lot compared to everything else I subscribe to. In all actuallity though, it is probably the best deal around! Im excited to have discovered it and cant wait to see what they will add next time. Im **almost tempted to order another box lol

Also, do you get notified via e-mail before they charge your card? Or do you have to be proactive and call in advance if you want to skip?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 26, 2012)

i can't wait to get my box today! DD


----------



## Annelle (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much for your thoughtful and informative reply!!!!
> 
> ...


yeah, they actually keep ALL of the past items up until they sell out, so if it's lower on the list, it's been there longer.  I've seen some current season things sell out during the season, I've seen some previous season things sell out during the first 24 hours of the next season, and I've seen things that seem to be popular, that have been on the list for over a year.  It just depends on how much product they have, and how popular it is.

Annually, it's really not that expensive compared to the other subs, since $15/month is actually $180/year, and those are normally for sample sizes.

If you want to skip, you do have to call (since the way BeautyFix works, they say you can choose up until their cut off date. They e-mail you when the cut off date is, which is maybe a week or two after the new season opens up?.  You won't get charged at all if you call and skip.  You won't get charged for your box until you actually make your order, or you wait until the cut off date.)

Summer Sneak Peak e-mail received 6/9

Pick your Fix e-mail received 6/15

Date listed inside Pick your Fix e-mail: 6/25 11:59pm

So you get a couple heads up before your card will get charged.  And you can pick your items and dwell over whether you want them for 10 days before deciding to cancel! lol


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the detail, Annelle!  I'd been wondering about a lot of the same questions that SimplyChellexX asked.  I had just gotten my first shipment and had been thinking of cancelling, but I might just wait and see instead.  



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah, they actually keep ALL of the past items up until they sell out, so if it's lower on the list, it's been there longer.  I've seen some current season things sell out during the season, I've seen some previous season things sell out during the first 24 hours of the next season, and I've seen things that seem to be popular, that have been on the list for over a year.  It just depends on how much product they have, and how popular it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 27, 2012)

* I got an Email notice from the company today telling me that they are crediting my account for over $30.. I haven't seen it come through yet, but I believe them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so happy, and I have those of you who asked me to pursue the discount to thank for it!!*

*Here's what I am getting- Some of my first choices sold out while I was deciding on the rest, LOL:*

*VICHY Lift Activ Day cream*

*Eminence Coconut Body Lotion*

*STILA Set and Correct Powder*

*Jane Iredale Lip Plumper in Milan*

*Murad Hybrid Eye lift and Hybrid Primer*

*Exuviance- Rejuvinating Treatment Mask*

*Global Goddess- eye shadow*

*3Lab Perfect Cleansing Foam*

*And the 2 tone MU duo bag*

I hope these are some good products and make up for the not- exciting contents of this quarter's TT.

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## Annelle (Jun 27, 2012)

I didn't like the 3Lab Cleansing Foam.  I just didn't like how it felt when I rinsed it off my face, but it reminded me a lot of Origins Checks and Balances face wash.  Some people call it "squeaky" clean (one of my friends LOVES it because of it) ...I just don't really know how to describe it, but I don't like it!!  (almost like if you rubbed your finger against a balloon, but the balloon was so rubbery that you can't slide your finger smoothly over the balloon, and it goes bump, bump, bump, across the surface...that's how it makes my face feel!)


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi! I already sub to four different sample boxes, but this one looks fantastic. I have a question for those of you who have been getting it for two or three or more rounds now: Does the variety of sample choices vary much between shipments? I would hate to subscribe and get everything I want now, only to find nothing appealing left for the next round.

Thanks for your information!


----------



## Annelle (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! I already sub to four different sample boxes, but this one looks fantastic. I have a question for those of you who have been getting it for two or three or more rounds now: Does the variety of sample choices vary much between shipments? I would hate to subscribe and get everything I want now, only to find nothing appealing left for the next round.
> 
> Thanks for your information!


 The products you see now will be the same products that you'll see for the rest of the season (unless an item sells out, then it'll be removed from the list.)

When the new season shows up, there will be maybe 8-12 new products added to the top of the list.  Everything else on the list that has not sold out will stay on the page until they sell out, whenever they sell out, whether it's tomorrow or next year.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't like the 3Lab Cleansing Foam.  I just didn't like how it felt when I rinsed it off my face, but it reminded me a lot of Origins Checks and Balances face wash.  Some people call it "squeaky" clean (one of my friends LOVES it because of it) ...I just don't really know how to describe it, but I don't like it!!  (almost like if you rubbed your finger against a balloon, but the balloon was so rubbery that you can't slide your finger smoothly over the balloon, and it goes bump, bump, bump, across the surface...that's how it makes my face feel!)


 Notice the product is at the end of my list? I had put something else I really WANTED in my cart, bu it sold out before I had made all my selections. Think it was the night cream from Kinerase that matches the cleanser I have--

Other than the 1 3Labs substitute product, do you think it's an OK list?

I don't know a lot about the smaller brands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks

Laura


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Got my box today!!!!! So happy!

I got:

Stila set and correct powder- amazing! love it!!! I love the grinding aspect of it. Kronos shine spray- just a shine spray, weird smell.

Jonathan hair spray- nice! and not bad. plus its huge! It will last me forever!

Jonathan hair serum- im a sucker for hair serums. smells pretty good. smaller than I expected.

Raw minerals eyeshadow brush- not bad, but I gave it away

Batiste dry shampoo- just a dry shampoo, but wanted to try it, then gave it away.

Global goddess eyeshadow- nice color, but came broken. called BF and they are sending me a new one!

Skindinavia spray- I got it as a back up for my UD deslick since they make the spray anyways. It has a different scent to deslick, I prefer deslick to it, but it would be good to travel with since its big enough to last a while, but too big for a carryon.

Plus 2 mini makeup bags. Not too bad for 21.44 with the BFBLOG code. Stupid CA sales tax though. Not too sure if I will get one next quarter. Depends on the selection. My favorite item would have to be the stila set and correct powder. Before i found out about this product, I never knew this packaging existed! If bare minerals used this instead of their click lock and go method, I would probably have wasted less product over the years. Then I learn smashbox has this same packaging with their halo powder. debating on whether I shoould try that too. but thats a different thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But overall happy with my purchase. plus I took advantage of the survey thing so I got the gift card and bought two tarte blushes, stila cheek and lip stain in passionfruit, stila lip trio and a mystery grab bag.


----------



## xiehan (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The products you see now will be the same products that you'll see for the rest of the season (unless an item sells out, then it'll be removed from the list.)
> 
> When the new season shows up, there will be maybe 8-12 new products added to the top of the list.  Everything else on the list that has not sold out will stay on the page until they sell out, whenever they sell out, whether it's tomorrow or next year.


 Man, I wish I'd known that before I made my selection... I found out later that those SpaRitual polishes have been up there forever (interestingly, the only blogs with swatches all seemed to have gotten them through BF, and I think some went back to 2009 or 2010). I'm such a polish addict and I've been wanting to try SpaRitual, but now that I know this and I've tried them, I wouldn't really say it was worth giving up the opportunity to try out some more expensive items. So, friendly advice to those who haven't ordered yet... skip the polishes...


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 27, 2012)

I saw the Stila powder in IMATS this weekend, I did not bother to try it or check on it because I remember I ordered it in Beauty Fix. That was the first thing I opened in my box. For some reasons, when the powder is ground, it seems like it create static. When it comes to contact to brush, it flies everywhere.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw the Stila powder in IMATS this weekend, I did not bother to try it or check on it because I remember I ordered it in Beauty Fix. That was the first thing I opened in my box. For some reasons, when the powder is ground, it seems like it create static. When it comes to contact to brush, it flies everywhere.


 Not sure if you are using a brush with animal hairs or a synthetic brush, but some face brushes do get static electricity in them. 

If adding a bit of conditioner to the brush cleanser doesn't work, what about applying with a non- latex facial sponge?

I used them for all my Bare Mineral makeup for years because I found that the many powders on my face were absorbed better and also didn't have flyaway like on a brush..

Of course, if you are cosmetic- savvy enough to go to IMATS, you probably know all there is to know about brushes, brush care, and other application methods., I don't mean to butt in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## Annelle (Jun 27, 2012)

my favorite item to get rid of static are dryer sheets.  (clothes clinging to you? pull out a dryer sheet and just wipe over your clothes to fix)

Maybe try getting a dryer sheet and like...wiping your brush on it, to see if it helps?  Or maybe wiping the metal grinder with the static sheet.  see if that helps?

I've never tried it with a makeup brush, but it works wonders for skirts and dresses and static filled hair, lol


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw the Stila powder in IMATS this weekend, I did not bother to try it or check on it because I remember I ordered it in Beauty Fix. That was the first thing I opened in my box. For some reasons, when the powder is ground, it seems like it create static. When it comes to contact to brush, it flies everywhere.


 I've been using it with a flat synthetic foundation brush and haven't had any problems.  I've been applying it like a mineral powder concealer.  Hope that helps.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 27, 2012)

No issues with static for me, it must be your brush. My guess is that Annelle's dryer sheet idea will msot likely work!​ Ive never had a brush get static-y before so not sure what the issue could be. ​  ​ Anyways, I just went and ordered a *second box *for $19.99 using my *other e-mail*!!! I couldnt resist!!!



  I will be cancelling this one right away and leaving the first membership open untill I see what next quarter's products will be. ​ I decided to get mostly all different things in my second box except for 2 repeats because I loved the products so much.​ Heres what I will be getting this time around:​ 

_Eminence Coconut Firming Body Lotion REPEAT (I absolutely LOVED this stuff and was so excited to get a second bottle considering it costs about $36 regularly



Also, I thought they were sold out of it since iIdidnt see it listed on the site when ordering today but when I called (to make sure I could use my code and to edit my credit card information) I asked if they had any left and Lo and Behold, she said YES! Not quite sure how that worked out but I am a happy girl! )_
Jonathan Finish Control High Shine Flexible Hairspray

Cures By Avance Age Defyer Eye ( will be gifting to my mom since I already have several eye creams and this sounds great! )
 
Beautyfix Flat Makeup Bag Duo w/ purple flowers
 Raw Natural Beauty Mineral Glow - Warm Glow
 _Nailtiques Nail Moisturizer and Formula Kit REPEAT ( I have heard great things about these products and have liked the kit so far. I will either keep this as backup or gift to my mom )_

 Perricone MD Nutritive Cleanser


iQ Derma Clear Remedy Hydrating Lotion

If anyone has any thoughts/reviews on any of the new products Ive listed above I would love to know what you thought about them!!​  ​ xX Michelle​


----------



## mega789 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No issues with static for me, it must be your brush. My guess is that Annelle's dryer sheet idea will msot likely work!​ Ive never had a brush get static-y before so not sure what the issue could be. ​  ​ Anyways, I just went and ordered a *second box *for $19.99 using my *other e-mail*!!! I couldnt resist!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## nkjm (Jun 27, 2012)

^ I made a second acct on BF with the same shipping/billing address, different name/email/credit card after BF didn't send my first acct any updates about when quarters came out. Oops.

Also...I was seriously like bugging out last night because I could NOT get the Stila S&amp;C powder to come out...and then I realized that the top of the grinder has a small plastic film covering it....I was like...wow I am so dumb.





After I got it off and used it, I liked it since it did seem to minimize redness...though I dunno if I can really tell a difference between that and my $6 setting powder.

Also, also,I think someone asked about the Kinerase night cream? I got it before and hate it so much. I put it on my face and when I was scratching one side, the lotion like...flaked off. And the next morning, the other side had a really weird red rash/bumps, I guess from being irritated by the formula. I think it's like a stronger formula, and I normally don't have sensitive skin but hot d*@%.....I recommend not getting it lol.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure if you are using a brush with animal hairs or a synthetic brush, but some face brushes do get static electricity in them.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the suggestion. I strongly believed that it was because of the brush. I tried it just now with another brush and didn't have any issue with it. Maybe it has been quite a while since I used loose powder that is why it kinda got off my mind.



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my favorite item to get rid of static are dryer sheets.  (clothes clinging to you? pull out a dryer sheet and just wipe over your clothes to fix)
> 
> ...


 Thanks Annelle! Will try that next time I'll use a new brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Btw, I was sad not to see in you in IMATS. We had to leave after the NYX Face Awards. Git to see Zadidoll and Irene. I hope to see you next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been using it with a flat synthetic foundation brush and haven't had any problems.  I've been applying it like a mineral powder concealer.  Hope that helps.


 Thanks for the suggestion. I'm going to try that one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 27, 2012)

> Was the only thing you changed to get a second account was email address? Did you use the same payment method &amp; address? Did you send yourself a referral link to sign up through? Just curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yup same everything except i used my other email address  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I almost feel bad for taking advantage of the amazing discount... but not really lol


----------



## Annelle (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks Annelle! Will try that next time I'll use a new brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Btw, I was sad not to see in you in IMATS. We had to leave after the NYX Face Awards. Git to see Zadidoll and Irene. I hope to see you next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 yeah, dang. I got caught up doing a few interviews on the other side and lost track of time. When I realized what time it was you were already gone!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh you missed seeing me make a complete fool of myself in interviewing Scott Barnes and Perez Hilton. Unfortunately there IS video of the Perez interview. LOL Thanks Annelle!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 28, 2012)

Got my Beautyfix for the quarter, will post a photo later, but this beauty sub never disappoints and definitely gives me the most for my money. I have loved everything I've gotten from there. I cancelled my New Beauty Test Tube a couple days ago and am happy I did. This quarter is completely lackluster and disappointing. 

Oh and that Jane Iredale lip plumper? FABULOUS! Great neutral pink shade and smells JUST LIKE like Cherry Coke! MY faaaave new thing. LoveLoving the Coconut lotion too. mmm.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh you missed seeing me make a complete fool of myself in interviewing Scott Barnes and Perez Hilton. Unfortunately there IS video of the Perez interview. LOL Thanks Annelle!


 You're so cute, Zadi! Perez is really funny! Im pretty sure you both still have the highest energy level despite of that long day!



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah, dang. I got caught up doing a few interviews on the other side and lost track of time. When I realized what time it was you were already gone!


 Hopefully I could make it to next year's IMATS LA. January is too soon! I might go to London for a change, but we'll see. I hope there'll be another affair where we MuT girls will meet up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much for your sweet reply. I think you are a pro and I'm just a reg. makeup user.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Laura


----------



## calexxia (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh and that Jane Iredale lip plumper? FABULOUS! Great neutral pink shade and smells JUST LIKE like Cherry Coke! MY faaaave new thing. LoveLoving the Coconut lotion too. mmm.


 Oh, like you aren't already addicted to everything coconut?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, like you aren't already addicted to everything coconut?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You know me so well. lol. 





Sometimes coconut is done very, very, verrrrry badly. I'm happy to say this is my fave coconut lotion to date! I'm also addicted to everything Tahitian vanilla. 



 Annnnd I love cola scented lip products. My fave lip balm ever is Bonne Bell Dr. Pepper with Coca-Cola scent being a close second. This particular Beautyfix order was full of so much win when it comes to me, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Souly (Jun 28, 2012)

I LOVE the coconut lotion. I was going to open another account (just for the lotion!) but its gone. Beauty fix has some awesome new products, much better the spring ones.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE the coconut lotion. I was going to open another account (just for the lotion!) but its gone. Beauty fix has some awesome new products, much better the spring ones.


 lol, me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I get the Exuviance mask every single time. It's my favorite peel off mask, leaves my skin baby soft! It's so pricey at Ulta that Beautyfix is always the better deal for me. The coconut lotion, Exuviance, Stila, and lip plumper are waaaay worth the full price and then some, plus I got more goodies. I also get Nailtiques every time. That protein has saved my nails from my crazy amounts of polish color changes. Thanks to Beautyfix I'm a lifetime customer of Nailtiques, formula 2 protein.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 28, 2012)

Dang, people... I was so happy I had dropped one of my subs this month so I now only have three... and now after reading your posts I might have to sub to this one, too.... So tempting! Tell me some horror stories so I don't want to join anymore!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 28, 2012)

So I placed the order and put in the code.. submitted the order and it looks like its charging me 49.99




 



I will be calling them tomorrow morning to cancel the order. Not looking forward to that!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I placed the order and put in the code.. submitted the order and it looks like its charging me 49.99
> 
> ...


   tell them that you tried to use the code bfblog aka the 30 $ off code and it didnt work. the lady i talked to applied it for me.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much for your sweet reply. I think you are a pro and I'm just a reg. makeup user.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Laura


I actually am not a pro  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just love make up and I stayed away from powder fr a very long time. I used to live in a humid weathered country and using powder made my face so sticky and often left patches of powder. I moved here in the US a year ago. The climate really was one of the factors I had to change my skin routine. We live in two different places here in Cali and my skin is sooo confused if it will adapt warm (SoCal) or chilly (NorCal) weather.

I gave Stila a try because it is a full size product and paid $30 for BF is sooooo awesome! So far, I tried it a few times, it kinda worked for me. I may have to use it more often so I could say I really like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And yeah, I used a different brush, no more flying powder everywhere


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 29, 2012)

For those of you bummed out that they ran out of the *eminence coconut firming body lotion*....​ try *calling* to place your order and ask them if they have any left!!​  ​ I did this and the lady told me no at first but a few minutes later said...​ oh wait, we actually *DO HAVE SOME LEFT! *​ I too was primarily buying another box for this lotion (and some other new things) and was so bummed that they ran out​  Im so glad I had an issue with my card so I had a chance to ask when i called in!!!​ So its worth a shot, this was about *3 days ago *now so they really might be all gone but figured Id let you ladies know!​  ​ xX​


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## alphaloria (Jun 29, 2012)

I got my first shipment last quarter with the BFBLOG code and debated on sticking around to pay $50. Then I saw the selection and had to. The Stila &amp; Murad products were enough to convince me that it was worth it.

I got:

- Stila Set &amp; Correct

- Murad Eye Lift Perfector &amp; Primer

- Jane Iredale Lip Plumper

- Nailtiques Kit

- Phytomer Hydra Orginal Thirst-Relief Melting Cream (repeat from last Q - love this stuff)

- Becca Resurfacing Primer

- 3Lab Perfect Cleaning Foam

- Skindinavia Makeup Finishing Spray

- Quilted Vanity Case

Anyone know how it is that BeautyFix and Dermstore (between coupon codes and generous GWPs) can offer so much for so cheap? Or is this one of those things I'm better off not knowing?


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 29, 2012)

Ugh the same thing happened to me!!​ Although I ordered over the phone and MADE SURE to tell the CS rep multiple times to apply the code, ​ I was STILL charged the $49.99!!!​ Best believe I called them this morning once I noticed the charge on my bank account!​ They said they are going to credit the $30.00 difference back to my account!!!!​ Its just so frustrating because it will take about a week to get the money back and also knowing​ the CS rep either forgot or purposely did not apply the code,​ and if she forgot, thats really pathetic considering she put the order in while I was on the phone!!!!​ *Shaking my head*​


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh the same thing happened to me!!​ Although I ordered over the phone and MADE SURE to tell the CS rep multiple times to apply the code, ​ I was STILL charged the $49.99!!!​ Best believe I called them this morning once I noticed the charge on my bank account!​ They said they are going to credit the $30.00 difference back to my account!!!!​ Its just so frustrating because it will take about a week to get the money back and also knowing​ the CS rep either forgot or purposely did not apply the code,​ and if she forgot, thats really pathetic considering she put the order in while I was on the phone!!!!​ *Shaking my head*​


 Mine took a while to actually reflect the price change. I have Bank of America and they had a transaction pending without any money taken out. It said it was waiting for the final total from Beautyfix. Maybe you will recieve a credit?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first shipment last quarter with the BFBLOG code and debated on sticking around to pay $50. Then I saw the selection and had to. The Stila &amp; Murad products were enough to convince me that it was worth it.
> 
> ...


 My thought is that certain brands send them a certain amount of products for free as a way to give them "free advertising". Like stila just released the set and correct and it wasnt too popular, so maybe  by sending a certain number to BF they could promote it for them. With BF reciving these items either free or at production cost+ a little extra. I know that by Stila's one step bronze being in the june BB, it caused a huge rise in the number of video reviews and also the coverage birchbox gave, like putting it on their facebook wall, youtube videos etc. would popularize the product since they have thousands of subscribers.Benefit gave sephora some of their new ultra plush lip glosses to promote because they were new items. So GWPs and BF are ways companies can launch new products or promote ones that arnt doing so well.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 30, 2012)

I wanted to follow up with my discount code not working, and a Beauty Fix supervisor finally telling me they would honor the BFBLOG code.

I got my almost $30 credit yesterday to my debit card as promised by Songe' and I closed that debit card. Timt to seriously re-evaluate what I am getting into. My step mom has the money to buy some entire makeup companies I think, but I don't. She is leading me way over my head if I go there. And I'm not going to. 

Anyway, just wanted to share that Beauty Fix did exactly what they said they would do, and I am happy with the resolution.

I think theiir " code" policies are funky as heck, and it pits the " haves" against the " have nots" which is grossly unfair.. but now I know not to expect any type of discount from them.
Thanks,

Laura


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 30, 2012)

Before I either open and try it or post it to my trade list....is the raw minerals bronzer in warm glow really as dark as it looks in the container??? Im pretty disappointed because im pretty fair-medium skinned and this looks like its meant for very dark skin!!!! So sad that I probably wont be able to use it!!!!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jul 1, 2012)

Before I either open and try it or post it to my trade list....is the raw minerals bronzer in warm glow really as dark as it looks in the container??? Im pretty disappointed because im pretty fair-medium skinned and this looks like its meant for very dark skin!!!! So sad that I probably wont be able to use it!!!! Someone please let me knowa! Thanks!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Before I either open and try it or post it to my trade list....is the raw minerals bronzer in warm glow really as dark as it looks in the container??? Im pretty disappointed because im pretty fair-medium skinned and this looks like its meant for very dark skin!!!! So sad that I probably wont be able to use it!!!!
> 
> Someone please let me knowa! Thanks!


 not too sure. it sheers on out me, but then again im really tan, like bare minerals tan so it may be too dark for you


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> not too sure. it sheers on out me, but then again im really tan, like bare minerals tan so it may be too dark for you


 Actually, It ended up being too dark for me. at first it looked ok, but in the natural light, it was too dark. If you are lighter than me, I would probably pass on it. Its ok for me I guess, I can play around with it, but I still think its too dark.


----------



## Tweedy144 (Jul 2, 2012)

Does anyone have a beautyfix/Dermstore $25 code that they won't be using? If so I would love to have one. Thanks {email address edited out due to ToS}


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 2, 2012)

For those of you who just recently joined up: did the BFBLOG code work for you from the website, or did you have to order over the phone or get Customer Service to adjust your billing?


----------



## dreile (Jul 2, 2012)

Mine worked on the website.


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine worked on the website.


Did you get confirmation of the discount immediately, or after putting your order through?


----------



## dreile (Jul 2, 2012)

It was all kind of a mess.  lol

I actually couldn't tell so I closed the window and then went back in and it showed that I had not put my payment info in and the $19.99 total was displayed.

Good luck.  Hope it works for you.  Let us know.


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 2, 2012)

I finally get up my nerve to give it a go, and the website/system is FUBAR.




Customer Service said to call back in a half hour or so and hopefully they'll be back up and can help me.


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 2, 2012)

System is back up, and my order has gone through at $19.99! Yay!


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Jul 4, 2012)

did new stuff come out? I cant get the site to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 4, 2012)

Just got my shipping email, and it looks like the BFBLOG discount code did NOT apply.



This, in spite of 'Ashley' assuring me it would, when the order shipped. So I fired off an email to customer service, and am waiting to hear back. How hard it is to get this fixed will be the deciding factor in whether or not I cancel immediately or stay on with Beautyfix.


----------



## dreile (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my shipping email, and it looks like the BFBLOG discount code did NOT apply.
> 
> ...


 That's just not right!!!



  I hope they get it fixed for you.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 4, 2012)

THIS is why I can't bring myself to join. I am also suspicious about where they get their merchandise. A couple of people have posted about strange boxes and off colors from the Dermstore.  I want to join so badly I fill a bag every couple months, but I can never hit "send". Well, I did once, and when the BFBLOG code didn't work, I called and got rude CS. But still, I long....



> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my shipping email, and it looks like the BFBLOG discount code did NOT apply.
> 
> ...


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to join so badly I fill a bag every couple months, but I can never hit "send". Well, I did once, and when the BFBLOG code didn't work, I called and got rude CS. But still, I long....


I've been doing that forever, too. This time I finally fell for it, and look what happened! If they refuse to give me the discount, I will refuse the package when it arrives and dispute the $49.99 charge with my Mastercard company.


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 5, 2012)

I am SO irritated with this company already! They have not responded to the email I sent two days ago. My shipment is in transit with a delivery date of 7/7. The $49.99 charge is still on my MasterCard, but listed as "pending". I am canceling the minute I get this mess straightened out!


----------



## Wida (Jul 5, 2012)

This happened to me last quarter.  The BFBLOG code did not apply online so I called customer service and got a rude CS agent who argued with me about the code but finally did apply it to my order.  There was a 49.99 pending charge on my credit card for almost a week, and when it finally did go through it was at the 19.99.  Hopefully, that's what happens with your charge too.  I will not order anything from them again though.  I wasn't super impressed with the items offered and it was a pain to deal with them.



> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SO irritated with this company already! They have not responded to the email I sent two days ago. My shipment is in transit with a delivery date of 7/7. The $49.99 charge is still on my MasterCard, but listed as "pending".
> I am canceling the minute I get this mess straightened out!


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 5, 2012)

> This happened to me last quarter.Â  The BFBLOG code did not apply online so I called customer service and got a rude CS agent who argued with me about the code but finally did apply it to my order.Â  There was a 49.99 pending charge on my credit card for almost a week, and when it finally did go through it was at the 19.99.Â  Hopefully, that's what happens with your charge too.Â


I'm gonna try to hold my temper until I see the amount when the charge finally posts. But I am NOT feeling the love for Beautyfix!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jul 5, 2012)

^^^The same thing happened to me! I ordered over the phone because i had an issue with my card and wanted to MAKE SURE the BFBLOGS code was applied and after the CS rep assured me it would, lo and behold.... IT DID NOT GET APPLIED!! I called and they said I would be issued a credit but i am still waiting for it!!! Ughh I feel your frustration!!​  ​ Also, did anyone else order to IQ Derma Clear Remedy hydrating lotion?? I CAN NOT STAND THE SMEL!! OMG I AM SO DISSAPOINTED  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also dont like the baby powder smell of the Perricone MD cleanser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Whats up with products having such horrible scents!?​  ​  ​ *Needless to say, these two items are up for trade along with the Murad primer and eye lift perfector. *​  ​ *If anyone is interested let me know!!!!*​


----------



## LahDiDah (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am SO irritated with this company already! They have not responded to the email I sent two days ago. My shipment is in transit with a delivery date of 7/7. The $49.99 charge is still on my MasterCard, but listed as "pending".
> 
> I am canceling the minute I get this mess straightened out!


 I understand your frustration, but keep in mind that yesterday was a holiday. Hopefully they'll get back to you by the end of business day today.


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LahDiDah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> keep in mind that yesterday was a holiday.


 Nobody I know (other than government workers) gets July 4th off!

A lot of my frustration is due to the fact that it shouldn't have happened in the first place. Their website should have put the code through and reflected the discounted amount on my receipt *without* the need for human intervention.


----------



## cjeanette (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nobody I know (other than government workers) gets July 4th off!
> 
> A lot of my frustration is due to the fact that it shouldn't have happened in the first place. Their website should have put the code through and reflected the discounted amount on my receipt *without* the need for human intervention.


  Really?  I don't know anyone who wasn't off for thr 4th.  Pretty standard.


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 5, 2012)

Guess it depends on what you do for a living. As a nurse, I worked every single holiday you can imagine. Nobody (or almost nobody) who works in retail got the 4th off, either.



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really?  I don't know anyone who wasn't off for thr 4th.  Pretty standard.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guess it depends on what you do for a living. As a nurse, I worked every single holiday you can imagine. Nobody (or almost nobody) who works in retail got the 4th off, either.


 Absoluteyl! Government people get the holiday off and probably administrative staff, depending on where you work. Almost everyone I know gets stuck working holidays lol, myself included. So long as I'm making that extra dollar, I'm not minding too much.


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Absoluteyl! Government people get the holiday off and probably administrative staff, depending on where you work. Almost everyone I know gets stuck working holidays lol, myself included. So long as I'm making that extra dollar, I'm not minding too much.


Here's to time-and-a-half!





I did get seriously annoyed when my USAF hubby (now retired) would get off for things like Martin Luther King Day, while I worked Christmas and New Years, though.


----------



## mimosette (Jul 5, 2012)

My daughter ordered using the code on a pre-paid card. She only loaded $40 on her card . Order seemed to go through with the discount on the site, she got a confirmation email . Then next day got an email "there is a problem with your card". Well, if they tried to bill full price, then YES, there is a problem. BECAUSE THEY WERE ONLY AUTHORIZED TO CHARGE 19.99 !


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here's to time-and-a-half!
> ...


 Yes, I know..it's ridiculous what holidays people get off..I work in a hospital as a CNA, so I'm right there with you. Luckily, I do 12 hr nights and so I get my holiday pay if I work the night going into the holiday...makes sense?  The only time I really want the holiday off is Thanksgiving...sadly, I'm one of those crazy Black Friday shoppers lol!


----------



## mimosette (Jul 5, 2012)

My husband and daughter both worked the 4th. I was off, but I work in education, so I'm off for the summer right now. But our schedules changed this year, and we will have to go to school and work ON LABOR DAY this year. School has never not been out for Labor Day before.

  OK, so my daughter called Beauty Fix about her declined card/order. The BFBLOG is definitely not a valid code an longer. They now have a code for $20 off new customers. She tried to use that , which would have made her total $29.99 , fine with her,fine with her pre-loaded card with a balance of $40. It declined the card. The customer service lady told her to call the card issuer and make sure she had activated the card, even though she has already used it.

She called, no probs with the card. The problem was on Beauty Fix's end. Obviously they were still trying to charge the full amount of $49.99.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mimosette (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^^The same thing happened to me! I ordered over the phone because i had an issue with my card and wanted to MAKE SURE the BFBLOGS code was applied and after the CS rep assured me it would, lo and behold.... IT DID NOT GET APPLIED!! I called and they said I would be issued a credit but i am still waiting for it!!! Ughh I feel your frustration!!​  ​ Also, did anyone else order to IQ Derma Clear Remedy hydrating lotion?? I CAN NOT STAND THE SMEL!! OMG I AM SO DISSAPOINTED  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also dont like the baby powder smell of the Perricone MD cleanser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Whats up with products having such horrible scents!?​  ​  ​ *Needless to say, these two items are up for trade along with the Murad primer and eye lift perfector. *​  ​ *If anyone is interested let me know!!!!*​


I sent you a PM. I love the Murad .


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I dont suppose you get Columbus Day off either? Thats one of my fave day off because its so close to the holidays, its like a cherry on top of a sundae!


 Nope...I actually think my hospital pays out for seven holidays??? New Year's, Labor Day, Memorial, 4th of July, Thanksgiving, Christmas, Veteran's...maybe MLK...can't remember lol. Also, in my dept, they make you rotate, so if you got several holidays off, you're stuck working the next round or next year. Guess who got all her holidays off last year by some magical twist of fate???? LOL, bummer for this winter holiday season coming up!


----------



## nkjm (Jul 5, 2012)

Whenever I tried making orders with BF, I awould mess up my credit card billing address on purpose, so they would send me that automated e-mail lik "blahblahblah, your order didn't go through, please update your billing information." but under recent orders itw ould show the pending charges they were charging me. BFBLOG used to work and I always had an order amount showing up as $19.99  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope whoever's having problems with it gets it fixed bc I seriously LOVE BF.

On another note, I am loving the Stila Set &amp; Correct!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But still iffy on the Murad face primer...don't feel like it's actually doing anything.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whenever I tried making orders with BF, I awould mess up my credit card billing address on purpose, so they would send me that automated e-mail lik "blahblahblah, your order didn't go through, please update your billing information." but under recent orders itw ould show the pending charges they were charging me. BFBLOG used to work and I always had an order amount showing up as $19.99  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope whoever's having problems with it gets it fixed bc I seriously LOVE BF.
> 
> On another note, I am loving the Stila Set &amp; Correct!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But still iffy on the Murad face primer...don't feel like it's actually doing anything.


 Ive been loving it too! I use it to set my hello flawless foundation. Ive been trying it with just some stila one step bronze as a natural bronze look. I think that the set and correct is one of the best setting powders ive ever used. probably because the grinding part and the colors are like a novelty for me. lol


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 5, 2012)

I really like the Stila powder too. I have used the Make Up For Ever high def powder for over a year (which says something as a beauty junkie) and now all I use is the Stila.


----------



## SarahElizSS (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^^The same thing happened to me! I ordered over the phone because i had an issue with my card and wanted to MAKE SURE the BFBLOGS code was applied and after the CS rep assured me it would, lo and behold.... IT DID NOT GET APPLIED!! I called and they said I would be issued a credit but i am still waiting for it!!! Ughh I feel your frustration!!​  ​ Also, did anyone else order to IQ Derma Clear Remedy hydrating lotion?? I CAN NOT STAND THE SMEL!! OMG I AM SO DISSAPOINTED  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also dont like the baby powder smell of the Perricone MD cleanser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Whats up with products having such horrible scents!?​  ​  ​ *Needless to say, these two items are up for trade along with the Murad primer and eye lift perfector. *​  ​ *If anyone is interested let me know!!!!*​


  I also hated the smell of that IQ derma lotion. I will never find out if it works because I cant bear to have my face smell like that all day!! The cleanser wasn't as bad and actually worked well though.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also hated the smell of that IQ derma lotion. I will never find out if it works because I cant bear to have my face smell like that all day!! The cleanser wasn't as bad and actually worked well though.


 Yeah i dont know what is in it that makes is smell that bad but im sure they could have done SOMETHING to mask it even a little bit! I really wanted to like that stuff too but just couldnt get past that smell! The cleanser's smell wasnt nearly as bad and i did kind of like the formula but i like my current cleanser from pangea organics that smells soooooo much better and works even better!

*I really want to trade my Perricone MD cleanser and my Murad primer and eye perfector!!* If you (or anyone else) would be interested in those items let me know!!! I would say that id want to trade the IQ derma but i would feel BAD knowing someone elses nose would have to suffer


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really like the Stila powder too. I have used the Make Up For Ever high def powder for over a year (which says something as a beauty junkie) and now all I use is the Stila.


 I love the Stila powder! I only use mineral powder foundation, not liquid foundation, so I love this for a setting powder after my mineral powder foundation. I particularly love the packaging. With the grinding feature, you only grind up what you're going to use and it doesn't come out of the sifter and make a mess like almost every other loose powder ever created.


----------



## channelzero (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also hated the smell of that IQ derma lotion. I will never find out if it works because I cant bear to have my face smell like that all day!! The cleanser wasn't as bad and actually worked well though.


 For me the smell fades pretty quickly (and I only use it at night, so i don't notice it as much) but I agree it smells BAD. It smells exactly like the moment you pour jello powder into boiling water.


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 7, 2012)

The Saga Continues:

So this morning my Mastercard showed that the $49.99 charge that had been pending was now *posted* (as of 7/5).



My order is due to be delivered today. I planned to refuse delivery and cancel the account, if I couldn't get any satisfaction out of customer service. I was told that the BBBLOG code had expired, but that because I had been told I could have it, they would issue a $30 credit to my card. They have already sent an email to that effect, although it looks like the only way they could make it work was to process it as a returned order.





So I guess I won't cancel my membership until I see what they have to offer next quarter. By then I may have given up my other subs, which will make it easier to justify the expense.


----------



## onthecontrary (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah i dont know what is in it that makes is smell that bad but im sure they could have done SOMETHING to mask it even a little bit! I really wanted to like that stuff too but just couldnt get past that smell! The cleanser's smell wasnt nearly as bad and i did kind of like the formula but i like my current cleanser from pangea organics that smells soooooo much better and works even better!
> 
> *I really want to trade my Perricone MD cleanser and my Murad primer and eye perfector!!* If you (or anyone else) would be interested in those items let me know!!! I would say that id want to trade the IQ derma but i would feel BAD knowing someone elses nose would have to suffer


 would you be interested in trading for anything else for your murad primer (just the primer)? I got the Jane Iredale lip plumper and didn't care for the color but I am loving the primer.


----------



## page5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Those of you that like the Stila Set and Correct . . . how are you applying it? I use liquid foundation and when I use the Stila Set and Correct I apply with a large powder brush and it looks heavy, my pores look larger (to me, anyway), and lightens my skin tone too much. I apply it like the loose powder I normally use but I'm not liking the effect.


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 7, 2012)

> Those of you that like the Stila Set and Correct . . . how are you applying it? I use liquid foundation and when I use the Stila Set and Correct I apply with a large powder brush and it looksÂ heavy, my pores look larger (to me, anyway), and lightens my skin tone too much. IÂ apply it like the loose powder I normally use but I'm not liking the effect.


http://www.zappos.com/stila-set-and-correct-baked-powder-trio-the-correctors has a video


----------



## page5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Pooh. Maybe I'm using too much powder. I turn it more than one click.


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 7, 2012)

I haven't paid attention to the clicks but I don't do it much at all, just enough to get a little.. And I use a fluffy brush to swirl around and apply.. I will have to try patting it on instead of just.. Brushing it all over lol. I don't notice a huge difference right away but after awhile my face just looks fresher/less red than when I use the MUFE HD powder.


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 7, 2012)

If you still don't like it then I'll trade you something for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you that like the Stila Set and Correct . . . how are you applying it? I use liquid foundation and when I use the Stila Set and Correct I apply with a large powder brush and it looks heavy, my pores look larger (to me, anyway), and lightens my skin tone too much. I apply it like the loose powder I normally use but I'm not liking the effect.


 I apply it as a setting powder over my benefit hello flawless foundation. I turn the wheel just a little bit ,tap the grinds onto the mirror and apply it with either a kabuki brush or a long handled powder brush. I wait till the foundation is nearly dry and work in the powder and it gives me just a little more coverage since the foundation is medium. So I  swirl, make sure to tap off the excess to avoid paleness, and buff it all over, including grabbing a smaller brush to set my concealer with.The key is to not over apply the powder otherwise you become very pale looking, Avoid it by tapping all the excess off the brush  and lightly sweep it over your entire face.. When I first used it i used a whole lot, but the trick is to only use a littte. I was so used to using BE's powder foundation so I over applied it. But now I just put a little bit all over and it makes my face look great. My concern is what do I do if I run out lol! But as for the shrinking pores and correcting, it does that, but just a little.

If you are still a little unsure, I have a review up on youtube you can checkout. just search stila set and correct


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 7, 2012)

lol! I hope that it will still be there next quarter so I can pick up another one too! I would totally trade for another one if anyone had an extra or didnt care for it! Ive been doing a summer look with just that and the stila one step bronze and I love it so much! I wanted a look with a bronzey look without foundation, and I apply the bronze all over with a stippling brush and the set it with the saet and correct. I love the set and correct because it cand give me coverage where I need it, as well as getting rid of some of the redness in my face. The powder takes some getting used to but Its soooooo much better than the tarte one or mineral veil. If anyone has one they want to get rid of, let me know too!


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 7, 2012)

> lol! I hope that it will still be there next quarter so I can pick up another one too! I would totally trade for another one if anyone had an extra or didnt care for it! Ive been doing a summer look with just that and the stila one step bronze and I love it so much! I wanted a look with a bronzey look without foundation, and I apply the bronze all over with a stippling brush and the set it with the saet and correct. I love the set and correct because it cand give me coverageÂ where I need it, as well as getting rid of some of the redness in my face. The powder takes some getting used to but Its soooooo much better than the tarte one or mineral veil. If anyone has one they want to get rid of, let me know too!


 Right? I really am surprised how much I like it. I almost want to open another account to get another one plus my other favorite products.. Hahaha


----------



## beautyfool (Jul 7, 2012)

I use a sponge to apply it. I have dry skin and powder can look really cakey - esp when i apply it with a brush. Try using a sponge to pat it on. that works perfectly for me.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right? I really am surprised how much I like it.
> 
> I almost want to open another account to get another one plus my other favorite products.. Hahaha


 Do it! I did and I have a spare, But I use it everyday so Im trying to find other ways of getting more! My rule with ebay and beauty products is if I know its beem on a sub service lately, its probably up there for cheap. The thing is that they are like 20-25 each, I could buy a new sub for that price, and I already have one spare, so ill probably wait.


----------



## page5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, thanks for the application ideas. I may have been applying it too heavily without realizing it. I'll keep you in mind if I decide it's not for me.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jul 8, 2012)

This is a long shot but does anyone have the coconut lotion theyd want to trade? Id love another one and would trade just about anything for it! Also, how do you guys like the exuvience mask? Ive heard great things about it and some people say they order it every time. I've used it 2x and although it felt good going on and coming off i didnt notice any difference in my skin aftetwards either time....im wondering if anyone else feels the same or can tell me why they love it so much. Thanks! Im loving the Stila powder, Jonathan hairspray, coconut lotion, and skindinavia the most out of everything!


----------



## teegardenbr (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is a long shot but does anyone have the coconut lotion theyd want to trade? Id love another one and would trade just about anything for it!
> 
> Also, how do you guys like the exuvience mask? Ive heard great things about it and some people say they order it every time. I've used it 2x and although it felt good going on and coming off i didnt notice any difference in my skin aftetwards either time....im wondering if anyone else feels the same or can tell me why they love it so much. Thanks!
> ...


 I personally like the mask. I feel like it makes my skin super soft when I take it off. Also, it gives my skin a nice clean glow...hopefully that doesn't mean I have super dirty skin to begin with. lol. I really like the Jonathan hairspray as well! The only product I did not like was the chocolate bubble bath...but that was my fault for not noticing the size was so small. But seriously guys, stay away from it, it's just a tiny sample size.


----------



## mega789 (Jul 9, 2012)

Uh I really want that Stilla Set and Correct powder, so if anyone has it for trade :-D 

I have the Stila One Step Bronzer Up for trade (Used 2x as highlighter) Also I have a full sized &amp; NEW Chella Mask for trade. 

This is one of my fav masks of all time, but I was able to obtain an extra one. Beautyfix unfortunately does not have these anymore either.

I just can't justify Beautyfix this month when the other products I wanted are gone (especially Glytone Cleaner, yes I'm looking for that too)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I agree with you *SimplyChelle xX *that the Exuvience did nothing for me as well. Felt nice, but no effect on my skin whatsoever. 

Try the Chella mask!


----------



## mimosette (Jul 9, 2012)

My issue with the Exuviance mask is the smell. It's _horrid_. Very chemical, very nasty. But it does make my face feel soft and clean, and I love peeling it off.

I just don't think I've ever used a product with a smell I dislike this much.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 10, 2012)

I like the Exuviance mask, but I'm not exactly sure why.  I even like the strong smell, because it seems to me (no relevance whatsoever, it just does, jedi mind trick?) that it's working.  I like peel off masks and it seems to be nice.  It isn't a miracle product like the Ren mask.  I did consider beautyfix this season to get another and I'd trade for another probably but they charged me $49.99 last time despite the coupon and it was a pain in the butt so I'm not eager to deal with them again.  I do like their stuff though . . . and I'm a glutton for punishment.  We'll see.  Last time the $90 primer was amazing, I think I still have some left.  I'm sure they do have some great things to try that I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Annelle (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm fairly convinced that BeautyFix is worth the $50 now.  I'll either skip a season that I don't like or I'm generally happy with a $50 package.  The Exuviance mask, for example is $34 at Ulta, and I'm sure if it was $20 I'd probably have bought it at a store, even if all it does it make me feel like I've emotionally done something good for my skin, lol (it's fun to use a peel off mask, what can I say?).  And 7 other items are worth $30.  I just really appreciate the fact that the items, even if I don't like them (I didn't like the 3Lab Foaming Facial Cleanser in my last kit), that they're full sized, and I can use them 10-20 more times over the next month to be sure that I don't like it, and then give away the bottle to someone else to try out and still have over half the product left over.


----------



## page5 (Jul 10, 2012)

I was just looking at my Stila Set and Correct this morning. The weight is .16 - very small amount IMHO. By comparison, I have a pressed powder compact that is .43 and my loose powder is one ounce.


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 11, 2012)

> I'm fairly convinced that BeautyFix is worth the $50 now. Â I'll either skip a season that I don't like or I'm generally happy with a $50 package.


Me too! Pretty sure I will stay with BF, and likely cancel my two monthly subs that send me such random stuff (Birchbox and Sample Society). I love getting to choose my own full sized or huge sample size products! I'm paying $40 each for my QVC Beauty Test Tubes, and they don't excite me as much as this sub does.


----------



## nkjm (Jul 11, 2012)

Did anyone else get the Cures eyecream and think that it smelled weird? ......sort of like a weird expired product-y smell? Or is it just mine that smells weird.....


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get the Cures eyecream and think that it smelled weird? ......sort of like a weird expired product-y smell? Or is it just mine that smells weird.....


"Weird" is a pretty subjective concept. That said, I didn't notice anything off about mine.


----------



## Annelle (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> "Weird" is a pretty subjective concept. That said, I didn't notice anything off about mine.


 LOL yeah, I guess it can be. I was trying to imagine what "weird" smells like but then I remembered I had the eye cream too.

I had ordered both eye creams in one box so I was trying to remember which one did smell weird, but I know exactly what you're talking about, nkjm.  It's almost like a rubbery, plastic "fresh factory produced playground equipment" sort of scent, instead of any sort of cream you'd apply onto skin.


----------



## page5 (Jul 11, 2012)

nkjm: I've been using the Cures eye cream for the past week and I really have not noticed any scent at all.

................................&gt; I just retrieved mine and put a little on my hand and sniffed it. You are right, it does have a faint, weird scent. I did not notice it until I got it right under my nose. It doesn't smell bad (to me), just odd and it dissipates pretty quick.

Pooh: you must have got your billing problem resolved? Glad you are enjoying BF.


----------



## manuri (Jul 11, 2012)

My cures also did smell a bit off, like it's been a product that has expired. I contacted the CS and was able to get another product instead. I was really concerned since it seemed like the product was not supposed to have any scent. The smell was really strong that I had to go wipe it off and wash. It was a good thing I tried it instead of leaving it off and waiting to finishe my current eye cream first.


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gifPooh: you must have got your billing problem resolved? Glad you are enjoying BF.


Still waiting for my $30 credit to show up on my card, but I have email from Beautyfix that Sonji credited it back to my account.





Now that I see the awesome products they sent me, I feel guilty asking for the credit. The shipment was definitely worth full price, and I'll be staying with Beautyfix!


----------



## Annelle (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just looking at my Stila Set and Correct this morning. The weight is .16 - very small amount IMHO. By comparison, I have a pressed powder compact that is .43 and my loose powder is one ounce.


 I was going to say that it makes sense that a pressed powder would take up less physical space than a loose powder, but it's the same size as Too Faced Primed and Poreless finishing powder, and MUFE's travel size HD powder, and Smashbox Photo Set Finishing powder is .17oz.

That's not to say that there aren't powders that come in larger volumes, but just wanted to point out that the .16oz is the full sized version, and there are other full size powders that come in similar sized amounts.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 12, 2012)

This sub is 101% worth the full price, IMO. I love it!

About the Exuviance mask (I saw that someone asked a page back what people like about it), I really love how soft and glowy my skin looks after I use it. I like the cheapy Freeman cucumber mask and this is like the superhero version of that to me. It's definitely one of my top 3 favorite face masks, ever, and I use a lot of different ones, including face masks from Japan and Korea (I'm an Asian beauty product addict). But as always, different skin = different results.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 12, 2012)

I still want this. But I just can't. I have two full glossyboxes and two full BA boxes full of skin care samples, plus another basket. BUT I WANT MORE


----------



## nkjm (Jul 12, 2012)

^ Do it. BF is so worth ittttttttt

And yeah, sorry for my vague use of the word "weird" to describe the eye cream. I really didn't know how to put it other than....it reminded me of old perhaps expired lipstick? Anyways, I'm glad I'm not going crazy and that there really is a smell. Manuri, thanks for the suggestion. I might contact CS too and let them know...I just have a really weird fear that it's been on the shelves too long and has expired :x


----------



## mega789 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This sub is 101% worth the full price, IMO. I love it!
> 
> About the Exuviance mask (I saw that someone asked a page back what people like about it), I really love how soft and glowy my skin looks after I use it. I like the cheapy Freeman cucumber mask and this is like the superhero version of that to me. It's definitely one of my top 3 favorite face masks, ever, and I use a lot of different ones, including face masks from Japan and Korea (I'm an Asian beauty product addict). But as always, different skin = different results.


 
Wow interesting! I'm an Asian beauty product too, and somehow the Exuviance did nada for me, but as you said different skin types.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Chella mask on the other showed awesome results, even more than the Ren one. Clearer &amp; brighter skin tone. I wish the Exuviance worked for me too.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 20, 2012)

So I found out the BFBLOG code is no longer working, so my guess is that maybe the code is invalid and maybe thats why people were having issues getting it to work????

The new code is BF20BLOG which is 20 off of your order. making it 29.99+ tax if your state enforces it.

I think this sub is so worth it! Hopefully the code will work for existing members, but I wont be able to try this until next quarter. Im really hoping the stila powder will still be there so I can get another one! Its been my favorite item in the whole box!


----------



## mega789 (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I found out the BFBLOG code is no longer working, so my guess is that maybe the code is invalid and maybe thats why people were having issues getting it to work????
> 
> ...


 
Yeah that's their new code, but it's only for new members  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jul 20, 2012)

Kinda off topic, but there are more Dermstore Mystery bags.  Can you recognize the shapes of the products?










Summer Essentials Kit #1
($64 VALUE)
*NOW $9.99* SAVE 84%






Summer Essentials Kit #2
($83.10 VALUE)
*NOW $14.99* SAVE 82%






Summer Essentials Kit #3
($87.58 VALUE)
*NOW $15.99* SAVE 82%








Summer Essentials Kit #4
($117.58 VALUE)
*NOW $24.99* SAVE 79*%*


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 20, 2012)

That first item in the first bag looks like the murad primer or bronzer! then the eyeshadow, vichy and im not sure on the last item


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 21, 2012)

Question: when you do the surveys on your Beautyfix products and get your $25 off of $50 code, can you use it towards your next Beautyfix box?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Question: when you do the surveys on your Beautyfix products and get your $25 off of $50 code, can you use it towards your next Beautyfix box?


 nope, towards your purchase on dermstore. You can call and check, but im pretty sure you cant. If you dont want it I would love to have it!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 26, 2012)

If I called to fix the promo code that didn't work and they redid it on the phone and I got the confirmation that set it to new do I have to redo my picking..? Or did they just reset it to take the correct charge? Anyone else have that happen!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If I called to fix the promo code that didn't work and they redid it on the phone and I got the confirmation that set it to new do I have to redo my picking..? Or did they just reset it to take the correct charge? Anyone else have that happen!


 I believe that its just the charge... I didnt have to repick after they fixed the pricing for me.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you. Thats what i got from the phone convo but when i got the email I was all confused


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jul 26, 2012)

Ugh im so sad! I really liked the Stila set and correct powder but am ALREADY OUT OF IT!! I would get more but the price is too much for a product that only lasted me a few weeks! Speaking of thing from my beauty fix box that I've been loving, ive also been using the skindanavia makeup setting spray everyday! The coconut firming lotion almost everyday, and the nailtiques protien under polish everutime i do my nails! I do love the jonathan hairspray but since I hardly use it i know ill have it forever!!! Overall, i think i definitely got my moneys worth!!! Anyone else find that the Stila powder ran out super quick!?


----------



## page5 (Jul 26, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* 



I was just looking at my Stila Set and Correct this morning. The weight is .16 - very small amount IMHO. By comparison, I have a pressed powder compact that is .43 and my loose powder is one ounce.
I was going to say that it makes sense that a pressed powder would take up less physical space than a loose powder, but it's the same size as Too Faced Primed and Poreless finishing powder, and MUFE's travel size HD powder, and Smashbox Photo Set Finishing powder is .17oz.

That's not to say that there aren't powders that come in larger volumes, but just wanted to point out that the .16oz is the full sized version, and there are other full size powders that come in similar sized amounts.

-----------------------------------------------

I mentioned the above a couple of weeks ago and I copied Annelle's response. I agree, the amount was small but evidently similar to other brands.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh im so sad! I really liked the Stila set and correct powder but am ALREADY OUT OF IT!! I would get more but the price is too much for a product that only lasted me a few weeks! Speaking of thing from my beauty fix box that I've been loving, ive also been using the skindanavia makeup setting spray everyday! The coconut firming lotion almost everyday, and the nailtiques protien under polish everutime i do my nails! I do love the jonathan hairspray but since I hardly use it i know ill have it forever!!! Overall, i think i definitely got my moneys worth!!!
> 
> Anyone else find that the Stila powder ran out super quick!?


 Yup! Ive been using it everyday and i feel like Im running low. i have two back ups, but it makes me sad that they go so quick. I have 2 BF subs so I got one backup that way and one more from ebay. I normally dont like to buy makeup from ebay but i made an exception for this one. i feel like getting another though...If anyone has one that doesnt want it or has extra, PM me! I would trade for some more!


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 27, 2012)

> Ugh im so sad! I really liked the Stila set and correct powder but am ALREADY OUT OF IT!! I would get more but the price is too much for a product that only lasted me a few weeks! Speaking of thing from my beauty fix box that I've been loving, ive also been using the skindanavia makeup setting spray everyday! The coconut firming lotion almost everyday, and the nailtiques protien under polish everutime i do my nails! I do love the jonathan hairspray but since I hardly use it i know ill have it forever!!! Overall, i think i definitely got my moneys worth!!! Anyone else find that the Stila powder ran out super quick!?


 I feel like mine is running lower already which is disappointing. I would previously buy the travel size of the MUFE powder and it lasted a long time.. Over six months. I don't think I will get six months out of this and it's double the price of the MUFE. Ugh sad since it is great stuff!


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 27, 2012)

Those of you who "feel" your Stila is running low- what do you mean by that? I've been using mine nearly every day since I got it, and honestly it looks exactly the same as it did on day one (since it's under a plastic shield and all). I am thrilled to have gotten a full sized product that retails for $34 in a box that only cost me $20!


----------



## page5 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Those of you who "feel" your Stila is running low- what do you mean by that? I've been using mine nearly every day since I got it, and honestly it looks exactly the same as it did on day one (since it's under a plastic shield and all). I am thrilled to have gotten a full sized product that retails for $34 in a box that only cost me $20!


 After four weeks of intermittent use I noticed the powder around the edges, under the shield, was gone (no more left to grind). There was still some in the middle - don't know how much because I gave it to a friend who wanted to try it.

It was nice to try the Stila set and correct but in the end I found that I liked my loose powder better (an added benefit that the price is less and 5x the amount of product)


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> After four weeks of intermittent use I noticed the powder around the edges, under the shield, was gone (no more left to grind). There was still some in the middle - don't know how much because I gave it to a friend who wanted to try it.
> ...


 I really like the stila one, I used to use a few different ones,BE mineral veil in original and tinted, tarte smooth operator, and some other ones, and I really thought that the colors did more for me than any other powder. I think it depends on each person. I take the stila with me and I actually reapply it instead of a blot powder and it just makes me look matte.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 31, 2012)

Did anyone try the Arcona toner this quarter? I didnt pick it up, but now that I know about arcona, I really want to try it or at  least know if anyone liked it!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 5, 2012)

This toner is being sent out in the Sample Society boxes this month, so if you want to try it I would suggest you check the trade thread in a week or so to see if anyone has it up for trade. I will be keeping mine, since I love a good toner. 



> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone try the Arcona toner this quarter? I didnt pick it up, but now that I know about arcona, I really want to try it or at  least know if anyone liked it!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 5, 2012)

I just received my first box last week and I'm definitely going to keep my subscription!

I liked everything, especially the Exuviance mask, all of the nail treatments (they actually work), the 3LAB cleanser and of course the Stila powder.

The total RV is almost $285.

Here's my haul pic:







Individual item pics and nail polish swatch in my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeka19 (Aug 9, 2012)

When does next season's beautyfix come out? Anyone know?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jeka19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When does next season's beautyfix come out? Anyone know?


 mid september


----------



## Jeka19 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 9, 2012)

I just ordered my first Beauty Fix bag. I only heard about it today from a MUT blogger, and I was really impressed with how many full sized or generously sampled items I will be getting for the intro price. Here's what I picked:

- Exuviance Rej Masque

- 3Lab M crem

- Bioelements Pumice Peel

- Batiste dry shampoo

- Alphahydrox AHA Souffle Soothing Anti-wrinkle

- Nailtiques nail moisturizer and formula kit

- Jane Iredale just kissed lip plumper

- Murad eye lift perfector &amp; Hybrid primer perfector matte

As you can see by my choices, I am really paranoid about wrinkles and my skin's texture. I really hope one of those treatments or creams makes a dramatic positive difference. I would seriously consider purchasing the $250 for full price if it could really impress me with its results. I've never paid that much for a face cream or any other single beauty product before, but if it could fix my issues, it would be worth it, to me.

I'm really impressed they included the Murad primer and eye lift as one choice and they are full size! I hope I like them. They are out of the Stila color correcting powder and the coconut lotion, now. But I wasn't after those items anyway, and would only have added them as an afterthought. The lip plumper looks really pretty in all of the pics/videos I've seen. Dry shampoo is something I can always use. And the nail kit would be excellent if it works. I have peely nails, so I am curious to see if it helps at all. I'm really looking forward to getting my order, and seeing what the new products will be in September.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered my first Beauty Fix bag. I only heard about it today from a MUT blogger, and I was really impressed with how many full sized or generously sampled items I will be getting for the intro price. Here's what I picked:
> 
> ...


 Summer was my first box too! I signed up because of the stila, and I love it. The dry shampoo isnt bad, I got it too and didnt mind it. I wish I would have gotten other things like the lip plumper, murad items, arcona toner. But the first one is a learning experience. I cant wait till september either!


----------



## Annelle (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> - 3Lab M crem


 Just a word of warning, I am pretty sure the 3Lab cream is a teeny sample.  I remembered looking at it (wanting to get it) but I opted for larger sized products instead.  I have no idea how good it is though, it might be a miracle product lol.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just a word of warning, I am pretty sure the 3Lab cream is a teeny sample.  I remembered looking at it (wanting to get it) but I opted for larger sized products instead.  I have no idea how good it is though, it might be a miracle product lol.


I think it is like a .5, but people said that a little goes a lot way. I looked up reviews online, and the raves are overwhelming. The only negative reviews I saw, is one or two people who got whiteheads, and every other review said that it made their wrinkles go away, and that they saw a difference almost immediately. The brand says it's the rare apple stem cells, but it's also got some kind of growth hormone in it, which kind of scares me. But at this point, I think I'd do just about anything for a smooth forehead. I don't have real wrinkles, just cruddy texture from a tango with some retinol, so .5 could possibly fix my problem.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 10, 2012)

The nail kit works for sure, I have thin peeling nails and it actually does make them stronger. After 4 or 5 protein base coats they don't even bend anymore!



> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered my first Beauty Fix bag. I only heard about it today from a MUT blogger, and I was really impressed with how many full sized or generously sampled items I will be getting for the intro price. Here's what I picked:
> 
> ...


----------



## samplegal (Aug 10, 2012)

It's true about the Nailtiques â€” it works. I couldn't wear nail polish for like 10 years because I have the weakest, peeliest nails, and the Nailtiques really helped a lot. I used the kit for like a month to strengthen my nails, and then when I tried wearing nail polish, I always use the Nailtiques protein as my base coat. I've been wearing polish every day for the last 6 months without much trouble.


----------



## Pellen (Aug 13, 2012)

I am thinking about subbing to Beauty Fix, how do you know how much they are going to charge you? When you go to sign up and build your bag it doesn't ask for any cc info until you have already signed up. I went ahead and made a account and it tried to charge me without anything. I put a promo code in as well and it doesn't tell you a total price. So fill me with wisdom subbers!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am thinking about subbing to Beauty Fix, how do you know how much they are going to charge you? When you go to sign up and build your bag it doesn't ask for any cc info until you have already signed up. I went ahead and made a account and it tried to charge me without anything. I put a promo code in as well and it doesn't tell you a total price. So fill me with wisdom subbers!


 I wasn't comfortable with the whole "secret" price thing so i called them and placed my order by phone.  Everything gets taken care of properly that way.  Also, if there were any items that you wanted that are no longer avail on-line, you can ask about it because sometimes they still have a few left.


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 13, 2012)

When in September can we order again, does anyone know?


----------



## Annelle (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't comfortable with the whole "secret" price thing so i called them and placed my order by phone.  Everything gets taken care of properly that way.  Also, if there were any items that you wanted that are no longer avail on-line, you can ask about it because sometimes they still have a few left.


 It's not really a "secret" price, since the $49.99 is displayed all over their website.  The main thing that's the problem here is if you're using a coupon code or have a discount, you have no way of verifying that the discount is approved, acknowledged, or even legitimate, because there isn't a "confirm this order/price/shipping address/payment" step...it just jumps straight from "pick your items" to "ok your credit card has been charged and you'll get a shipping notice soon."

Even when you go to an actual store with a bunch of stuff to buy, they let you know how much the total is before taking your money, and BeautyFix's website doesn't give you that confirmation step.

@AthenaBolina, the schedule isn't set into stone.  When I called and asked them about it once, I was told the customer service doesn't even know the exact release date of the new season until maybe a week or two before the new season.  You'll get a teaser e-mail maybe a week or two before it's ready, with a preview of some/most of the new products that will be available for the new season, then for a few days to a week, you'll be able to check out the new products available on their site.  Then, you get another e-mail saying "Pick your fix!" which lets you know that you can now choose items.  That same e-mail will notify you the cut off date for you to pick your items or cancel the box (if you do neither, then they'll auto-pick and auto-ship/auto-charge you after their cut off date).  Usually there's maybe 10-14 days? to pick?  I know I've listed exact dates in the past, but it's around 2 weeks, I believe.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not really a "secret" price, since the $49.99 is displayed all over their website.  The main thing that's the problem here is if you're using a coupon code or have a discount, you have no way of verifying that the discount is approved, acknowledged, or even legitimate, because there isn't a "confirm this order/price/shipping address/payment" step...it just jumps straight from "pick your items" to "ok your credit card has been charged and you'll get a shipping notice soon."


 You're right, I was just being snarky when I typed that.  It does bug me though that there's no confirmation of the amount being charged.  And I recollect that there have been a number of people on this thread whose accounts ended up not getting the appropriate code or discount applied.   That said, I do like BF since you have control over the items you get, and the items are mostly full or deluxe size.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gifYou'll get a teaser e-mail maybe a week or two before it's ready, with a preview of some/most of the new products that will be available for the new season, then for a few days to a week, you'll be able to check out the new products available on their site.  Then, you get another e-mail saying "Pick your fix!" which lets you know that you can now choose items.  That same e-mail will notify you the cut off date for you to pick your items or cancel the box (if you do neither, then they'll auto-pick and auto-ship/auto-charge you after their cut off date).  Usually there's maybe 10-14 days? to pick?  I know I've listed exact dates in the past, but it's around 2 weeks, I believe.


 I haven't even gotten my first one yet, and I am ridiculously excited about the new quarter. Thank you for letting us newbies know how it works.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 13, 2012)

I am so in love with the items I have received and looking foward to the next one! Talk about some good stuff for your money I would recommend it to everyone! When I asked for the next date I was just told mid September ! Here is what I got in my box! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHva1flWf6U&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Annelle (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're right, I was just being snarky when I typed that.  It does bug me though that there's no confirmation of the amount being charged.  And I recollect that there have been a number of people on this thread whose accounts ended up not getting the appropriate code or discount applied.   That said, I do like BF since you have control over the items you get, and the items are mostly full or deluxe size.


 I agree with you. The simple confirmation step would save everybody (including their own customer service!!) a lot of hassle. I don't know why they don't have it.  It's always best to be able to confirm before you pay, instead of feeling like you're mid-purchase and all of a sudden the money's taken from you.

Unless they changed their button to a "Pressing this button confirms everything you've got and will charge you and complete your purchase order. please verify NOW before clicking!" like huge bold bright in your face "THIS IS YOUR LAST CHANCE" statement.  I much prefer having everything on my cart, going to the next screen so I can verify everything before hitting the "charge my card" button.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't comfortable with the whole "secret" price thing so i called them and placed my order by phone.  Everything gets taken care of properly that way.  Also, if there were any items that you wanted that are no longer avail on-line, you can ask about it because sometimes they still have a few left.


 Yeah i definitely reccomment ordering over the phone. I had the same issue with the promo code not going through, and was charged full price without knowing.  When i saw the charge on my bank statement I called and they took care of it for me, crediting the difference back to my account.  I actually liked the service so much I signed up for a second box/account using my other e-mail address.  That time I called to place the order and ended up getting a second bottle of the eminence coconut lotion although it was "sold out" on the website! Definitely dosent hurt to ask! I will order over the phone next quarter unless they change the payment method to show the final charge.  Does anyone know if they have another promo code for next time? One that an existing subscriber can use? That would be awsome!!


----------



## tessak (Aug 14, 2012)

Does anyone have one (or two?) of the $25 off $50 purchase coupon codes that you won't be using? If so, I'd love to have it â€” I want to buy my boyfriend an Art of Shaving kit for his birthday. I'd be happy to send you a sample on my swap list (or make you a great swap if you're interested) in return.


----------



## mega789 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah i definitely reccomment ordering over the phone. I had the same issue with the promo code not going through, and was charged full price without knowing.  When i saw the charge on my bank statement I called and they took care of it for me, crediting the difference back to my account.  I actually liked the service so much I signed up for a second box/account using my other e-mail address.  That time I called to place the order and ended up getting a second bottle of the eminence coconut lotion although it was "sold out" on the website! Definitely dosent hurt to ask! I will order over the phone next quarter unless they change the payment method to show the final charge.  Does anyone know if they have another promo code for next time? One that an existing subscriber can use? That would be awsome!!


 Only problem is that the phone can bring it's own headaches. Many of us here have been denied promo codes on the phone being told that they are expired when in fact they are not. Their operators are never on the same page.

I do agree though that the extra checkout step in their process should be a Must! I build websites and it's an easy thing and common practice to have.


----------



## annieha10 (Aug 15, 2012)

My BF just surprised me with all 4 kits..  

I am very happy and very satisfied. 

Also dont see anything ive been seeing on the beauty fix products list. 

Well.. I havent had a chance to go through all of them yet.. 

there is just.. so... many stuff in here..  

I was happy even with the $10 mystery bag with the nail therapy oil and sample size serums and etc. of 4 products last month.

Jumping up and down and having fun opening my early Christmas gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 15, 2012)

And the operators can be just mean at BF.



> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Only problem is that the phone can bring it's own headaches. Many of us here have been denied promo codes on the phone being told that they are expired when in fact they are not. Their operators are never on the same page.
> ...


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 20, 2012)

I got my first box on Saturday and I have been using some of the products. Those Murad primers are amazing! They just disappear into my skin, and I thought maybe it didn't do anything, except even out my skin tone very slightly, but it kept my foundation and concealer on all day long. I even took a one hour nap, and went to the park, and I went out later without having to reapply anything.

The lip plumper is a pretty color. I haven't had the chance to try everything yet, but I am already impressed.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's true about the Nailtiques â€” it works. I couldn't wear nail polish for like 10 years because I have the weakest, peeliest nails, and the Nailtiques really helped a lot. I used the kit for like a month to strengthen my nails, and then when I tried wearing nail polish, I always use the Nailtiques protein as my base coat. I've been wearing polish every day for the last 6 months without much trouble.


 Nailtiques protein is one of my holy grail products. I also wear it as a base coat. Seriously, one of the best products ever. I super duper love Beauty Fix because I discovered this amaaaaze product there and I get it every single time now. I even like the red polish that came with it in the package too. Last time, I got the set with the oil/creams, and that stuff is fabulous as well! Loooooove Nailtiques!


----------



## samplegal (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nailtiques protein is one of my holy grail products. I also wear it as a base coat. Seriously, one of the best products ever. I super duper love Beauty Fix because I discovered this amaaaaze product there and I get it every single time now. I even like the red polish that came with it in the package too. Last time, I got the set with the oil/creams, and that stuff is fabulous as well! Loooooove Nailtiques!


 Ooh, I got the nail polish too, but forgot all about it. Thanks for reminding me. I wonder if that has added strengtheners since its Nailtiques brand...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, I got the nail polish too, but forgot all about it. Thanks for reminding me. I wonder if that has added strengtheners since its Nailtiques brand...


 Yes they do! I really liked it, and it is a perfect pin-up girl red.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes they do! I really liked it, and it is a perfect pin-up girl red.


I hope they offer it again in the new quarter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope they offer it again in the new quarter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Anything still on the list is still available and in stock...but sometimes things that are available from a previous quarter can become sold out very quickly once the time comes to pick new items again.


----------



## coffeeaddict (Sep 7, 2012)

Got my BeautyFix box today and absolutely love it! The products are in generous sizes and they are awesome! I tried to use a $20 off code, but for some reason it didn't work for me. I called and they credited it to me. I think it's a good value for $49 and even better for $29! Definitely keeping it for now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 7, 2012)

When is the next quarter starting?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When is the next quarter starting?


 september 15th! eeeek, I can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> september 15th! eeeek, I can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! Pshhhh. I will be out the whole day of 15th. Hoping to get good stuff days after that!! Weee!


----------



## italiablu (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm addicted to Beauty Fix!! I love the nailtiques product. I didn't have nails that peel but they did bend - they are so much stronger now. I can't wait for the next quarter. Does anyone know if they email you when it is time to pick your new products??


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *italiablu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm addicted to Beauty Fix!! I love the nailtiques product. I didn't have nails that peel but they did bend - they are so much stronger now. I can't wait for the next quarter. Does anyone know if they email you when it is time to pick your new products??


 I know the next quarter will start on the 15th, I heard though that it opened up early last season... Not sure if its true but I have been checking everyday since I want t have first dibs at the new items! Im addicted too! Ive been wanting to try the nailtiques, if its still around, then I will pick it next month in the polish duo


----------



## beautyfool (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes! it did open up early last season. My box was delievered before the 15th was even here.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyfool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! it did open up early last season. My box was delievered before the 15th was even here.


 how early was it last quarter?


----------



## Anodyne (Sep 13, 2012)

Can someone clarify how this whole seasonal thing works?  I just signed up with them last week and my box is shipping this week.  Would that count as the fall quarter?  Or would that still be Summer?  

If it's still Summer, will I get an e-mail to choose 3rd quarter stuff soon?  'Cause that'd be overkill, haha.  Too many samples at once!  I kinda sorta subbed to Beauty Army too &amp; already had a BB sub........

On second thought, there's no such thing as "too many samples at once".  Bring 'em on!

Thanks, ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahElizSS (Sep 13, 2012)

I would be willing to bet that since they havent opened fall yet they would still consider that your "summer" box.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyone see the preview items that were put up on their facebook wall a few days ago? Im not really impressed. I signed up after seeing jane iredale, stila and eyeshadows and brushes, but it looks like a ton of skin care items. And even a back acne spray. Seriously! I thought they  were trying to include more makeup into the program... Im 19, I dont need all of this skincare stuff...  I miht have to cancel if it doesnt impress. $50 could buy me 5 birchboxes or myglam bags....not skincare items i'll never use... Hoping that it will be better than what we were shown...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone see the preview items that were put up on their facebook wall a few days ago? Im not really impressed. I signed up after seeing jane iredale, stila and eyeshadows and brushes, but it looks like a ton of skin care items. And even a back acne spray. Seriously! I thought they  were trying to include more makeup into the program... Im 19, I dont need all of this skincare stuff...  I miht have to cancel if it doesnt impress. $50 could buy me 5 birchboxes or myglam bags....not skincare items i'll never use... Hoping that it will be better than what we were shown...


 I just looked, hmmmm.  Not so interesting to me either.  I might skip this quarter if that's everything.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm skipping as well.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 13, 2012)

they are doing a new referal program where the person you invites gets 20.00 off the first beautyfix kit, and if you get 5 people to subscribe you get a free kit yourself. 

Note to moderators: If this isnt allowed, just delete my comment... 

*Note: Not allowed but your main post is fine just not the last part which was edited out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 14, 2012)

The spoiler items did not appeal to me either, but I'll have to see the whole selection before I decide. I would love more skincare, just not anything they listed.


----------



## alphaloria (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone see the preview items that were put up on their facebook wall a few days ago? Im not really impressed. I signed up after seeing jane iredale, stila and eyeshadows and brushes, but it looks like a ton of skin care items. And even a back acne spray. Seriously! I thought they  were trying to include more makeup into the program... Im 19, I dont need all of this skincare stuff...  I miht have to cancel if it doesnt impress. $50 could buy me 5 birchboxes or myglam bags....not skincare items i'll never use... Hoping that it will be better than what we were shown...


I was planning to cancel after this quarter, as I need to rein in my spending, but I was unimpressed enough with the preview to cancel now. I've tried everything I wanted to try from the existing selection. IIRC, last quarter's preview was exactly what was launched - 8 new products.

I like skincare, but YAWN.


----------



## xiehan (Sep 14, 2012)

Have people who are current members been sent e-mails about this quarter? I just realized that the e-mail address linked to my account is no longer active, so I haven't received anything. Wonder if I've missed anything - particularly the deadline to skip or cancel.


----------



## Anodyne (Sep 14, 2012)

> Have people who are current members been sent e-mails about this quarter? I just realized that the e-mail address linked to my account is no longer active, so I haven't received anything. Wonder if I've missed anything - particularly the deadline to skip or cancel.


 Their FB page said Sept 15.


----------



## StillPooh (Sep 14, 2012)

Is there a deadline to skip or cancel? I thought you could quit at any time.

The 15th is when the new quarter opens, but it's only 2 months from when I joined.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have people who are current members been sent e-mails about this quarter? I just realized that the e-mail address linked to my account is no longer active, so I haven't received anything. Wonder if I've missed anything - particularly the deadline to skip or cancel.


 havent recieved anything yet!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 14, 2012)

Hmmm they just posted on the fb wall saying the quarter will start on the 18th... wtf they said multiple times it was the 15th, is it a mistake?


----------



## xiehan (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm they just posted on the fb wall saying the quarter will start on the 18th... wtf they said multiple times it was the 15th, is it a mistake?


 My guess is it has to do with the 15th being a Saturday, not a business day. It makes sense because the last time they updated their stock, they had numerous technical issues and people not able to place their orders, so they'll want to have customer service reps standing by in order to assist people if they have problems.

That said, it is pretty screwy of them that they were telling everyone the 15th all along and only just now announced they're pushing it back a couple of days. Definitely reinforces my sense that they don't fully have their act together.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My guess is it has to do with the 15th being a Saturday, not a business day. It makes sense because the last time they updated their stock, they had numerous technical issues and people not able to place their orders, so they'll want to have customer service reps standing by in order to assist people if they have problems.
> ...


 And that totally makes sense, but I think its fustrating to me because they constantly said the 15th, the 15th in many FB posts and now hours before you are going to announce that it changed? I was brought in with the stila, but this mixed with a selection including back acne spray, may make me cancel before I even get to try this out twice.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 15, 2012)

*Beautyfix has weekend CS, btw*



> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And that totally makes sense, but I think its fustrating to me because they constantly said the 15th, the 15th in many FB posts and now hours before you are going to announce that it changed? I was brought in with the stila, but this mixed with a selection including back acne spray, may make me cancel before I even get to try this out twice.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 15, 2012)

Can someone please tell me how this works as far as when you have to pick something before they pull a charge? If you skip you have to call correct? Just wanna make sure I understand! Thanks


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Sep 17, 2012)

Do you think they will be adding more products to the selection?  There doesn't seem to be as many as in the last few selection periods.


----------



## SarahElizSS (Sep 17, 2012)

I thought they said the 18th...I'm able to select the new items now. Too bad there is nothing I'm interested in. I have never gotten an email from them to pick my new items. I know other people said they were told we werent actually subscribed if we used the BFBLOG code when we first signed up. Anyone know if I have to call to skip since I didnt get the email?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 17, 2012)

For anyone getting a box this quarter, if you have a survey code and don't think you'll use it, can you PM it to me? I would be so grateful!


----------



## Virginia Reyna (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm able to select my items now too! Wonder if there will be more tomorrow? should i wait? ahhh.... decisions decisions!


----------



## StillPooh (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought they said the 18th...I'm able to select the new items now. Too bad there is nothing I'm interested in. I have never gotten an email from them to pick my new items. I know other people said they were told we werent actually subscribed if we used the BFBLOG code when we first signed up. Anyone know if I have to call to skip since I didnt get the email?


I didn't get an e-mail either, so I just went ahead and called. I was able to skip this shipment without any problems. Hopefully next quarter will be more exciting.


----------



## AthenaBolina (Sep 18, 2012)

Their selections this quarter are very lacking...I am not impressed at all.  I'll be skipping as well


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 18, 2012)

I am skipping this month as well nothing was jumping out at me to say pick me once! I guess i get to save money this time i hope next time is more things for me let me know what you ladies pick!


----------



## italiablu (Sep 18, 2012)

Since they are supposed to give me a credit from a failed code I went ahead and got it this quarter. To be honest, I probably would have got this quarter even without the credit. I did get some duplicates of what I picked last quarter but there is no way I could get all of them for the price (even better if they apply my discount) - I grabbed both Nailtiques Sets, Alpha Hydroxy Cream, Exuviance Rejuvenating Treatment Masque, Nick Chavez Horsetail Root Lifting Spray &amp; Shampoo, NeoStrata and Snowberry Eye Creams.

I like to get the non-makeup/treatment products since they are so expensive compared to a lipstick.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, I went ahead and ordered for the quarter.
 

I got a second 3 Lab M cream - eventually I will get around to trying it out. lol

The Nailtiques red polish and larger forumla 2 - I love formula 2

A second Jane Iredale lip color - I loved it too much, really this was the perfect color!

The new lip plumper - I have a strange fascination with lip plumpers

the SPF 40 for face - I actually really needed something like this

Guinot Gommage Biologique - we'll see
Argan oil - I wanted a travel sized argan oil, I'll always use argan oil
mascara - to add to my mascara stash
 
I was on the fence, but I did the math and if I consider that I usually pay $10 for a mascara (deluxe sample size) and that the argan oil is about $5 worth (for the cheap brand I buy,) then that knocks down the remaining items to about $35.
 
ETA: Well crud, I just realized that the "argan oil" has argan oil in it, along with a bunch of other stuff including two silicones that cause build-up. Not cool. I have no idea what I am going to do with it, now.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 18, 2012)

I skipped.


----------



## Jeka19 (Sep 18, 2012)

Do you have to call to skip? Do they automatically charge you? Last quarter was my 1st and I don't want to order this quarter...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jeka19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do you have to call to skip? Do they automatically charge you? Last quarter was my 1st and I don't want to order this quarter...


 I called to skip.


----------



## cutpiece (Sep 18, 2012)

idk I'm big on skincare, so I liked this selection lol. I chose:

Lisa Hoffman Night &amp; Day Vitamin A &amp; C serum

Snowberry Eye Cream

Kinearse Photofacial cleanser

Perricone MD Vit C Ester 15

VMV Hypoallergenics Face &amp; Body Lotion

Murad Time Release Retinol Concentrate

Argan Oil

Pur-lisse Lip Comfort


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 19, 2012)

On a side note, http://www.dermstore.com/product_Living+Grace+Spray+Fragrance_45624.htm is this right? I ordered it so ill let you know, but this is 42 on philosophy.com for the 2 oz and the .5 is 15... curious if its a typo on size or price...


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 19, 2012)

Is there a code that can be used for this season?


----------



## Annelle (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anodyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone clarify how this whole seasonal thing works?  I just signed up with them last week and my box is shipping this week.  Would that count as the fall quarter?  Or would that still be Summer?


 I believe if you were able to pick from the new selection, you're included in the new season.  New members actually can order a few days before the rest of us can because you're allowed to order at any time and they always have a preview up a few days early.



> Originally Posted by *Jeka19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do you have to call to skip? Do they automatically charge you? Last quarter was my 1st and I don't want to order this quarter...


 Yes, you have to call in to skip.  They will automatically charge you when it reaches the deadline listed in your e-mail (in this case, Sept 25, 11:59pm PST) if you're not marked to skip this season.

If you choose to call in and skip, and then change your mind later (before or after the deadline), you can always just choose your items and complete your order, and they'll send it to you like normal.  You're just basically canceling the automatic charge if you don't order in time.


----------



## StillPooh (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gifIf you choose to call in and skip, and then change your mind later (before or after the deadline), you can always just choose your items and complete your order, and they'll send it to you like normal.  You're just basically canceling the automatic charge if you don't order in time.


 Good to know, thanks!


----------



## beautyfool (Sep 19, 2012)

Same here! I'm pretty sure in skipping- but if anyone wants to PM me a code, I'd appreciate it so much!!


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 19, 2012)

I just called and skipped! Very easy process! Products just weren't anything I needed right now! I like how fast and easy calling to skip was. I was very worried they would make It difficult


----------



## ngardner8503 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just called and skipped! Very easy process! Products just weren't anything I needed right now! I like how fast and easy calling to skip was. I was very worried they would make It difficult


I agree! I would have skipped too but I won a free box through a blog giveaway.  Maybe they are saving the good stuff for the Christmas/Winter Season? It seemed like the summer season was full of full sized products and a good mix of things but eh!  I was hoping to see Stila again but that didnt happen


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree! I would have skipped too but I won a free box through a blog giveaway.  Maybe they are saving the good stuff for the Christmas/Winter Season? It seemed like the summer season was full of full sized products and a good mix of things but eh!  I was hoping to see Stila again but that didnt happen


 Was it beautypirate's?  and I agree! I was expecting more makeup, hopefully from stila and it ended up being things I would probably never use. So I rather save my money or see if anyone has a survey code for dermstore they don't need so I can maybe get the one or 2 items I really want to try.


----------



## Annelle (Sep 19, 2012)

My new job doesn't give me a whole lot of time on my hands to decide what I want to choose (seriously I just got home from a 2 hour drive, omg). From a quick view, I only saw 4 new things I would have wanted (two eye creams, acne body spray, and the 3-in-1 cream cleanser) and I'm always willing to grab more Nailtiques...but then that was it.  The items I want from the new items, I'd be really excited for, but I don't want to buy a full package for 4 items and more backup supplies of Nailtiques.

If I change my mind in a few weeks, I can make an order then. If I lose out on a few of the 4 items I would have wanted to try, then hopefully at least I'll have 1-2 of them left to throw into my kit for Fall, probably better that I don't get 2 more eye creams anyway, since my last kit had 2 eye creams in it too! LOL


----------



## ngardner8503 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was it beautypirate's?  and I agree! I was expecting more makeup, hopefully from stila and it ended up being things I would probably never use. So I rather save my money or see if anyone has a survey code for dermstore they don't need so I can maybe get the one or 2 items I really want to try.


It was not beauty pirates (shes a little weird!) ...I had entered that one but I actually won it from Makeupmom123


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 20, 2012)

I have 2 madewell codes and a twistband 20% off code if anyone wants it! let me know! If anyone has an extra 25 off of 50 code for dermstore let me know!

Also a just fab code from myglam/ipsy


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was not beauty pirates (shes a little weird!) ...I had entered that one but I actually won it from Makeupmom123


 I know! I saw one of her videos and thought she was a bit strange! lol


----------



## SarahElizSS (Sep 22, 2012)

So I figured out why I wasn't getting the emails. I called to skip this month and found that I wasn't even subscribed. Not sure how I have been able to go in every other season and select my products. Totally weird. So she went ahead and subscribed me and skipped this quarter.


----------



## page5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I also called to skip and discovered I am not a subscriber. I stayed unsubscribed - I will just order in the future if I see enough items that I really want/need.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 26, 2012)

I got it today! I haven't had the chance to try anything but the new lip plumper. Not only did it plump my lips, but it also made them a pretty red color. And it doesn't hurt at all. It just has a nice cinnamon taste and feels slightly warm.

The Cotz sunscreen had a sticker on the box that says, "Enjoy your free sample." Um, free? No. And it is only .5 oz, the sticker on the tube says it's sample size and the package says 1.5 oz, so I expect it is a 1/3 full tube. The tube itself is not huge, so this is disappointing. This was a huge draw to ordering this quarter, because I do need a good high sunblock that is mineral.

The full sized "Argan Oil" which is mostly silicones, is making me want to try it, even though I am strictly a no-cone girl. The mascara is full size as well, and is heavy.

But the peel looks kind of small. They also sent me a shampoo and conditioner sample that I haven't looked at yet.


----------



## xiehan (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Cotz sunscreen had a sticker on the box that says, "Enjoy your free sample." Um, free? No. And it is only .5 oz, the sticker on the tube says it's sample size and the package says 1.5 oz, so I expect it is a 1/3 full tube. The tube itself is not huge, so this is disappointing. This was a huge draw to ordering this quarter, because I do need a good high sunblock that is mineral.


 I got the CoTz sunscreen in my box last quarter and I was surprised about it too. But, don't let it keep you from enjoying the product! For me it ended up being my favorite product in the whole box and a definite HG item. I love how it's primarily a sunscreen but wears like make-up -- the coverage is so good that I don't even need to wear foundation other than a little bit of color-correcting powder. To date, it is the ONLY product of which I got a sample in a subscription box which I tried and then bought the full-size of.

Also, the sample will last you a pretty long time. I bought the full-size almost right away using my Dermstore coupon, but I haven't even touched it yet -- I didn't finish the sample size version until last week! Every time before that when I thought I was done with it, I was surprised that I still managed to squeeze more out of the tube. Granted, I didn't wear it every single day because I've been trying some different products, but I've worn it more than anything else (I haven't even touched my MAC Face &amp; Body since I got it) and it basically lasted me for 3 months. I'd say that's pretty darn good for a sample.

And if you're interested in the full-size, Ulta has it on sale (online at least) for $15 instead of $20.


----------



## Wida (Sep 26, 2012)

I got the CoTz sunscreen back in the Spring quarter and it was listed on Beautyfix as 1.5 oz.  When I received the .5 oz, I let them know and they changed it to the correct size on the website.  So, even though it's in a huge tube, it is listed correctly as .5 oz when you make your picks.  It is a fantastic sunscreen that I would highly recommend to anybody.  It didn't break my oily, acne prone face out and it had a matte finish to it.  I thought that the color would be way too dark for my pale skin, but it blended beautifully and looked natural.  I agree that it lasts forever too!  I've been alternating it with a Coola sunscreen (which is also fantastic), and I still have some left.


----------



## reepy (Sep 26, 2012)

Speaking of wrong sizes, I ordered the Snowberry Eye Serum which, when I ordered it, was shown and said .5 oz.  That is also what was on the email confirmation I received.  When I got it today, it was half the size.  I went on the site and noticed they had changed the size there (though the bigger size was still pictured).  I called them up and they gave me $10 back.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the CoTz sunscreen in my box last quarter and I was surprised about it too. But, don't let it keep you from enjoying the product! For me it ended up being my favorite product in the whole box and a definite HG item. I love how it's primarily a sunscreen but wears like make-up -- the coverage is so good that I don't even need to wear foundation other than a little bit of color-correcting powder. To date, it is the ONLY product of which I got a sample in a subscription box which I tried and then bought the full-size of.
> ...


Thank you for letting me know that. I think I will try wearing it tomorrow, that way I may be able to get it on sale. $15 sounds like a pretty good price for sunblock and foundation.


----------



## xiehan (Sep 27, 2012)

So I called to cancel my subscription last week. Even though I never got an e-mail reminding me to skip or cancel and assumed that like everyone else, I maybe was never actually signed up for a recurring subscription, I didn't want to take any chances.

I just got an order confirmation e-mail.

I am PISSED. Currently on hold with their customer service and about to give them a piece of my mind.


----------



## xiehan (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I called to cancel my subscription last week. Even though I never got an e-mail reminding me to skip or cancel and assumed that like everyone else, I maybe was never actually signed up for a recurring subscription, I didn't want to take any chances.
> 
> ...


 So their CS said the order was placed due to a "system error". I'm not sure I buy it, but whatever. At least they acknowledged their mistake because they did have a record of me calling in a week ago to cancel, so they had no problem refunding the charge.

The weird thing is that I called in within 5 minutes of getting the e-mail, but they said that the order has already been shipped...?! The good news is that they said that I can keep the box when I get it, so at least I'm getting a box of freebies out of this SNAFU. The bad news is that the order only contains one item that I would've ordered for myself had I placed another BeautyFix order, everything else is mostly skin creams and body lotions that don't interest me, and some real junk. (Degree Body Mist? Really???)

I guess I'll be getting a bunch of stuff to replenish my trade list...


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 27, 2012)

omg.. i was so mad when i saw the email that they charged my card!

but.. i remembered that i just took $$$ out of my checking and there wasn't enough funds.. =D


----------



## xiehan (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg.. i was so mad when i saw the email that they charged my card!
> 
> but.. i remembered that i just took $$$ out of my checking and there wasn't enough funds.. =D


 It's bizarre! I remember being a little worried even after I called in to cancel last week, so I purposely changed my billing address to an incorrect one. I'm not sure how they managed to charge me with the incorrect information.

But I guess I can't complain too much if I'm getting a bunch of free stuff out of it, LOL.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's bizarre! I remember being a little worried even after I called in to cancel last week, so I purposely changed my billing address to an incorrect one. I'm not sure how they managed to charge me with the incorrect information.
> ...


 that's true... i just don't want them to have my cc info anymore. i have other stuff to pay..


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg.. i was so mad when i saw the email that they charged my card!
> 
> but.. i remembered that i just took $$$ out of my checking and there wasn't enough funds.. =D


 Thats really bad. You better check your funds. I know some banks still lets the payment go through and if your account goes negative, you get charged a insufficent fund fee if it's not cleared within the next day.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats really bad. You better check your funds. I know some banks still lets the payment go through and if your account goes negative, you get charged a insufficent fund fee if it's not cleared within the next day.


 my bank doesn't accept anything if i don't have enough funds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there's never a negative amount.


----------



## mackattack (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok, so I cancelled MONTHS ago.... And haven't had a problem with them charging me. But yesterday I noticed 49.99 was missing my my bank account and saw it was a charge from BeautyFix. I called them up, and the girl helping me kept telling me I was not cancelled and had no note of me calling....

And to make things worse, the box had already shipped, and now I have to wait for it to get here, and call them back for postage to send the stinking box back before I get a refund.

Aaaand they claimed I should have gotten an e-mail saying my selection was open (which I do not get because I CANCELLED months ago) and whatnot, but I have not received any e-mails whatsoever from them since I cancelled. And I checked my spam and nothing. Yet they kept claiming on the phone they e-mailed me.

I am not happy with Beautyfix. Not one bit.


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> my bank doesn't accept anything if i don't have enough funds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there's never a negative amount.


 Thats pretty good bank you got there :]


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats pretty good bank you got there :]


 Chase! =D the people there are so friendly and nice!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 8, 2012)

If anyone has an extra 25 off of 50 they wont use, PM me!


----------



## Matahari (Oct 17, 2012)

Just signed up - really excited to try get my 8 products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 17, 2012)

I just completed my order, they have Me! Bath Ice Cream, I picked Lychee Blossom. I hope it smells good! I'm kind of glad I waited to place my order now.


----------



## Matahari (Oct 18, 2012)

> I just completed my order, they have Me! Bath Ice Cream, I picked Lychee Blossom. I hope it smells good! I'm kind of glad I waited to place my order now.Â


 Wish I had an adequate bathtub! Sounds wonderful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 31, 2012)

I am thinking of trying Beauty Fix. I am kinda unsure as to how it works, is this a monthly service? Can you skip a month?

Its kinda expensive to pay $50.00 every single month.

I went to the page &amp; they seem to have some great items to pick from.


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 31, 2012)

They are quarterly so you pay every three months and you can call them to skip a season.


----------



## Matahari (Oct 31, 2012)

Plus, use a blog code to get $20 off. BF20BLOG worked for me.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 31, 2012)

Word of caution on the Beauty Fix promo code and browsers. Their site can hiccup from time to time and when it does it won't apply the code and so if it doesn't you will have to call them. So if you end up using it and it doesn't work and call please *reference their blog* page with the promo code to get them to adjust the price for you.

http://blog.beautyfix.com/​  ​


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats pretty good bank you got there :]


 Actually, you can do that with any account that offers "overdraft protection". Overdraft protection is really just a scam to charge you a fee when your card should really be declined. Banks make a large majority of their profits from overdraft fees. Call your bank and request overdraft protection to be taken off of your account. It will save you a lot of money. Most people don't realize this can be done. The only bad thing is if you get stranded and don't know that your account is empty, then you will not be able to charge your card. If you are responsible about your account though, then there is no need to have overdraft protection.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, you can do that with any account that offers "overdraft protection". Overdraft protection is really just a scam to charge you a fee when your card should really be declined. Banks make a large majority of their profits from overdraft fees. Call your bank and request overdraft protection to be taken off of your account. It will save you a lot of money. Most people don't realize this can be done. The only bad thing is if you get stranded and don't know that your account is empty, then you will not be able to charge your card. *If you are responsible about your account though, then there is no need to have overdraft protection.*


 i don't get how it is a scam.. it is declined when there is no money into the checking.. companies like beauty fix charged me twice already but got declined cause i usually don't put much money into my checking (b/c it's mainly in the savings).. and Chase didn't "charge me a fee" at all.. plus how would you NOT know that your account is empty? -___-" lols that's so stupid.. especially that last line. BUT everyone thinks differently; i guess.. HAHAH


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i don't get how it is a scam.. it is declined when there is no money into the checking.. companies like beauty fix charged me twice already but got declined cause i usually don't put much money into my checking (b/c it's mainly in the savings).. and Chase didn't "charge me a fee" at all.. plus how would you NOT know that your account is empty? -___-" lols that's so stupid.. especially that last line. BUT everyone thinks differently; i guess.. HAHAH


 I think you misunderstood what I was saying... Overdraft protection is when the bank pays your bill at the store even though you don't have money in your account. This is the reason why they charge a fee. It's usually around $35. You can choose to remove this "protection" and your card will just be declined when your balance is zero (which appears to be what you have opted for) instead of the bank covering your charge even though you don't have the money in your account. Many people are not aware that they can opt out of this "protection" and just have a declined debit card. If you had had overdraft protection on your bank account, then beauty fix would have been able to charge you and you would have gotten charged the overdraft fees. And actually my last line was not stupid at all. Banks make billions of dollars off of overdraft fees because people didn't know how much money was in their account. Do a small amount of research to see the amount of money banks make from these fees. Hopefully that clarifies things for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you misunderstood what I was saying... Overdraft protection is when the bank pays your bill at the store even though you don't have money in your account. This is the reason why they charge a fee. It's usually around $35. You can choose to remove this "protection" and your card will just be declined when your balance is zero (which appears to be what you have opted for) instead of the bank covering your charge even though you don't have the money in your account. Many people are not aware that they can opt out of this "protection" and just have a declined debit card. If you had had overdraft protection on your bank account, then beauty fix would have been able to charge you and you would have gotten charged the overdraft fees. And actually my last line was not stupid at all. Banks make billions of dollars off of overdraft fees because people didn't know how much money was in their account. Do a small amount of research to see the amount of money banks make from these fees. Hopefully that clarifies things for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Dalisay said to me, _"Thats pretty good bank you got there :]"_

and then you started going on about 

_"Actually, you can do that with any account that offers "overdraft protection". Overdraft protection is really just a scam to charge you a fee when your card should really be declined. Banks make a large majority of their profits from overdraft fees. Call your bank and request overdraft protection to be taken off of your account. It will save you a lot of money. Most people don't realize this can be done. The only bad thing is if you get stranded and don't know that your account is empty, then you will not be able to charge your card. If you are responsible about your account though, then there is no need to have overdraft protection."_

uhm.. okay??? anyways....


----------



## meaganola (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you misunderstood what I was saying... Overdraft protection is when the bank pays your bill at the store even though you don't have money in your account. This is the reason why they charge a fee. It's usually around $35. You can choose to remove this "protection" and your card will just be declined when your balance is zero (which appears to be what you have opted for) instead of the bank covering your charge even though you don't have the money in your account. Many people are not aware that they can opt out of this "protection" and just have a declined debit card. If you had had overdraft protection on your bank account, then beauty fix would have been able to charge you and you would have gotten charged the overdraft fees. And actually my last line was not stupid at all. Banks make billions of dollars off of overdraft fees because people didn't know how much money was in their account. Do a small amount of research to see the amount of money banks make from these fees. Hopefully that clarifies things for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I believe part of the financial regulations reforms was that you now have to specifically opt in for this because of the large number of people who had *no clue* that these fees were happening until they were hit *hard*.  I remember my credit union making a big deal about how you had to opt in if you wanted it when this all went down, and they made really, *really* sure that you knew that if you didn't opt in, then you stood the chance of having a charge rejected due to lack of funds.  They never mentioned that one of the entirely possible scenarios is that the transaction in question could be at Starbucks, in which case:  Congratulations!  Enjoy that $40 mocha.  I opted out because I do agree that it is just a scam, but my CU still has a deal where they will transfer money from your savings account to your checking account in increments of $100 if your checking account is too low.  They only charge $5 for this, though, and since I refuse to use any ATM that charges a fee, not to mention the fact that they charge no other fees aside from check printing (not check *processing*.  Just providing you with a box of checks), I consider it an acceptable fee.  

(And not realizing you have no money in your account?  It can be easy.  Really, *really* easy, especially when you're living paycheck to paycheck.  Anyone who doesn't know what that's like is phenomenally lucky.)


----------



## alphaloria (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> (And not realizing you have no money in your account?  It can be easy.  Really, *really* easy, especially when you're living paycheck to paycheck.  Anyone who doesn't know what that's like is phenomenally lucky.)


 Also especially if you have automatic payments set up for bills.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Also especially if you have automatic payments set up for bills.


 she state responsibility in her post.. with responsibility, don't you have  to keep track on your $$$? anyways, this is my last comment about the whole bank and money stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 1, 2012)

Good, because you were really being rude.



> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> she state responsibility in her post.. with responsibility, don't you have  to keep track on your $$$? anyways, this is my last comment about the whole bank and money stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 1, 2012)

So what was the original topic about?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alphaloria (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> she state responsibility in her post.. with responsibility, don't you have  to keep track on your $$$? anyways, this is my last comment about the whole bank and money stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Probably for the better. I think this thread lost you about ten comments ago.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good, because you were really being rude.


 never intended to be rude and i apologize for that :]


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Probably for the better. I think this thread lost you about ten comments ago.


 okay? thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So what was the original topic about?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ...about Beauty Fix boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hahahaha


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 2, 2012)

My Cattiva mascara came dried out. Anyone else have this problem? Its ridiculous, I can barely get the wand out of the tube. But what a pretty mascara tube it is!


----------



## SeptEllis (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Cattiva mascara came dried out. Anyone else have this problem? Its ridiculous, I can barely get the wand out of the tube. But what a pretty mascara tube it is!


Contact Beauty Fix about it. I had an expired product, and Customer Service was very helpful in allowing a replacement.


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Contact Beauty Fix about it. I had an expired product, and Customer Service was very helpful in allowing a replacement.


 Thanks, I know they've replaced a spilled item from my Summer box but I kind of don't want to take a chance on getting another dried out mascara, but I will contact them later today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 2, 2012)

See ... this is why I am scared of Beauty Fix and DermStore. I really question their sources and the age of the products. Something seems off and I can't put my finger on it. I fill a cart at least once a quarter and never go through.



> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks, I know they've replaced a spilled item from my Summer box but I kind of don't want to take a chance on getting another dried out mascara, but I will contact them later today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Nov 2, 2012)

Mine actually came in good condition, but I'm totally underwhelmed by performance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Cattiva mascara came dried out. Anyone else have this problem? Its ridiculous, I can barely get the wand out of the tube. But what a pretty mascara tube it is!


----------



## alphaloria (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See ... this is why I am scared of Beauty Fix and DermStore. I really question their sources and the age of the products. Something seems off and I can't put my finger on it. I fill a cart at least once a quarter and never go through.


Even the Dermstore shop offers such ridiculous deals I want to question it. I've never had an issue with anything I've received, though.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 2, 2012)

This. Exactly. I am going to have to give in one day....



> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even the Dermstore shop offers such ridiculous deals I want to question it. I've never had an issue with anything I've received, though.


----------



## Matahari (Nov 2, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Word of caution on the Beauty Fix promo code and browsers. Their site can hiccup from time to time and when it does it won't apply the code and so if it doesn't you will have to call them. So if you end up using it and it doesn't work and call please *reference their blog* page with the promo code to get them to adjust the price for you.

http://blog.beautyfix.com/​  ​

I heard about some people having problems from earlier in the thread. That's a good disclaimer. Thankfully my code went through fine first time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 3, 2012)

Well placed my first kit order for fall.

I am pretty excited...of course I used the code for $20.00 off.

I picked the Skindinavia finishing spray which pretty much pays for the whole box since that size I believe is about $29.00

I got the Skindinavia in the trade thread &amp; I loved it. And finally ran out and I was going to end up buying it anyways so when I saw it for selection in the Beauty Fix window plus I could get 7 more items I couldn't resist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Nov 3, 2012)

They sent me a box even though I was sure I was unsubscribed so I called them and it took a really long time and was a pain in the butt but they eventually sent me a prepaid return postage ticket through email and took the postage price off of my $49.95 refund - something like $6.95 off.  They also messed up my first $20 off code and charged me the entire $49.95 and I had to email them to make sure they gave me the twenty bucks back.  I have had good boxes in-between and I like them as a company even though they make a lot of mistakes.  I love that sunscreen/foundation that people were talking about a little while back, that stuff is amazing and so smooth, the Coty stuff, I'd never had tried that without Beautyfix.  I'd just say to check and double check with BeautyFix because a lot of overcharging and sending boxes even though someone has unsubscribed or were told that they weren't subscribed because they signed up through a blog code goes on. That reminds me, I have to double check that the money was put back in my bank account, I just assumed they did it.  Guess I have to heed my own advice!  I should have called back when the product sizes were off, they said a while back that they were sending out the 6 oz. Perricone cleanser (love that stuff!  It smells like baby shampoo) but they sent out the 2 oz. and didn't change it on the website for a long time either.  I'm glad that other ladies did so and got money back and had them change it on the site so people would know what they were ordering, that helps.

On the good experiences side, my Grandma found her holy grail cream, the M cream that's available there, so that was a major find.  Only bad thing is - it's crazy expensive.  I've found it other places for her for an okay price, but man, I guess I know where I get my expensive taste from, lol.  

I had one other box that was sent to me where they chose for me and they sent the cheapest, least liked (for me) stuff.  Caress body wash - 2 oz, a tube of antibacterial cleanser that was the size of my pinky and empty/broken, foundation for ladies who are blessed with much more color than my pasty skin (thank goodness I have friends who it'll work for, I didn't send that one back in time, I'm such a procrastinator when it comes to having to spend an hour on the phone, especially when I'm paying exorbitant rates for the privilege because I'm calling from out of country, Belize has seriously crazy phone rates because it's a monopoly and they block Skype, it's about $.25 a minute IF I call at the right times with the special discount code, argh).  I asked them if I could have a new product because my one product in the batch that I didn't choose was broken and they said they could send me out the same product but not any of the other choices.  I told her not to bother because it wouldn't be worth the shipping price for them to send it to me, I can get the same antibacterial stuff at the dollar store.  I don't want them to have to send out stuff if I won't use it and cost them money, I'll just swallow the loss.  I think that the value most of the time is amazing and I've gotten some really great stuff from them including some great Vitamin C serums, so even though we've had a rocky relationship I told the girl on the phone that I'd probably re-sub sometime in the future, I just will have to be vigilant to always skip or pick within the allotted time because when they pick for you it's not so great.


----------



## xiehan (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They sent me a box even though I was sure I was unsubscribed so I called them and it took a really long time and was a pain in the butt but they eventually sent me a prepaid return postage ticket through email and took the postage price off of my $49.95 refund - something like $6.95 off.  They also messed up my first $20 off code and charged me the entire $49.95 and I had to email them to make sure they gave me the twenty bucks back.  I have had good boxes in-between and I like them as a company even though they make a lot of mistakes.


 It's so weird that they made you return the box. I unsubscribed and they sent me a box by mistake, and they refunded me and didn't even make me return the items.

I hate inconsistent CS. 




 I don't think I'll resub unless their next quarter's selection is reeeaaally good.


----------



## Snow24 (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate inconsistent CS.
> 
> ...


 I absolutely can't stand their CS!! They are the reason I refuse to resub with them. Every single one will tell you something different...and then call you (me) the lair! They infuriate me!!!


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Has anyone redeemed their $25 off 50 purchase?

I am wondering because I am trying to redeem mine &amp; it keeps asking for a pin  for the gift card but since they e-mail you the gift card it doesn't have a pin.


----------



## mstlcmn (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone redeemed their $25 off 50 purchase?
> 
> I am wondering because I am trying to redeem mine &amp; it keeps asking for a pin  for the gift card but since they e-mail you the gift card it doesn't have a pin.


 If I remember correctly you just put the code in the promo code box not the gift card box, HTH


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh seriously?? I had no clue thank you I will try that out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS Tried it &amp; it worked! Thank you so much


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 6, 2012)

If anyone has a promo code to dermstore they arent planning to use, I would really like one!


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Sweet! I got very much needed Clarisonic head brushes (2 pack) plus two Essie nail polishes (Mint Candy Apple &amp; Lady Like) for only $25.00 plus other stuff they included I believe two magazine subscriptions &amp; a surprise gift. 

Which is a steal because alone a Clarisonic head brush is $25.00 just a single one.


----------



## Annelle (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm paying exorbitant rates for the privilege because I'm calling from out of country, Belize has seriously crazy phone rates because it's a monopoly and they block Skype, it's about $.25 a minute IF I call at the right times with the special discount code, argh).
> 
> I asked them if I could have a new product because my one product in the batch that I didn't choose was broken and they said they could send me out the same product but not any of the other choices.  I told her not to bother because it wouldn't be worth the shipping price for them to send it to me, I can get the same antibacterial stuff at the dollar store.  I don't want them to have to send out stuff if I won't use it and cost them money, I'll just swallow the loss.  I think that the value most of the time is amazing and I've gotten some really great stuff from them including some great Vitamin C serums, so even though we've had a rocky relationship I told the girl on the phone that I'd probably re-sub sometime in the future, I just will have to be vigilant to always skip or pick within the allotted time because when they pick for you it's not so great.


 I'd call back a second time just to see what the person says, since their customer service "rules" seem to change per person.  But -- are you able to use google voice?  I've been using Google Voice as my alternate calling number when I'm at home (saves me a lot of my cell phone minutes and since don't have to worry about using up minutes.  It's free for me to call anywhere in the US...not sure what it is internationally. ..edit...according to this: https://www.google.com/voice/b/0/rates it's 1 cent per minute outside the US and Canada)

For all you ladies that cancelled -- It's probably a good idea to always check the following season (ESPECIALLY if you get a reminder e-mail &lt;--this is a HUGE indicator that they may have skipped you instead of canceling you) to make sure you're actually cancelled and not just skipped.  If you don't get an e-mail it's a stronger argument that they should NOT have sent you a surprise leftovers box.

I'm at a point with them where I'm keeping my sub, but I don't think twice about skipping.  If I am shaky about being able to choose in time, I'll skip.  I'd rather skip early and choose later (or just choose to skip entirely), than forget to skip and get a box of things I didn't want.  At least this way, I'm expecting to need to skip.  And I'm also aware of when the new stuff is out too.


----------



## SarahElizSS (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyone else thinking the new season looks boring again? Looks like I will be skipping for the second quarter!


----------



## NJBeauty80 (Dec 6, 2012)

The new products won't be up for a few more days. You're probably seeing the leftovers


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 7, 2012)

when does the new season like starts?


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 7, 2012)

3 days, there's a countdown on their website


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 3 days, there's a countdown on their website


 oh! ty I see that now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 8, 2012)

How can you skip a season?

Also how long do you have to pick your items?T

This is my first time to pick at the beginning of a season


----------



## Annelle (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How can you skip a season?
> 
> ...


 You call in and tell them that you want to skip.  They'll send you an e-mail letting you know when the last day to pick is, and if you don't pick, they'll ship you a box of 8 random items (and it sounds like it's mostly the older product that they have a ton of leftovers on).

The only way to skip is to call in, but the process is typically rather pain free, so it's not so bad.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 10, 2012)

is it just me or are the items the same? I waited until the countdown ended and no new items...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LyndaV (Dec 10, 2012)

It's not just you, I see the old stuff too. Where was the countdown located on their site? I couldn't find it ( maybe because the countdown was finished, I don't know)


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 10, 2012)

The countdown is gone because the new season has started, maybe in a few days they'll have new things. Otherwise I'm skipping


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's not just you, I see the old stuff too. Where was the countdown located on their site? I couldn't find it ( maybe because the countdown was finished, I don't know)


 It was on the home page, but it disapeared the minute the countdown ended at midnight pst


----------



## ngardner8503 (Dec 10, 2012)

The new products are up......I'm a little less than enthused ..... hopefully there will be more products or I will probably be skipping this season


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 10, 2012)

very meh.  that makes the decision easy.


----------



## LyndaV (Dec 10, 2012)

Well. That's just a big bunch of boring, isn't it?


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Well. That's just a big bunch of boring, isn't it?


Lol my thoughts exactly! Bleghhhh. Just more stuff I would never use. I cancelled after the last season because it was just a bunch of repeats no one wanted the last time.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 10, 2012)

so many repeats! even the bag is the same lol...


----------



## ngardner8503 (Dec 10, 2012)

on another note Dermstore has mystery bags back right now http://www.dermstore.com/lp/1050?utm_source=email&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=121012_ds_happyhour_swags&amp;utm_campaign=email_20121205


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 10, 2012)

I just called to cancel, cuz I won't be getting this box and I probably won't be in the US for next so I won't even bother getting it, they were so quick! And they didn't get into that whole: why do you want to cancel? bs... I was done in like 2 minutes(including wait time). I love efficient cs like that &lt;3


----------



## DiorAdora (Dec 10, 2012)

I will be canceling tomorrow as well nothing but repeats that's stinks!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 10, 2012)

I hope it goes as smooth as it did for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 10, 2012)

THis is my first time choosing a season...I can't seem to see new items 

Help...please??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 10, 2012)

that's cuz there's only a few new items XD just go to : get started now(while being logged in) and you'll see the items there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's cuz there's only a few new items XD just go to : get started now(while being logged in) and you'll see the items there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I see...I found them but very sad selection lol.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 10, 2012)

Just cancelled. Not skip, but straight up cancelled.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just cancelled. Not skip, but straight up cancelled.


 I was going to skip, but just decided to cancel



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see...I found them but very sad selection lol.


 ya really bad, most of it is repeats


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THis is my first time choosing a season...I can't seem to see new items
> 
> Help...please??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol ya I'm pretty sure you're seeing right. There are just a few new things..Nothing to get excited about at all!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 11, 2012)

So I skipped for this quarter. If anyone has a survey code they wont use, I would love to take it! Thats always the best part of this sub


----------



## Annelle (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so many repeats! even the bag is the same lol...


 Anything that hasn't sold out will stay on the list until it's gone.  A few things are gone in a single season. Many things are gone in less than 1 season.  A handful of things (like the $3 Caress body wash) have been there forever because nobody picks them and they probably have thousands left over still.  There's typically around 8-ish new items per season (maybe 6-10 new items each season?)  You can tell what's older/newer as the newest things are always at the top, and the older things are at the bottom.


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 11, 2012)

I think one of the bags wasn't available last time, the one with the design swirls? I know its been on there before but it wasn't shown as an option this past season for me so I've got two of the dark gray/purple set so far.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 11, 2012)

Last time I had a hard time picking cuz I didn't want anything anti aging, all the anti aging stuff is there, so I decided to go for make up...I couldn't even find 8 things to pick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got 6 and didn't like anything else, I understand stuff hasn't sold out, but if people didn't choose it last season, why would they choose it for this one?


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 11, 2012)

Some things have different color choices or scents, like the Global Goddess Beauty eyeshadow and the Degree spray, I've picked the eyeshadow in a different shade each time so I've got all four (one in a trade). Another one with more choices is the Jonathon hair stuff, you can pick either a serum or a gloss.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 11, 2012)

I actually decided to order a box this season because I need a new deep conditioner and the new one they have costs 45 dollars and has great reviews. Might as well try it and get a bunch of goo to hoard for just about the same price.


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 11, 2012)

LOL goo hoarding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yeah thats me with lip gloss


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL goo hoarding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yeah thats me with lip gloss


 To be fair to myself, I also thought I was almost out of face wash until I noticed the huge 17 oz bottle of bliss's fabulous foaming face wash sitting on my counter lol. Darn it...guess my sister and my mom's christmas presents continue to grow.


----------



## Annelle (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last time I had a hard time picking cuz I didn't want anything anti aging, all the anti aging stuff is there, so I decided to go for make up...I couldn't even find 8 things to pick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got 6 and didn't like anything else, I understand stuff hasn't sold out, but if people didn't choose it last season, why would they choose it for this one?


 People like me skip every other season.  Usually from the new items, I only like maybe 3-6 of them, so I'll wait until the next season.  That means that I'll be down to maybe 2-4 from the last season I like, and 3-6 from the new season I like, so then I'll fill with 0-3 from even older seasons, or I'll end up missing out on a couple of items I would have wanted from the combined two seasons.  I know for a fact I ordered the Nailtiques polish like 3 times because I love that stuff. I've also ordered a few face masks a few times because I like them too.  Also, since sometimes I skip and miss out on things that I would have ordered, sometimes they're left over for me to choose again later.

For the most part, it works out, although there's some items I'll definitely never choose (caress body wash being one, heh It's been there for over a full year or longer)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 11, 2012)

lol or the Degree stuff...why would I get something I can get cheap on the drugstore? XD when does the next season start? I canceled, cuz I won't get this one, and I probably won't come back to the US until like September next year lol...well not lol that means 6 months w/o seeing the bf


----------



## samplegal (Dec 12, 2012)

I went for it this quarter too. Since I skipped last time, I found enough things I needed/wanted this time around to cobble together a box I'm pretty happy with. Most of the stuff shows up as really pricey also, so I think I got a good value.

I got:

-- Intelligent Beauty Labs Hair Mask -- I LOVE hair masks and like playedinloops said, it gets great reviews and costs 45 bucks!

-- Skylark Sophia Lipgloss in Berry -- looks like a Fowler sisters brand? Dont care about that, but the color might suit me well

-- Cattina Divino Lash Mascara -- Always game to test a new-to-me mascara and the crystals on the package look like fun

-- Snowberry Smoothing Eye Cream -- Eh, I like getting expensive eye creams, so why not. These boxes keep me in good supply and I never have to pay those extortionist prices for eye creams

-- Murad Time Release Retinol Concentrate -- I tend to like all Murad products, got another of these in a different box, so figured I could use them back to back for a "real" trial run. And they say retinol actually works, right?

-- neuLash Eyelash Serum -- I received an eyelash serum in a Beauty Army Kit, a different brand, and want to continue to keep using that type of product as long as they are available in these boxes, so it's nice to get a new one. I think they do work for me.

-- Eminence Stone Crop Gel Wash -- I'm glad to pick up a face wash because, out of all the products I have kicking around, I seem to go through face washes the fastest. (Right now I am in absolute love with the Vichy Foaming Water, which I will probably repurchase when I run out.)

-- Raw Natural Beauty Eye Shadow Brush -- It's just nice to have lots of brushes around, so I can get away with cleaning them less often.

-- One of those cosmetic bags, which I sorely DO NOT need

And it's nice to get the $25 off $50 code too. I've got my eye on a couple of HG products:

-- A Jurlique Herbal Recovery Gel

-- Juice Beauty Day Moisturizer SPF 15

If anyone's tried any of the stuff I got, let me know what you think!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 12, 2012)

I tried the Raw Natural Beauty brush and it's pretty good, it has shed a bit, but not much and it's super soft  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## italiablu (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anything that hasn't sold out will stay on the list until it's gone.  A few things are gone in a single season. Many things are gone in less than 1 season.  A handful of things (like the $3 Caress body wash) have been there forever because nobody picks them and they probably have thousands left over still.  There's typically around 8-ish new items per season (maybe 6-10 new items each season?)  You can tell what's older/newer as the newest things are always at the top, and the older things are at the bottom.


 I like that because if there was something last season that I really love I can get a back up. But the Caress should just be given to us for Christmas gifts. . .nobody is picking it from what I see.



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last time I had a hard time picking cuz I didn't want anything anti aging, all the anti aging stuff is there, so I decided to go for make up...I couldn't even find 8 things to pick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got 6 and didn't like anything else, I understand stuff hasn't sold out, but if people didn't choose it last season, why would they choose it for this one?


 I like the antiaging. 32 and sun damage here!


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the Raw Natural Beauty brush and it's pretty good, it has shed a bit, but not much and it's super soft  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I like this brush a lot, too. I order it with all my beauty fix boxes haha.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2012)

I skipped this season too. Why hype up the new season if over half the stuff isn't even new? Also, it makes me wonder if some of that stuff is even good anymore. Seems to me there would be a bunch of old product. Another thing, has anyone else noticed how more and more things aren't full sized?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 12, 2012)

Are there any new codes for new accounts out there?


----------



## Annelle (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I skipped this season too. Why hype up the new season if over half the stuff isn't even new? Also, it makes me wonder if some of that stuff is even good anymore. Seems to me there would be a bunch of old product. Another thing, has anyone else noticed how more and more things aren't full sized?


 re: not new stuff (I explained earlier how they only have about 8-ish new products a season...and new seasons are always hyped because those are the only times that new products are added)

re: sizes I think it just depends on who is providing it.  It looks like _most_ of the new products are full sized though?

6oz Intelligent Beauty Labs Hair mask

Skylark full sized lip gloss x2

Spongelle (I'm assuming that it's a one size fits all deal)

4oz Hand Conditioner

7oz Nick Chavez Mousse

full size eye liner

4oz Eminence face wash

(Did they have 11 or 12 new items? I didn't order last season but I'm pretty sure that SkinMedica was in last season's.  I don't remember about the Sonya Dakar lotion or neuLASH serum.  The eyelash serum is a little under half sized, btw but I'm obsessed with eye growth products so...it was in my order lol)

I got the hair mask, the lash grower, and then I think a TON of eye creams and lotions lol.  Eye creams are always expensive and I never know which ones are good, so it feels better to get a whole bunch in a BeautyFix kit than to spend $50 on a single cream and not even know if it's working.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 6, 2013)

LOL! I got so freaked out, seeing that another season had started and I didn't think I had cancelled my account with them. But I called in just now, and I had already cancelled. They were really nice bout it, too. I am going to be extra super careful about any kind of subscription stuff, from now on.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 2, 2013)

When is the next cycle for beautyfix?


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't know the exact date, but on their Facebook page they said 'The new season starts in a few weeks!' (on February 28) and then 'Coming soon in March! Just a little over a week away!' (on March 1).


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks!
I just got the last one and was curious.


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 6, 2013)

I signed up the other day, and my first box is currently shipping! 




 Super excited about this -- it's like a cooler version of BeautyArmy (which I just canceled).


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up the other day, and my first box is currently shipping!
> 
> ...


 I completely agree on your sentiment that this is a better version of BeautyArmy!  Although an element of surprise is nice, I prefer having the option to choose my favorite items.  

That being said, I do hope that there are some enticing products in the next season.  I was excited to join BeautyFix because these products were all 'new' to me as a brand new subscriber.  However, I can see how new seasons aren't as exciting for existing subscribers when there are only ~8 additional 'new' products each season.  *crossing my fingers that we all love the new products in the next season*


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I completely agree on your sentiment that this is a better version of BeautyArmy!  Although an element of surprise is nice, I prefer having the option to choose my favorite items.
> 
> That being said, I do hope that there are some enticing products in the next season.  I was excited to join BeautyFix because these products were all 'new' to me as a brand new subscriber.  However, I can see how new seasons aren't as exciting for existing subscribers when there are only ~8 additional 'new' products each season.  **crossing my fingers that we all love the new products in the next season**


 same here! Hoping for new products!


----------



## Souly (Mar 7, 2013)

The posted a sneak peek on fb


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The posted a sneak peek on fb


 This looks more interesting than the last one!  I wonder when we can start placing orders!


----------



## samplegal (Mar 8, 2013)

Ooh, I like the looks of this batch. I see a few things I'd want to try and/or need.

If anyone is going to go for a box this go-around, might I suggest the Skylark lipgloss. I got one last quarter in the berry color, and I LOVE it. It goes on smoothly, isn't sticky, and has a decent amount of color payoff and wear. The color, which I initially thought might be darker, isn't even a true berry on me,  but a deeper than usual pink. I was pretty surprised by how much I enjoyed it, and wear it ALL THE TIME.


----------



## samplegal (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh, and also, it appears there are more than 12 items to be added, whereas before it was only 9-12, if I'm not mistaken. I hope Beautyfix keeps up with that trend. So much more enticing to have more choices.


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The posted a sneak peek on fb


 I appreciate that there are more natural/organic items in the new lot of products.  I'm probably going to include the Zensation, Arcona and Jurlique in my next box.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, I like the looks of this batch. I see a few things I'd want to try and/or need.
> 
> If anyone is going to go for a box this go-around, might I suggest the Skylark lipgloss. I got one last quarter in the berry color, and I LOVE it. It goes on smoothly, isn't sticky, and has a decent amount of color payoff and wear. The color, which I initially thought might be darker, isn't even a true berry on me,  but a deeper than usual pink. I was pretty surprised by how much I enjoyed it, and wear it ALL THE TIME.


 Thanks for this I was thinking about it the 1st I chose stuff, but didn't know anything about it


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, so I'm new to Beautyfix and I'm still not sure how it works.  Do they auto charge me for each season?  Or, do I have the option to purchase or skip it?  



  My first Beautyfix box arrived today, but the new season starts in like 4-days and I don't want to be charged again (not until I use up the products I just got).


----------



## Schmootc (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm a little confused as well. I got a box maybe two months and called to cancel a few weeks later and CS told me I wasn't actually a member.


----------



## samplegal (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, so I'm new to Beautyfix and I'm still not sure how it works.  Do they auto charge me for each season?  Or, do I have the option to purchase or skip it?
> 
> ...


 The way it's always worked for me is they don't quite auto-bill. When the window opens for the new season they're supposed to send you an email telling you to go to the site and make your selections. I've never once gotten this email, and only know its time by hanging around this forum. Once you choose your items and click submit, they bill you right then. If you don't make your selections by a certain date, they will bill you anyway and send you a random assortment. OR you can call and skip if you don't like what you see, which I've done without a hitch. Or simply cancel any time.



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for this I was thinking about it the 1st I chose stuff, but didn't know anything about it


 Sure! There are more reviews on dermstore.com, and most people like them.


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The way it's always worked for me is they don't quite auto-bill. When the window opens for the new season they're supposed to send you an email telling you to go to the site and make your selections. I've never once gotten this email, and only know its time by hanging around this forum. Once you choose your items and click submit, they bill you right then. If you don't make your selections by a certain date, they will bill you anyway and send you a random assortment. OR you can call and skip if you don't like what you see, which I've done without a hitch. Or simply cancel any time.
> ...


 Thanks!  I'll keep a lookout then.  Btw, what's the time frame for the selection window (like how many days do we get)?


----------



## Katinka31 (Mar 11, 2013)

For those wondering when the next season will be up, the site says it will go live on Wednesday morning (3/13).  Woohoo!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 11, 2013)

I was about to ask about this! Thank you!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Mar 13, 2013)

The new products are up.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Mar 13, 2013)

The site is not taking my order.  Frustrating.  Guess it is overwhelmed.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 13, 2013)

Meh--some items I want, but not 8.  I guess I'll pass on this round too.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 13, 2013)

Although I do have 8 items I want, I realized that I already have plenty of items (and samples) similar to all of my 8 picks that I need to use up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This looks like a good quarter but I will pass.


----------



## SarahElizSS (Mar 13, 2013)

Once again nothing I want. They all seem like small samples to me and not at all worth $49.99. I will skip for the 3rd season in a row. Or maybe just cancel all together. Havent decided yet.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Once again nothing I want. They all seem like small samples to me and not at all worth $49.99. I will skip for the 3rd season in a row. Or maybe just cancel all together. Havent decided yet.


How do you skip?


----------



## samplegal (Mar 13, 2013)

I was a little paranoid that my box wouldn't be worth it, even though I did want a few things, so I decided to tally the costs before buying. Boy was it worth it! I really wanted the Jurlique, as it's one of my all time favorite products, really needed a new face cleanser and scrub and hair spray and was glad to see some available this quarter. All in all, very good go-around for me and I'm so glad to try the stuff. I'm especially curious about the Zensation, which are full sized offerings.

*Arcona Cranberry Gommage Exfoliator $12.35*

*Jurlique Herbal Recovery Gel $24*

*Glytone Mild Gel Wash $30*

*Oxygenetics Moisturizer $51*

*Denise Richards Volume Extend Finishing Spray $19.99*

*Zensation Glycolic Acid Essence $75.00*

*Zensation Super Rich Repairing Mask $75.00*

*Nailtiques Hand Conditioner $13.99*

*Total Value: $301.33*


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How do you skip?


 I actually canceled after my first time picking.  That way, you can reorder whenever you want.  if you want to skip, just call Cust Svc and request a skip.


----------



## puppyluv (Mar 13, 2013)

Does anyone know if the code to get the first box for $20 still works??


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know if the code to get the first box for $20 still works??


 That code hasn't worked for a couple months now.  I think the only way to get a discount is to get a referral.  Please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was a little paranoid that my box wouldn't be worth it, even though I did want a few things, so I decided to tally the costs before buying. Boy was it worth it! I really wanted the Jurlique, as it's one of my all time favorite products, really needed a new face cleanser and scrub and hair spray and was glad to see some available this quarter. All in all, very good go-around for me and I'm so glad to try the stuff. I'm especially curious about the Zensation, which are full sized offerings.
> 
> ...


 Wow, you got a great deal!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

There are some interesting items, but nothing I actually need, so I think I'll pass


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 13, 2013)

I just called and skipped this month.

I feel like it wasn't skipped though...I told them my name and address and the lady seemed kinda confused but didn't want to admit and said well alright you are taken care of.

I guess I will call again tomorrow and see for sure.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just called and skipped this month.
> 
> ...


 Ha ha, I totally do this too.  Good to know I'm not the only neurotic one double-checking customer service and calling "just to make sure" it really was canceled/skipped.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha ha, I totally do this too.  Good to know I'm not the only neurotic one double-checking customer service and calling "just to make sure" it really was canceled/skipped.


 You are not!! It just felt odd for me specially since most of the people I talk to over the phone ask me how to spell the name of the city I live in. But I guess she just knew??

I mean if it was $10.00 it wouldn't hurt if it was taken out of my account but $50.00 would hurt my bank account.


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually canceled after my first time picking.  That way, you can reorder whenever you want.  if you want to skip, just call Cust Svc and request a skip.


 Yeah, I'm debating whether I should do this 




.  I mean the benefit of skipping as opposed to canceling is that your beauty profile is saved, so the products I need are more likely to pop up each season.  But when you call to skip the season, they really don't give you a confirmation that you've skipped -- you sorta just have to trust them....I don't want to risk being sent a $50 box of random products I don't want. Hmmm...


----------



## Annelle (Mar 13, 2013)

The picking for the Spring Season ends March 26th, 11:59pm PST.

I just called and skipped, because I've learned that if I don't know what I want immediately, I'll just call and skip first, then stare at the page for a few days to decide whether I want them or not.  All I had to do was ask "Hi, I'd like to skip this season?" and she asked me for my e-mail address and said I was skipped for this season.  Rather easy, I was on hold maybe 5-8 minutes, then the phone call itself was less than 60 seconds.

I didn't realize that the zensation items were $75! holy cow.

My initial picks:

B. Kamins Nia-Stem Moisturizer KX 15ml 

Oxygenetix Oxygenating Moisturizer 1oz

--not sure on these two though because I prefer my daytime moisturizers to have SPF and prefer to use thicker creams for night moisturizing

DDF Amplifying Elixir .5oz

ZENSATION Super Rich Repairing Mask 1.7oz

ZENSATION Glycolic Acid Essence 10 Percent 1oz

Moses Smoothing Elixir Shampoo and Hair Mask Set 5oz  -- I think a hair mask would be fun to try out but I've never tried one for real before.

Jurlique Herbal Recovery Gel .5oz

Maybe the Eminence Stone Crop Gel Wash 4oz, since it says it'll clean eye makeup?  I'd have to see reviews to see if it'll wash off waterproof makeup though.


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 13, 2013)

Okies, I'm still confused about this program (just got my first kit last week).  I still have some questions about their program and CS gave me the "run-around" with most of these questions 



... 


Is there an online confirmation that shows you've skipped this season?
Once you skip a season do you still have the ability to select products?
Is there a time-frame when selections must be made (if so when and how long is it)?
Will they bill/deliver a random box to you if you do not make selections?

Note: I called to skip this season but my account still looks the same and I still have the ability to select the new products -- so I'm so confused!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okies, I'm still confused about this program (just got my first kit last week).  I still have some questions about their program and CS gave me the "run-around" with most of these questions
> 
> ...


 you can always select products, that's all I can really answer, anyone can go in and select products


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha ha, I totally do this too.  Good to know I'm not the only neurotic one double-checking customer service and calling "just to make sure" it really was canceled/skipped.


 I just got off the phone with CS (once again) to get to the bottom of this skipping business lol...


*Skipping can only be done by phone -- website will be updated in the future to apply this feature* 


*No confirmation is given once you've skipped; you have to call to confirm (the first CS said she skipped me, but the 2nd CS said my season was not skipped -- so definitely call!)* 


*Selections must be made 1 week before shipments occur (they ship during 2nd or 3rd week of the month)* 


*You will be billed &amp; sent a random box if you fail to make selections or skip each season* 



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you can always select products, that's all I can really answer, anyone can go in and select products






 Yeah, after CS told me this I knew that's how they lure you in lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with CS (once again) to get to the bottom of this skipping business lol...
> ...


 yup, they make it too easy! XD


----------



## Annelle (Mar 14, 2013)

The code for new subscribers to receive $30 off their first box (new subscribers only) is BFIX4


----------



## Clackey (Mar 14, 2013)

$30 makes the box only $19.99!  Very tempting!


----------



## puppyluv (Mar 15, 2013)

> The code for new subscribers to receive $30 off their first box (new subscribers only) isÂ BFIX4


 Thanks so much!! I'm signing up today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 15, 2013)

I went ahead and ordered. I made sure I ordered the most expensive stuff including three full size products - cause I am greedy.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 15, 2013)

> I went ahead and ordered. I made sure I ordered the most expensive stuff including three full size products - cause I am greedy.


 Report back if you just get charged the 19.99 or if they try to do the full amount..


----------



## Souly (Mar 15, 2013)

It's tempting me too but I really don't need anything.


----------



## StillPooh (Mar 16, 2013)

I called yesterday to unsubscribe, and was told I wasn't a member and must have only subscribed for a single box purchase.




Here's my history with Beautyfix: I enrolled last year, using the $30 off code everyone was raving about. It didn't work online, and I had to call to get that amount refunded to my card. After getting my box,  I wrote several product reviews, which got me a $25 gift card at Dermstore (on a $50 purchase). Pretty cool, right?

Then the next quarter opened, and I didn't see 8 things I wanted to pay full price on. So I called and skipped that one.

Next  quarter, I found things I liked enough to pay full price (taking into account the GC I would earn for writing reviews). But I never got credit for my reviews. I sent e-mail repeatedly to customer service, none of which were answered. Then I posted complaints on their Facebook wall. Their response was to call me, but their caller ID comes through as out of area. They left voicemail. I called back and this began an endless round of telephone tag, as ONLY the woman who called me was able to deal with the gift card issue. Finally I got her, but all she could do for me was refund me $25 to my credit card or put it as a credit to my next box. I asked for the refund.

One month later, still nothing. I complained on their Facebook wall again. Only then did I get e-mail from the woman who had promised my refund. The $25 credit showed up on my Mastercard statement, so I called Beautyfix to cancel so I would never have to deal with them again.

Only to be told I wasn't subscribed.

Their products are pretty good, but the way they administer  their program SUCKS.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called yesterday to unsubscribe, and was told I wasn't a member and must have only subscribed for a single box purchase.
> 
> ...


 lol thank you for this. this diminishes any desire i had to sub.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's tempting me too but I really don't need anything.


 ditto. yay for us! we are learning to abide by our low/no buys lol


----------



## teastrong (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> $30 makes the box only $19.99!  Very tempting!


 I gave in. This was too good to pass up. I'm not sure I will keep for $49 though.


----------



## Souly (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ditto. yay for us! we are learning to abide by our low/no buys lol


 Good job resisting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 17, 2013)

I signed up, but the code I used didn't work, they didn't let me resubmit it, so now I'm signed up for the full $49.99. Why would they only give me 1 chance to put in a code before just putting the order through?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Report back if you just get charged the 19.99 or if they try to do the full amount..


I was already a subscriber so no code for me!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 18, 2013)

Does anyone know when the BFIX4 code expires?


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 18, 2013)

as far as i know, they've had the code for first time users for years lol


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 18, 2013)

I called them about the code, and they said they would credit my account for the $30. I'm excited to try out this box. I think my first order is worth over $300, so we'll see if I like the products enough for it to be worth it.


----------



## boogiedowndiva (Mar 19, 2013)

Got my box. Worth every penny.  





Jonathan Product Finish Control High Shine Flexible Hairspray 10 oz. 

Jonathan Product Finish Shine Polishing Gloss 1.7 fl. Oz.

Zensation Super Rich Repairing Mask 1.7 oz. 

Zensation Glycolic Acid Essence 10% 1 oz. 

Intelligent Beauty Rescue Rapid Repair Hair Mask 6 oz. 

Jurlique Herbal Recovery Gel 0.5 fl. Oz.

Peter Thomas Roth Lashes To Die For Mascara 0.17 fl. Oz. 

Snowberry Smoothing Eye Serum 0.24 fl. Oz.

Beautyfix cylinder cosmetic bag with mirror.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 19, 2013)

I wish Jonathan product was still the same as when Jonathan owned it but it's not. I just don't care for the new formulation.


----------



## boogiedowndiva (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish Jonathan product was still the same as when Jonathan owned it but it's not. I just don't care for the new formulation.


 I hadn't tried it before, and now you've got me sadly pondering the greatness-that-was that I can never have!


----------



## EmGee (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called them about the code, and they said they would credit my account for the $30. I'm excited to try out this box. I think my first order is worth over $300, so we'll see if I like the products enough for it to be worth it.


I think my box is worth maybe $150 at most.

No big items I really wanted...oh well.

But I am glad to pay $150 total for the 4 "seasons" and still get the 4x $25 dermstore coupon codes- which is one of the main reasons I am still w Beautyfix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

there are too many "drugstore" items I use at Dermstore for me to refuse such a deal.

(I do like some high end stuff.....but LOL still have not seen high end allergy cream anywhere yet......buying tons of Calagel is on my list, along w Supersmile tooth products).


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish Jonathan product was still the same as when Jonathan owned it but it's not. I just don't care for the new formulation.


aww did he sell it?

He had a reality show several years back chronicaling his salon development and his products, and at the end of the show he was on QVC selling them. I am sad because he seems like a really cool guy.

he cracked me up because he was calling everyone dude and chick and the QVC people were trying to tell him he couldn't do that..and he went to a business meeting in LA wearing flip flops jeans and a t shirt with a blazer over it.

The whole California Business model makes me laugh. I'm from this state so I recognize it everywhere and it makes me chuckle.

That's a bummer he sold his business though. =(


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> aww did he sell it?
> ...


 hahah California, where the billionaires wear hoodies and sneakers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 10, 2013)

i'm so sick of BeautyFix...

they keep on charging my card EVEN AFTER I CANCELLED (yet they said that i haven't.... uhhh i'm pretty sure that i know when i cancelled) and then i see on my account that they sent a package out to me (haven't received it yet but I soon will in a couple of days)... wtf??

then i checked my online account for my bank and they CHARGED ME TWICE.. like come on.. they're telling me that i have 2 accounts (reason why there is 2 charges) so i asked them okay...?!?! whats the tracking # for the "other one" and she didn't reply... whatever;

i was so upset that i just told her that i'll handle it with my bank.

needless to say, i'm really disappointed.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 25, 2013)

I just ordered a box  last week. I did not get it yet. I used the code BFBLOG and got the box for 19.99. How could they possibly make any money even at the 49.99 seems like a steal



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The code for new subscribers to receive $30 off their first box (new subscribers only) is BFIX4


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a code that can be used for this season?


  I used bfblog and got 30 dollars off worked for me


----------



## EmGee (May 26, 2013)

If you sign up for the year and pre-pay it is $150 (works out to $37.50 and you still get the four $25 off 50 coupons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also when I prepaid they did not charge my credit card when my sub was up.
So far it is my second time renewing for the year and no issues with extra charges.

The only thing is there is not so much interesting in Beautyfix for me as often, but since it is only $50 more than what the coupons I get are worth, it is a great deal for me.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 26, 2013)

It is a great deal I too find there is not a lot for me in that I don't have skin issues my skin is good and I don't have wrinkles either . I like trying new stuff and it is such a good deal I couldn't pass it up. I hope they add some good stuff this next season. I could really use some new cleansers and masks



> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you sign up for the year and pre-pay it is $150 (works out to $37.50 and you still get the four $25 off 50 coupons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## EmGee (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is a great deal I too find there is not a lot for me in that I don't have skin issues my skin is good and I don't have wrinkles either . I like trying new stuff and it is such a good deal I couldn't pass it up. I hope they add some good stuff this next season. I could really use some new cleansers and masks


The items I am mostly getting from Dermstore are:

Calagel (for allergies, sunburn)

Dr Collins flossing pics

Supersmile powder mouthwash

Supersmile toothbrush head refills

If you use supersmile toothpaste QVC has the 240ml giant tubes for the same price as Dermstores 100ml or whatever

For Beautyfix I like trying the new primers, bath and body products and eye creams. or face serums.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 28, 2013)

When is the next season? June?


----------



## AmandaMaven (May 28, 2013)

I might get a one-off box and cancel. I definitely cant afford the full $49, but if the BFIX4 code is working, then I think its worth a try. Hopefully I won't have any issues cancelling later on!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When is the next season? June?


 They are saying mid-June on their Facebook page.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 29, 2013)

Well I just got my beautyfix  box my first one today. I was very surprised in a bad way.  It took a month for me to get the box. They only sent me  4 of the 8 items I picked out. Nothing was full size   2 items were maybe travel size the rest tiny samples that did not even match the size listed when I picked them out.  I am glad I spent just 19 dollars on this. I have seen videos online and saw other peoples boxes in blogs they all had some full size stuff not one use items. I feel that my box was not worth 49 dollars. I am so baffled because I have seem videos on utube of people getting the same exact items I ordered in larger sizes than I did. Oh well I guess this is a learning experience for me. Seems ;like most people have been happier than me with there boxes.


----------



## JHP07 (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I just got my beautyfix  box my first one today. I was very surprised in a bad way.  It took a month for me to get the box. They only sent me  4 of the 8 items I picked out. Nothing was full size   2 items were maybe travel size the rest tiny samples that did not even match the size listed when I picked them out.  I am glad I spent just 19 dollars on this. I have seen videos online and saw other peoples boxes in blogs they all had some full size stuff not one use items. I feel that my box was not worth 49 dollars. I am so baffled because I have seem videos on utube of people getting the same exact items I ordered in larger sizes than I did. Oh well I guess this is a learning experience for me. Seems ;like most people have been happier than me with there boxes.


Oh, that's disappointing! I ordered a beautyfix box during the last season (I skipped this season because I'm trying to use up my stash of products) - I received all 8 items that I selected and the item sizes were consistent with what was labeled on the site. I know that some of the items on beautyfix are not full size, but, I haven't noticed a change in product sizes (i.e. product sizes being downgrading from full size to sample size).

Try calling their customer service about this -- I had 2 issues (1 with beautyfix and 1 with blush mystery box) and they corrected these issues immediately. I've had really great experiences with customer service, so I hope that they can reconcile the situation for you!


----------



## Glossygirl (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I just got my beautyfix  box my first one today. I was very surprised in a bad way.  It took a month for me to get the box. They only sent me  4 of the 8 items I picked out. Nothing was full size   2 items were maybe travel size the rest tiny samples that did not even match the size listed when I picked them out.  I am glad I spent just 19 dollars on this. I have seen videos online and saw other peoples boxes in blogs they all had some full size stuff not one use items. I feel that my box was not worth 49 dollars. I am so baffled because I have seem videos on utube of people getting the same exact items I ordered in larger sizes than I did. Oh well I guess this is a learning experience for me. Seems ;like most people have been happier than me with there boxes.


I'm thinking maybe it's because it's nearing the end of the Spring season and they ran out of inventory? The next season starts in mid-June so in two weeks. I would call customer service and see what they can do for you. It doesn't matter that you only spent $19 on it. You should get what you ordered.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 29, 2013)

I think that's what happened it being the end of they cycle they didn't have much left. Oh well I will enjoy what I got and make the best of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## allicatsimmons (May 29, 2013)

I chose an overnight spray oil treatment from jonathan. It was pretty good. My friend who has rough hair that tends to frizz liked it more than i did, i have fine color treated hair.


----------



## Annelle (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They only sent me  4 of the 8 items I picked out. Nothing was full size   2 items were maybe travel size the rest tiny samples that did not even match the size listed when I picked them out.


 They should fix the missing items for you, either by giving you another product or something.  Usually they won't allow you to pick something if it's out of stock, so that should not be their excuse.  As far as the travel size items, not all items on the site are listed as full size (they usually have exact sizes listed), so if you chose a travel size item, that'd be the product you received.  If it did *not* match the size on the site, I've seen in the past where they either reimburse or send additional items out to make up for their mistake.

You might double check to see if your items weren't actually supposed to be full size, and if they were, call them up and have them fix it.  Their customer service does have a history of being "hit or miss" depending on who you get (some are very helpful, others are not so much) so if the first person doesn't seem to be able to help you, try calling back to get someone else to see if they can get you settled out.


----------



## Shellymae1970 (May 30, 2013)

Last season was my first box and I was very happy with it......Just the eye cream was worth the price of the box.....Will they have a sneak peek as to what we are getting this season ?

Shelly


----------



## Annelle (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shellymae1970* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last season was my first box and I was very happy with it......Just the eye cream was worth the price of the box.....Will they have a sneak peek as to what we are getting this season ?
> 
> Shelly


 They usually do a couple of weeks before its time to pick again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 11, 2013)

Because I am impatient and did not feel like waiting, I ordered a box a few days ago. Now, of course, I see that the new quarter starts in less than 36 hours. 






My box has already shipped and should be here on Thursday, if not sooner. Hopefully they sent me what I actually ordered! According to the shipping email, they did but we'll see.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 11, 2013)

Here's a sneak peek at some of the new items 

http://www.dermstore.com/profile_Beautyfix+Season+18+Sneak+Peek+Boutique_502542.htm

I'm interested in the Arcona and Perricone.  Can't wait to see the rest of the items.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a sneak peek at some of the new items
> 
> ...


 That Arcona sounds really nice! 

Since I just ordered the Spring box last week, will I have to wait a while to order this box or does it just open up to everyone at the same time?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That Arcona sounds really nice!
> ...


 I think there is a window for ordering, but I found it easier to just cancel so that the window for me is open as soon as the new items are available.  I've only ordered once and then skipped the last 2 or 3 times.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Annelle (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That Arcona sounds really nice!
> ...


 The summer box is what's coming up so they should allow you to pick.  Women who pick the week before the new box opens up (new subscribers) already have the new products available, so they are generally skipped for the new season (since they technically ordered it early).  Since you ordered during the Spring box season, you should be able to pick.  If it gives you troubles online, you can order over the phone instead.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 12, 2013)

Has anyone made their selections yet? I'm trying to make mine, when I click select your kit, it takes me back to my account. Is it just me or is this happening to others?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 12, 2013)

I chose my kit today! I picked:

Arcona White Ice

Skindanavia Setting Spray 

Jane Iredale Pommisst 

Nick Chavez Styling Mousse

NeuLash Lash Enhancing Serum

Snowberry Soothing Eye Serum

3 Lab M Creme

Nick Chavez Volume Shampoo

About a $230 value. This was my second season, and I paid full price ($49.99), but I am very happy with my selections. I will use the $25 coupon they give you for reviewing 2 products, so I think it's a great value. This coupon can also be used partly on the Blush mystery box too, so more great items.


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 12, 2013)

I chose my kit as well: Arcona Magic White Ice, Nailtiques Hand Conditioner, Vichy Aqualia Therma Rich Cream, Exuviance Rejuvinating Treatment Masque, Jane Iredale Lip Drink, Spongelle Redi Buffer, Nailtique Polish, Lisa Hoffman Serum Total value approximately $163. My value could have been higher but I purposely steared away hair products and I also wanted some variety and not just choose face products, but I am happy with what I chose. Can't wait to get my box.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 12, 2013)

To order or to skip...

Right now I have

Santalia Daily Cleanser (I'm running out of my cleansers) - $22.95

Arcona Magic White Ice seems nice, but it's only about half the size of a regular bottle - $20

Guinot Gommage Biologique value (1/3 normal size)

Glytone Sunscreen $39

Jane Iredale Lip Drink (My lips are so sensitive, I'm always looking for a good lip product, I just feel like it's a waste when I spend so much and can't use any of them) $12

Jane Iredale Pommist Spray $18.50

DDF Amplifying Elixir value $25 (1/3 normal size)

The sunscreen doesn't excite me and it's the most expensive thing on my list! (I'd never pay $40 just for a sunscreen! I just usually buy the Neutrogena things which I think are around $10?)

My first box had mostly full sizes, and my last box had a lot of tiny sample sizes, so now I'm being pickier about whether I want a sample.  (I know I was completely turned off by all of the 0.25oz size bottles that I had last time, they were the size of my pinky finger)

The DDF I'd probably like, as well as the Arcona Magic White Ice (I'm a serum junkie), but I don't know that two things are worth 6 things that I'm not excited for.  Usually I want at least 4 things I'm excited for, 2 things I'm looking forward to and maybe 2 throw away items since it's a good deal.


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 12, 2013)

I think I may have to skip this season...

Of the new items, I am most interested in the Arcona Magic White Ice. Unfortunately, I don't see enough to warrant spending $50 when I have a stock-pile of products that I should use up (before adding more to the pile).


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 14, 2013)

One thing I loooove about Beautyfix is their shipping time. I placed my order the the 12th, and my package got here today. So much faster than most services.


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I chose my kit today! I picked:
> 
> ...


 Great selection!


----------



## LyndaV (Jun 26, 2013)

Grrrr...I called BeautyFix to skip this quarter.  My account was way messed up so I spent forever on the phone trying to get it worked out.  At the end of a 20 minute phone call I confirmed that everything was set and I would not get anything for this quarter or be charged.  

Sooo...got an email just a few moments ago that, of course, my Beautyfix kit of random crap that I didn't choose (of course!) is on its way to me...hooray!!

Not happy.

That is all.

Just needed to witch.


----------



## page5 (Jul 17, 2013)

I received this email yesterday. I'm not a subscriber but I did purchase two gift boxes last year.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 17, 2013)

Got this email a couple days ago, too.

I think they're going to lose a big chunk of their subscriber base, because the main appeal of Beauty Fix was the ability to choose your own products.


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got this email a couple days ago, too.
> 
> I think they're going to lose a big chunk of their subscriber base, because the main appeal of Beauty Fix was the ability to choose your own products.


That's exactly what I thought too. Also, with the blush mystery box, subscribers don't get the $25 off $50+ purchase that BeautyFix gave with the completion of 2 surveys.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 17, 2013)

Well that's lame. I skipped this quarter but I was going to get the next one. Bummer.


----------



## lynfran (Jul 17, 2013)

I cancelled beauty fix but a random selection of items arrived. I called and they immediately credited the full amount of box and told me to just keep it. They were very professional.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 18, 2013)

I never skipped this year and I haven't cancelled, yet I also haven't been charged. Hmmm, I think they forgot about me.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't think I'll subscribe, but there's a 25% off code for today only if you sign up for the sub: LOVEBLUSHBOX


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 19, 2013)

I just got my notification today. I am so glad I ordered the last Beautyfix and got some great stuff in it! I can kind of understand why they would do this. For one thing, I imagine sales dropped off sharply after all the 'good stuff' was gone. But I would rather have seen them try to fix this problem in a different way. For example, put product selections in tiers. Allow only 1 or 2 picks from the top tier, 3 picks from second tier, the rest from third tier. They could base the tiers strictly on value/size to make it fair and not risk insulting the companies. Whatever. But $25 is a LOT for a monthly box. More than Glossybox even, and I think they are too high for a monthly sub. I did sign up for Wantable at $36, but I can skip them if I want. This is just a bad, bad idea. I am thinking about getting the first few boxes (only because I suspect they will be the best they'll ever put out to convince people to join up). Plus, the LOVEBLUSHBOX code still works right now. But, I probably will dump them pretty quickly. Is anyone else thinking the same thing? Or is it just me?


----------



## TheGlamGal (Sep 16, 2013)

I miss Beauty Fix!  The Blush mystery box is not for me.  I'm glad I didn't order after seeing reviews of the past few.  Bring back Beauty Fix!!!!


----------

